# Bento Boxes



## PrincessFiona60

While I was wandering the Internet looking at Sushi I stumbled onto a Bento Blog...yeah, bought the cook book, couple of odd items and ordered a Bento Box from Japan.  This one: Kasuri Purple Flower 2 Tier Bento Box & Elastic Band

Anyway, is there anyone else around who is interested in Bento (yes, I know Kathleen is)  I am very interested in Traditional and non-traditional ingredients.  I want to learn techniques and recipes.

I'm hoping to use Sushi and Bento as weight loss and healthy eating strategies.

Ideas, I want your ideas and hopefully some companionship on this culinary journey.


----------



## Kathleen

I'm totally in with this idea!  I've been looking for someone to share ideas for giving this a try.  I'm getting the laptop lunch system because I have seen websites where people have posted pictures - which may give me ideas.  Here is the one I chose.  Currently I have a School House Rock lunchbox, but never was able to find good containers to rig it for Bento-style meals.

I cannot wait for great ideas and seeing what you make, PF.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I found a couple of little (1 inch) cookie cutters I want to use for cutting out red and yellow peppers. I also found a set of prep bowls that go from 1/4th cup to 2 cups. Mostly because of the shape of the bowls, nicely rounded for shaping Onigiri (rice balls). Handheld mandolin and a couple of knives from Kuhn Rikoh.

From what I have read, you want to prepare your Bento fresh everyday, so having the right prep equipment is a big help. I'm clearing out a gadget drawer tomorrow for these things. My Bento box will be awhile getting here...a couple of weeks.

What ideas for your box do you have, Kathleen? I plan on some traditional for a while.

I better buy batteries for my camera!


----------



## Kathleen

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I found a couple of little (1 inch) cookie cutters I want to use for cutting out red and yellow peppers. I also found a set of prep bowls that go from 1/4th cup to 2 cups. Mostly because of the shape of the bowls, nicely rounded for shaping Onigiri (rice balls). Handheld mandolin and a couple of knives from Kuhn Rikoh.
> 
> From what I have read, you want to prepare your Bento fresh everyday, so having the right prep equipment is a big help. I'm clearing out a gadget drawer tomorrow for these things. My Bento box will be awhile getting here...a couple of weeks.
> 
> What ideas for your box do you have, Kathleen? I plan on some traditional for a while.
> 
> I better buy batteries for my camera!



Er......um....eh....my goal is going to be to fill all of the little boxes and have them still look edible when lunch arrives.  

I know that one should have variety in types of food and colors.  And that there should be 3 parts rice/pasta/bread, 1 part protein, and 2 parts fruits and veggies.  I think I may resurrect the sesame seed noodles with some protein like poached salmon or chicken...or shrimp!  Mmm.  I love veggie sticks.  Perhaps some no sugar yogurt or pudding.  Clementines, if they are still in season.  Grapes..  

Frank often packs my lunch.  Getting him to cut my sandwiches into fours is a challenge.  But I'm sure he will be totally on-board with making me small flower-shaped sandwiches!    I did buy a small rice mold and an egg mold just because they were so cute!

I seriously cannot wait!  My system will be here in a week or so.


----------



## spork

There's just one tiny Japanese grocery store within driving distance (that's struggling in this economy) which prepares daily bento boxes for sale.  I'll take a pic next time I buy one...

The most basic, most traditional is _hinomaru bento_ - rice with a red, sour pickle of plum in the center - looks just like the Japanese flag.

Most modern bento boxes are made with compartments.  If yours isn't, I would get some stuff to separate the food - common are decorative green plastic sheet dividers, miniature cupcake tinfoil, etc.

I promise to post a few good recipes, but honestly, you can take bento boxes wherever your imagination leads... variety and portion are good working rules.


----------



## potsnpanties

The bento box diet is a pretty neat variation of portion control. I have had a longstanding obsession love for bentos ^_^ Silicone cupcake wrappers are a really great tool for bentos as they're reusable, good portion space and the flexibility of the material means they fit into things quite nicely.

I was reading a passage on bentos recently in Hideo Dekura's "Japanese Cooking At Home", this is straight from the book -

_"Lunch, as well as other meals, usually consists of rice alone with small portions of tasty, cooked morsels. When lunch is taken from home, it is conveniently carried in a small box known as o-bentō. _ 
_ The desire for people to have such conveniently portable and attractively displayed lunches has led to a thriving industry in Japan. Of course, some mothers still prepare o-bentō for their families, but an endless variety of o-bentō can be purchased relatively cheaply from almost any store where food is handled._

_ Department stores, supermarkets, convenience stores, railway stations, small kiosks and shopping malls all sell a huge selection of lunch boxes with flavors to suit all tastes and budgets. You can even order o-bentō from a choice of set menus in restaurants. The boxes are usually divided into small compartments, so the rice is kept separate from the other ingredients, which include a selection of cooked foods and pickles."_


I know it's not giving you specifics but hopefully the information gives you at least an idea that well... almost anything could be put in a bento. I've seen more Japanese related cuisine bentos consisting of things (outside of just sushi maki) like onigiri (rice balls/triangles), inari-zushi (tofu pouch sushi), tamago-yaki (Japanese omelet), korokke (croquettes) plus various rice dishes.

Hopefully I didn't just push bunch of info you already know of your way  so I hope this helps, Fiona!


----------



## garlicjosh

I'm a total Japanese nerd..I spend the time that I am not cooking, watching Anime, hanging out on a Japanese culture forum, listening to J-pop and whatever else..so yeah..I have a couple of bento boxes around here.

I really like to do simply stuff for mine, fried rice, fried tofu with veggies, soy sauce. a miso dipping sauce, rice balls, burrito variations. Mostly stuff that is easily reheated or can be eaten at room temp..such as soba noodles tossed in which ever asian sauce variation I am feeling that day.


----------



## Katie H

PrincessFiona60 said:


> While I was wandering the Internet looking at Sushi I stumbled onto a Bento Blog...yeah, bought the cook book, couple of odd items and ordered a Bento Box from Japan.  This one: Kasuri Purple Flower 2 Tier Bento Box & Elastic Band
> 
> Anyway, is there anyone else around who is interested in Bento (yes, I know Kathleen is)  I am very interested in Traditional and non-traditional ingredients.  I want to learn techniques and recipes.
> 
> I'm hoping to use Sushi and Bento as weight loss and healthy eating strategies.
> 
> Ideas, I want your ideas and hopefully some companionship on this culinary journey.



Hey, PrincessFiona60, check out posts made by member "grumblebee."  She's posted quite a bit on them, but not for a while.


----------



## NAchef

I almost bought one a year ago, seems like it would be nice and maybe keep me eating a bit better.

I liked the Zojirushi bentos, Zojirushi


----------



## PrincessFiona60

So cool!  Lots of Bento folks.  Thanks for the replies and offers.  All appreciated!

I'm going to be buying some umeboshi today, I was hesitant when I was gathering my Sushi supplies, but now that I know how to use it, it will make it's way into my stash.

I have found a site that as recipes for homemade Furikake, so will be filling up with those ingredients, too. And I have been practicing tamagoyaki.  Next up is practicing onigiri, my rice cooker should be here tomorrow.

I do have a Zojirushi Mr. Bento, I've been playing with that.  I have some condiment bottles and silicone cupcake wrappers coming along with the Bento book I ordered.  

Shrek is shaking his head...I just remind him about the new mandolin (music) he bought!  No wonder he was so generous yesterday!


----------



## Janet H

I am also a bento fan and last year got some of these as gifts for friends - you can nuke em and do clean up in the dishwasher.  Amazon.com: Kotobuki 2-Tiered Bento Box, Silver Calligraphy (Bishamonten): Home & Garden

They are high quality and very cool 

I initially ordered some others but returned them as I found they were too small.  This model is just perfect.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I am sure after I get this bento box, I will likely buy more boxes from Japan or Amazon...where ever I find ones I like. I am hopeless when it comes to collecting neat things. Bento includes boxes, ingredients, equipment, books and recipes...I'm in heaven.

I managed my store crawl and have made room for everything so I can get started. Tonight is teriyaki chicken and udon noodles, steamed veggies. I'll be setting up a spicy miso soup ball, noodles, chicken and veggies in my Mr. Bento with mandarin oranges as dessert. All I will need is hot water for the soup.

Waiting for the onigiri when I get my rice cooker.


----------



## spork

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I'm going to be buying some umeboshi today, I was hesitant when I was gathering my Sushi supplies, but now that I know how to use it, it will make it's way into my stash.


Umeboshi is way too sour and salty for most palates.  It'll make your saliva glands weep.  A very common way to tame it is:  take the pit out of one, take a good handful of dried bonito flakes, and chop 'em up together to make a paste, adding more bonito flakes to taste.

This paste is also a common center ingredient for onigiri rice balls.


----------



## Kathleen

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I am sure after I get this bento box, I will likely buy more boxes from Japan or Amazon...where ever I find ones I like. I am hopeless when it comes to collecting neat things. Bento includes boxes, ingredients, equipment, books and recipes...I'm in heaven.
> 
> I managed my store crawl and have made room for everything so I can get started. Tonight is teriyaki chicken and udon noodles, steamed veggies. I'll be setting up a spicy miso soup ball, noodles, chicken and veggies in my Mr. Bento with mandarin oranges as dessert. All I will need is hot water for the soup.
> 
> Waiting for the onigiri when I get my rice cooker.



We need a group!  Oh...wow...we have a group!  I went crazy at this site to get a few items to better play with my food that I will put in my Bento box.  Don't go there, PF.  It's more alluring than the (20) Dollar Store.  



spork said:


> Umeboshi is way too sour and salty for most palates.  It'll make your saliva glands weep.  A very common way to tame it is:  take the pit out of one, take a good handful of dried bonito flakes, and chop 'em up together to make a paste, adding more bonito flakes to taste.
> 
> This paste is also a common center ingredient for onigiri rice balls.



As the resident Bento newbie, you two need to translate for me.  Onigiri?  What is it?  

~Kathleen - who now has rice molds ordered.


----------



## potsnpanties

KathleenA said:


> As the resident Bento newbie, you two need to translate for me.  Onigiri?  What is it?
> 
> ~Kathleen - who now has rice molds ordered.



Kathleen, Onigiri are rice balls/triangles which are hand molded or done in plastic molds, usually with Umeboshi (pickled type of plum/apricot) in the middle, or whichever filling the person desires (chicken, tuna, vegetables, salmon, etc). Here - when all else fails, Wiki it


----------



## Kathleen

potsnpanties said:


> Kathleen, Onigiri are rice balls/triangles which are hand molded or done in plastic molds, usually with Umeboshi (pickled type of plum/apricot) in the middle, or whichever filling the person desires (chicken, tuna, vegetables, salmon, etc). Here - when all else fails, Wiki it




LOL....I am almost embarrassed.  At least you did not do this!  Thanks!!!!


----------



## potsnpanties

KathleenA said:


> LOL....I am almost embarrassed.  At least you did not do this!  Thanks!!!!



 That's utterly brilliant. I think I'll need to use that quite regularly for one of my beloved and lazy brothers. Constantly asking me things and all I can reply with is _"...you're talking to me online, why don't you just Googlize it?!"_ 

Either way, you're welcome ^_^


----------



## PrincessFiona60

KathleenA said:


> We need a group! Oh...wow...we have a group! I went crazy at this site to get a few items to better play with my food that I will put in my Bento box. Don't go there, PF. It's more alluring than the (20) Dollar Store.
> 
> 
> 
> As the resident Bento newbie, you two need to translate for me. Onigiri? What is it?
> 
> ~Kathleen - who now has rice molds ordered.


 
My rice cooker showed up!  I had to go see the site...will be ordering some rice molds for onigiri.  I haven't braved the ume, yet.  I have the day off tomorrow, after rehab, will be playing then.

Got some miso paste today so I can work on making "instant" miso soup balls.

And a Hello Kitty water bottle to take to rehab!


----------



## taxlady

KathleenA said:


> LOL....I am almost embarrassed.  At least you did not do this!  Thanks!!!!



I have bookmarked that site. That's hilarious.


----------



## taxlady

potsnpanties said:


> That's utterly brilliant. I think I'll need to use that quite regularly for one of my beloved and lazy brothers. Constantly asking me things and all I can reply with is _"...you're talking to me online, why don't you just Googlize it?!"_
> 
> Either way, you're welcome ^_^



My sister is the opposite. We will both be on the phone and she won't tell me URL of _the page she is looking at_; she'll tell me what to Google. Then she is amazed when my search results aren't in the same order. o_0

When I eventually find her search result, she will tell me how to navigate the site to the page which she wants me to look at.

I noticed that Kathleen used a "tiny URL". That gives me an idea. I will send her the URL for the "Shorten with bit.ly" add-on for FireFox and then she can just click a button and have short URL to tell me. Might work.


----------



## garlicjosh

mmmmmm Onigiri

I make a small collection twice a week. Mine very seldom get filled with anything. Just a strip of Nori or a design..which ever I am feeling and they tend to be my snack through out a 2 day span.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

garlicjosh said:


> mmmmmm Onigiri
> 
> I make a small collection twice a week. Mine very seldom get filled with anything. Just a strip of Nori or a design..which ever I am feeling and they tend to be my snack through out a 2 day span.


 
I want them for my early snack at work, usually around 1 pm...when I can smell lunch.  My dinner time isn't until 4 pm and I usually need something to nosh about 7 again.  I think a couple of pieces of sushi or an onigiri should suffice. 

I bought some nori snack sheets, they are the right size to wrap onigiri, they are sesame or wasabi flavored.  Easy!  If I can keep from nomming them before I get the rice wrapped.


----------



## Kathleen

*My First Bento-Styled Lunch*

Okay, I received my laptop lunchbox for my Bento Lunch.  I had planned to have some salmon with rice, etc.  Something more traditional but, there was so much eggplant in tomato sauce with mozzarella leftover from dinner, I decided to take that.

This lunch box holds a lot more food than I thought it would.  Tomorrow, I will have some thin pasta with the eggplant, tomato sauce, and cheese for lunch.  I will also have a clementine with it.  That will be 450 calories, 50 carbs, and 10 fibers, and 6 fats.  

I have some PB on celery for a snack, and then have a half of a cup of yogurt with a teaspoon of lemon curd.  One will be the AM snack and the other will be a PM snack.  The PB and celery is 200 calories, 7 carbs, 4 fibers and 16 fats.  The yogurt and lemon curd is 90 calories, 10 carbs and 6 fats.  

I think if I switch out the pb and celery for an apple, it will help with the carb stabilization.  I'll keep it in mind next time.

Here are pictures of my FIRST time using my laptop lunch.  Remember...the main items are left overs.  I have not received my laptop buddy containers (which have lids) yet so had to use saran wrap.  I laid the clementine on top of the pasta.

~Kathleen


----------



## PrincessFiona60

KathleenA said:


> Okay, I received my laptop lunchbox for my Bento Lunch. I had planned to have some salmon with rice, etc. Something more traditional but, there was so much eggplant in tomato sauce with mozzarella leftover from dinner, I decided to take that.
> 
> This lunch box holds a lot more food than I thought it would. Tomorrow, I will have some thin pasta with the eggplant, tomato sauce, and cheese for lunch. I will also have a clementine with it. That will be 450 calories, 50 carbs, and 10 fibers, and 6 fats.
> 
> I have some PB on celery for a snack, and then have a half of a cup of yogurt with a teaspoon of lemon curd. One will be the AM snack and the other will be a PM snack. The PB and celery is 200 calories, 7 carbs, 4 fibers and 16 fats. The yogurt and lemon curd is 90 calories, 10 carbs and 6 fats.
> 
> I think if I switch out the pb and celery for an apple, it will help with the carb stabilization. I'll keep it in mind next time.
> 
> Here are pictures of my FIRST time using my laptop lunch. Remember...the main items are left overs. I have not received my laptop buddy containers (which have lids) yet so had to use saran wrap. I laid the clementine on top of the pasta.
> 
> ~Kathleen


 
Looks good Kathleen.  Yum!  It looks much bigger that what I pictured.

I'm getting the cooker set up now for rice.  I'm making some onigiri!  I'll get some pictures when I am done.


----------



## Kathleen

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Looks good Kathleen.  Yum!  It looks much bigger that what I pictured.
> 
> I'm getting the cooker set up now for rice.  I'm making some onigiri!  I'll get some pictures when I am done.




It is bigger than I thought it would be too, but it is cute.  The pasta container could hold two unpeeled Clementines, to give a basis or comparison.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

KathleenA said:


> It is bigger than I thought it would be too, but it is cute. The pasta container could hold two unpeeled Clementines, to give a basis or comparison.


 
Just now got the rice going.  (Human Target was on)...I'm going to wrap the rice balls with nori.


----------



## spork

KathleenA said:


> I think if I switch out the pb and celery for an apple, it will help with the carb stabilization.  I'll keep it in mind next time.
> 
> Here are pictures of my FIRST time using my laptop lunch.  Remember...the main items are left overs.
> ~Kathleen


That looks delicious, Kathleen.  Great wet-dry separation.  Keep the crunchy celery; it's a natural boat for less caloric and more interesting fillings.  And always feel free to add pieces of whimsy to a bento box, say an m&m in the center of the center of your square eye of yogurt.

Here's a very traditional protein, thanks to a couple billion school kids.  Basically, chicken nuggets.  If you visit your local Japanese fast food chain, there's a good chance that it'll be on the menu under "side dishes," either as chicken tatsuta-age or kara-age.

kara-age
Cut chicken into bite-size.  If up to me, I would insist on thigh.  Salt.
Marinade ratio:  4 Tbs soy sauce, 2 Tbs sake, 1 tsp juice of ginger, 1 tsp finely grated garlic, good pinch of pepper to taste for 30 minutes or more.
Deep fry:  coat with cornstarch (no problem if it becomes a gummy batter), deep fry to golden brown on low heat, about 325

If thigh meat, or deep fry, or room temp chicken in a box bothers you, everyone has their own different dish.  I also do bite-size salmon cubes at a slightly higher cooking temp.

It works well in a bento box because, it's not a thick fry that'll steam into wet bread and it's not a wet teriyaki sauce that'll spread to other compartments, by lunchtime.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

My Onigiri

The rice cooker is fantastic!


----------



## potsnpanties

PF - The onigiri looks so delicious! Are the second lot seasoned with sesame seeds?

By the way, I'm holding you responsible for causing my Zojirushi obsession to flare up again (when denial fails, blame someone else?  ^_^).


----------



## PrincessFiona60

potsnpanties said:


> PF - The onigiri looks so delicious! Are the second lot seasoned with sesame seeds?
> 
> By the way, I'm holding you responsible for causing my Zojirushi obsession to flare up again (when denial fails, blame someone else?  ^_^).


 

There are sesame seeds on both...Shrek's don't have any Nori...he has weird ideas about seaweed.

I plan on using the rice cooker at least once a day.


----------



## spork

PrincessFiona60 said:


> There are sesame seeds on both...Shrek's don't have any Nori...he has weird ideas about seaweed.
> 
> I plan on using the rice cooker at least once a day.


Yum!  Looks good, Fee.
As much for taste, the seaweed is a structural aid, and also so that the rice doesn't stick to and make a mess of your fingers.  Another way for the same benefit is to grill the nigiri.  I melt a pad of butter, mix with soy sauce, brush the rice balls, and broil briefly in the oven.  It adds a little textural crunch to it, too.


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> There are sesame seeds on both...Shrek's don't have any Nori...he has weird ideas about seaweed.
> 
> I plan on using the rice cooker at least once a day.



I expected my very macho ex-husband to refuse to eat seaweed. But, he was Scottish and grew up near the ocean. He had eaten seaweed all the time he was growing up and thought it was normal veg. Colour me surprised.


----------



## Kathleen

Thanks for the chicken recipe, Spork.  I'll definitely use it with thigh meat.  I like thighs best anyway.  

PF, the rice balls look great.  I love nori.  Maybe you will have to make little faces for Shrek's with nori.  Ease him in to it with cuteness.  <grins>

I'm out of my office tomorrow and am miffy that they are feeding us lunch.  I wanted to pack my own again!  I felt like I was in first grade again with my lunch today.  It held up well and was pretty yummy.  I'm already planning for next week.  

Oh...here was a good resource that I found to help me plan!


----------



## FrankZ

KathleenA said:


> I felt like I was in first grade again with my lunch today.




She even came home with a note pinned to her shirt...


----------



## potsnpanties

PrincessFiona60 said:


> There are sesame seeds on both...Shrek's don't have any Nori...he has weird ideas about seaweed.
> 
> I plan on using the rice cooker at least once a day.



My sister used to collect seaweed from beaches as a kid to make 'soup'. She hadn't a clue about things like dashi or the use of wakame in miso soups and the like at that time  so I guess weird works both ways?

You could do the cute anime faces on the onigiri like Kathleen suggested,but depending on the person that could end in either _"THAT'S SO CUTE! I'm going to eat that cute face off bwahahaha! " _or _"How am I supposed to eat something that looks like the decapitated smiley head of an anime character?"_


----------



## Kathleen

FrankZ said:


> She even came home with a note pinned to her shirt...



I've brought notes home before.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

spork said:


> Yum! Looks good, Fee.
> As much for taste, the seaweed is a structural aid, and also so that the rice doesn't stick to and make a mess of your fingers. Another way for the same benefit is to grill the nigiri. I melt a pad of butter, mix with soy sauce, brush the rice balls, and broil briefly in the oven. It adds a little textural crunch to it, too.


 
Two of them were perfect for my lunch today.  Next up is making some fillings.  Mt co-worker who loves Asian thought they were perfect!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

KathleenA said:


> Thanks for the chicken recipe, Spork. I'll definitely use it with thigh meat. I like thighs best anyway.
> 
> PF, the rice balls look great. I love nori. Maybe you will have to make little faces for Shrek's with nori. Ease him in to it with cuteness. <grins>
> 
> I'm out of my office tomorrow and am miffy that they are feeding us lunch. I wanted to pack my own again! I felt like I was in first grade again with my lunch today. It held up well and was pretty yummy. I'm already planning for next week.
> 
> Oh...here was a good resource that I found to help me plan!


 
That site is my favorite reference, I've been reading it over and over.  I'm going to try out making my own furikake.  My wishlist at JBox is out of control.

We had an Onigiri fest at work today.  Lunchtime was good and fun!  Wish I could have seen you with your laptop bento!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

FrankZ said:


> She even came home with a note pinned to her shirt...


 
Was it a good note?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

potsnpanties said:


> My sister used to collect seaweed from beaches as a kid to make 'soup'. She hadn't a clue about things like dashi or the use of wakame in miso soups and the like at that time  so I guess weird works both ways?
> 
> You could do the cute anime faces on the onigiri like Kathleen suggested,but depending on the person that could end in either _"THAT'S SO CUTE! I'm going to eat that cute face off bwahahaha! " _or _"How am I supposed to eat something that looks like the decapitated smiley head of an anime character?"_


 
Shrek doesn't like Anime, I will also not insist on him eating Nori...he doesn't make me eat things I don't like.   So he gets non-seaweed sushi and onigiri...at least he's willing to try out some of it, as long as it's fish he recognizes and it's cooked.

I am getting a Hello Kitty Nori punch for mine!  And a set of cute picks.


----------



## spork

Check the craft store for paper punches.  There will be some smileys.  Use it on nori paper to decorate or write messages in the bento box.  If you see a kid eat a rice ball first by plucking out its smiley eyeballs, call the Principal.  Hopefully, it'll just be a note of concern.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

spork said:


> Check the craft store for paper punches. There will be some smileys. Use it on nori paper to decorate or write messages in the bento box. If you see a kid eat a rice ball first by plucking out its smiley eyeballs, call the Principal. Hopefully, it'll just be a note of concern.


 
Good idea...I wonder if they have any anime paper punches.


----------



## spork

The science is still out, I think it's probably bunk, but seaweed is said to contain a pigment that burns fat the way bears do while hibernating.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

spork said:


> The science is still out, I think it's probably bunk, but seaweed is said to contain a pigment that burns fat the way bears do while hibernating.


 
It looks like I will be increasing my seaweed intake...just to see, of course!

I really do love the nori, we will find out this weekend about the Kombu.  I'm going to make some Dashi.


----------



## potsnpanties

I can handle nori when I'm in the mood for sushi maki and the like, but can't stand wakame (I always have my miso without wakame pieces). Unfortunately I don't live in the best area for Asian foodstores outside of Indian grocery stores, so Kombu and bonito flakes are out - I usually make my dashi with shiitake mushrooms and some other things. Works quite well!


----------



## FrankZ

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Was it a good note?



Something about a scuffle on the playground.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

FrankZ said:


> Something about a scuffle on the playground.


 
That boy shouldn't have tried to swipe her Clementine!  Glad she decked him.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

potsnpanties said:


> I can handle nori when I'm in the mood for sushi maki and the like, but can't stand wakame (I always have my miso without wakame pieces). Unfortunately I don't live in the best area for Asian foodstores outside of Indian grocery stores, so Kombu and bonito flakes are out - I usually make my dashi with shiitake mushrooms and some other things. Works quite well!


 
I'll have to head to Spokane (Seattle) or Denver for a good selection.  Dad offered to take me to the Oriental store in Denver the next time I visit. Luckily, my little Whole Foods knock off store has a little of most things.

I haven't tried wakame, yet.  I'll be making Dashi with kombu this weekend.  If not, I'll switch to shitake.


----------



## Zhizara

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I'll have to head to Spokane (Seattle) or Denver for a good selection.  Dad offered to take me to the Oriental store in Denver the next time I visit. Luckily, my little Whole Foods knock off store has a little of most things.
> 
> I haven't tried wakame, yet.  I'll be making Dashi with kombu this weekend.  If not, I'll switch to shitake.


 I misread shitake.


----------



## Kathleen

PrincessFiona60 said:


> That boy shouldn't have tried to swipe her Clementine!  Glad she decked him.



Had to do it!  He made fun of Hello Kitty.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

KathleenA said:


> Had to do it! He made fun of Hello Kitty.


 
He better be careful, I'll send Kuromi after him.


----------



## Selkie

Yes, I use 2 Bento Boxes in place of a picnic basket for an intimate lunch.


----------



## Kathleen

PrincessFiona60 said:


> He better be careful, I'll send Kuromi after him.



SO cute.  



Selkie said:


> Yes, I use 2 Bento Boxes in place of a picnic basket for an intimate lunch.



What are your favorite fillings for them??


----------



## PrincessFiona60

KathleenA said:


> SO cute.


 
I am all set for my Nutrition Class on Monday, Hello Kitty socks, water bottle, notebook and pen.  I should have gotten the little Bento box and made myself a snack to take with me, I'll be there from 9 am-1 pm, maybe later....there is a Mended Hearts meeting, also...and they are making Valentines for the patients on the cardio floor!

I might make sweet omelette with strawberry, or a regular omelet with some anchovie and wasabi, rolled and cut like sushi.

Tomorrow morning is the Heart Expo, I'll be attending that, there are several lectures I want to hear.


----------



## Selkie

I fill them with single bite items - and usually some sort o sauce in the center compartment (mine is a 5-compartment box.) I used a piece of elastic with snaps to secure it, and added a tight loop to hold a pair of chop sticks against the lid.

Lunch items can include nearly anything as long as it's cut down to bite size -

Salad, chicken nuggets, diced deli-made spring rolls, diced tomatoes with dressing, fresh fruit, diced roast beef, chilled roasted vegetables (mushrooms, eggplant, celery, cucumber)  with an Asian vinaigrette, Italian seasoned croutons - homemade, mini Ritz crackers w/peanut butter.

I try to have fun as well as do something of a theme that's not always Asian.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Selkie said:


> I fill them with single bite items - and usually some sort o sauce in the center compartment (mine is a 5-compartment box.) I used a piece of elastic with snaps to secure it, and added a tight loop to hold a pair of chop sticks against the lid.
> 
> Lunch items can include nearly anything as long as it's cut down to bite size -
> 
> Salad, chicken nuggets, diced deli-made spring rolls, diced tomatoes with dressing, fresh fruit, diced roast beef, chilled roasted vegetables (mushrooms, eggplant, celery, cucumber) with an Asian vinaigrette, Italian seasoned croutons - homemade, mini Ritz crackers w/peanut butter.
> 
> I try to have fun as well as do something of a theme that's not always Asian.


 
Sounds good, I am sure I will end up with alot more bite size meals than I do with traditional bento meals.  But I am going to try!  I plan a steamed asparagus sushi for this weekend, using salad greens as a wrap.


----------



## Kathleen

Good ideas, Selkie.

PF, I was miffy at lunch today.  Not being in the office meant that I was gifted with marginal sandwiches and chips.  

The small dessert bites were Bento-worthy.  Tiny and satisfying.  Asparagus sushi wraps sound great!


----------



## potsnpanties

Zhizara said:


> I misread shitake.



Shiitake mushrooms: Making the Western World double-take more than the creation of Spotted Dick


----------



## potsnpanties

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I'll have to head to Spokane (Seattle) or  Denver for a good selection.  Dad offered to take me to the Oriental  store in Denver the next time I visit. Luckily, my little Whole Foods  knock off store has a little of most things.
> 
> I haven't tried wakame, yet.  I'll be making Dashi with kombu this weekend.  If not, I'll switch to shitake.



For me I'd have to take a good 40-minute drive to the nearest Asian grocery store (which is questionable for stock and price), so I do with what I can get from mass chain supermarkets. I'm yet to try efooddepot mainly due to postage cost considerations but they have a _huge_ selection of items. There's always eBay too (but again, postage costs always must be considered).

If you get Kombu but can't get any Bonito Flakes, I can give you Hideo Dekura's shiitake dashi recipe, it's _very_ simple but a good base!




PrincessFiona60 said:


> He better be careful, I'll send Kuromi after him.



You posted my absolute most favoritest favorite Sanrio character ever  Poor Kuromi-chan, always getting the fuzzy end of the lollipop


----------



## PrincessFiona60

potsnpanties said:


> For me I'd have to take a good 40-minute drive to the nearest Asian grocery store (which is questionable for stock and price), so I do with what I can get from mass chain supermarkets. I'm yet to try efooddepot mainly due to postage cost considerations but they have a _huge_ selection of items. There's always eBay too (but again, postage costs always must be considered).
> 
> If you get Kombu but can't get any Bonito Flakes, I can give you Hideo Dekura's shiitake dashi recipe, it's _very_ simple but a good base!
> 
> You posted my absolute most favoritest favorite Sanrio character ever  Poor Kuromi-chan, always getting the fuzzy end of the lollipop


 
LOL!  Spokane is at least 3.5 hours away and Seattle is about 12...Denver is 18 hours, if you don't stop for food or rest stops.

I managed to get the last package of Bonito at The Good Food Store.  So, I'll have some Dashi, no problem.  Actually, I think I have everything except my real Bento box.  Even my Bento cookbook showed up tonight.

Kuromi is so Kawaii!


----------



## potsnpanties

PrincessFiona60 said:


> LOL!  Spokane is at least 3.5 hours away and Seattle is about 12...Denver is 18 hours, if you don't stop for food or rest stops.
> 
> I managed to get the last package of Bonito at The Good Food Store.  So, I'll have some Dashi, no problem.  Actually, I think I have everything except my real Bento box.  Even my Bento cookbook showed up tonight.
> 
> Kuromi is so Kawaii!



 Such distance! But if you're visiting anyway, it's at least a nice bonus to grab things on the way/way back. Depending on how you look at it, can be nicer than knowing in theory you're close... but the reality with traffic, gas, etc, it's just a total bust (just can't justify driving over an hour one way in typical traffic to go to a store that might not even have what I need).

You sound like you have all the workings of some brilliant bento bounties to come (the alliteration was called for, I swear). Because my memory is probably a total fail right now (apologies!) - did you get the 'Just Bento' cookbook?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

potsnpanties said:


> Such distance! But if you're visiting anyway, it's at least a nice bonus to grab things on the way/way back. Depending on how you look at it, can be nicer than knowing in theory you're close... but the reality with traffic, gas, etc, it's just a total bust (just can't justify driving over an hour one way in typical traffic to go to a store that might not even have what I need).
> 
> You sound like you have all the workings of some brilliant bento bounties to come (the alliteration was called for, I swear). Because my memory is probably a total fail right now (apologies!) - did you get the 'Just Bento' cookbook?


 
Yes, "The Just Bento Cookbook," by Makiko Itoh.  And I ordered some bigger cupcake silicone...I had ordered the 7/8"   They'll be good for wasabi or pickled ginger.


----------



## potsnpanties

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Yes, "The Just Bento Cookbook," by Makiko Itoh.  And I ordered some bigger cupcake silicone...I had ordered the 7/8"   They'll be good for wasabi or pickled ginger.



 At least they'll be very cute condiment holders!


----------



## spork

About two months ago, I dined for the first time at Luxe (I think that's the name, the ersatz step-up division of the Cheesecake Factory) and ordered a menu item described as "bento."  It was terrible!  Unpalatable.  Insulting.  One of those once in a decade restaurant experiences when you want to...

unleash Kuromi


----------



## PrincessFiona60

spork said:


> About two months ago, I dined for the first time at Luxe (I think that's the name, the ersatz step-up division of the Cheesecake Factory) and ordered a menu item described as "bento." It was terrible! Unpalatable. Insulting. One of those once in a decade restaurant experiences when you want to...
> 
> unleash Kuromi


 
I have a Dragon or two up my sleeves...want to borrow them?

Too bad, glad it didn't happen to me and ruin any chance I would have had to enjoy Bento meals.  Sorry it happened to you!

I was talking to my Dad and apparently I was influenced in the womb towards Japanese foods and culture.  My Mom ate Sushi and other Japanese dishes in a Buddist Temple while she was pregnant with me.  Mom's best friend and my Godmother were Japanese.  I spent a lot of time with both in their households after I was born.

There is a large Japanese community in Brighton, Colorado.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I got a peeler that juliennes.  I want to try some daikon...is there a recipe for it pickled of seasoned in some way?

I am also going to be partially cooking most vegetables, steaming or boiling?  I'm talking about carrot slices, etc.  I need to make them soft enough to eat easily and also so they don't cause a flare of my other condition that limits fresh veg and fruit.

I'm still not a champ at eating things like pickles, etc with my dentures.

Thanks for any help and suggestions.


----------



## Kathleen

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I got a peeler that juliennes.  I want to try some daikon...is there a recipe for it pickled of seasoned in some way?
> 
> I am also going to be partially cooking most vegetables, steaming or boiling?  I'm talking about carrot slices, etc.  I need to make them soft enough to eat easily and also so they don't cause a flare of my other condition that limits fresh veg and fruit.
> 
> I'm still not a champ at eating things like pickles, etc with my dentures.
> 
> Thanks for any help and suggestions.



I was thinking of trying this recipe only shredding the daikon into long strands like they have in the sushi restaurants.  If you make it, please give a review!  

I will tell you that the pressure cooker has made our veggies soft to the tooth but not mush.  (I never thought I would ever suggest a pressure cooker to anyone.)

I keep looking forward to making an Asian style bento but, tomorrow, I am using up leftovers again.  I have mini salmon cakes, mini potato pancakes, french-style string beans sprinkled with almonds, sugar-free chocolate pudding, a clementine, and a pro-biotic drink (also sugar-free.)  It looks colorful enough and yummy enough for me to want my lunch!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Kathleen said:


> I was thinking of trying this recipe only shredding the daikon into long strands like they have in the sushi restaurants. If you make it, please give a review!
> 
> I will tell you that the pressure cooker has made our veggies soft to the tooth but not mush. (I never thought I would ever suggest a pressure cooker to anyone.)
> 
> I keep looking forward to making an Asian style bento but, tomorrow, I am using up leftovers again. I have mini salmon cakes, mini potato pancakes, french-style string beans sprinkled with almonds, sugar-free chocolate pudding, a clementine, and a pro-biotic drink (also sugar-free.) It looks colorful enough and yummy enough for me to want my lunch!


 

Thanks for pointing out the Daikon recipe.  Sounds really good.  I got some Red Swiss Chard yesterday that I want to saute' and some salmon.  Should be good with a rice ball.  I also bought some miso, so I can make "instant" miso soup balls.  I have plenty of tea at work.

Still trying to get the kitchen organized for making bento, I have stuff all over the place.


----------



## Claire

When I lived in Hawaii, one of our favorite things was to go for a bento box breakfast or lunch.  Among other things it might have a tonkatsu (breaded pork cutlet), some sashii, always, always rice, pickled vegetables, etc.  Because it was Hawaii, an ethnic mish-mash, a bento box might have other Asian foods in it as well as Japanese.  But it would be a full meal, consisting of a few bites of this and that


----------



## Kathleen

I need better ideas, so I bought the _Just Bento_ Cookbook by Makiko Itoh and found one called _Bento Love_ by Kentaro Kobayashi.  What I REALLY need are items that can be made a bit in advanced.  

PF, do you make rice daily?

There is simply no way I'll be preparing anything in the AM.  I'm lucky my shoes match prior to noon.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I'm actually making rice about every three days.  Makiko goes over rice and how to prepare ahead in her book.  She prepares a lot ahead.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I make rice about every three days, Makiko talks in the book about preparing ahead and she makes rice ahead and freezes it.

Here is my new Bento Box:


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Here is my first Bento meal:

Turkey Teriyaki with rice and Baby Bok Choy, Green onions and Carrots.


----------



## Leanne

Oh my goodness! Where can I get all this stuff in England??? I must find out. I can't believe I have been missing this Bento thing all my life. 
You have created a monster! Please keep this thread going and could you share some recipes please? Pretty please??


----------



## Leanne

Oooh!! Just found Casabento.com It is a french company but they ship anywhere. Just click on the little flag on the left for languages and there is a currency changer further down. Wow! I'm on my way to Bento food. LOL


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Leanne said:


> Oooh!! Just found Casabento.com It is a french company but they ship anywhere. Just click on the little flag on the left for languages and there is a currency changer further down. Wow! I'm on my way to Bento food. LOL


 
Amazon.com and JBox.com are where I've been shopping.  I'm getting my ideas from JustBento.com.


----------



## spork

*PF*, I’m impressed with your first box!  I would probably set my chopsticks aside and start shoveling with a fork.
 
As I type, I have a container in the frig with sweet pickled peeled julienne of daikon radish and carrots.  It’s like crunchy candy to me.
 
I’m also fond of daikon radish simmered in soup or flavoring broths.  Few vegetables soften up so much while still retaining their shape.  Rough mix for a basic sweet soy flavor is:
3 cups dashi stock 
3 Tbsp light soy sauce, dark is okay but less appealing in color
2 Tbsp mirin, sweetened rice wine 
2 Tbsp sugar
1 tsp salt
strips of dried kombu seaweed, maybe 10 square inches
It’s not a soup, so to individual taste, keep it condensed.
As the mixture starts to heat, reconstitute kombu.  Place peeled rounds of daikon, about 1-1/2 inches thick, on top.  Bring to boil, reduce to simmer.  Remove pieces after 20-40 minutes when very tender.  Best served hot, but room temp is good, too.  
 
A dollop of finely grated daikon is also a ubiquitous finish for many Japanese plates.  It add a bit of radish’s signature peppery heat, and also some helpful liquid, to a dish.


----------



## Kathleen

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Here is my first Bento meal:
> 
> Turkey Teriyaki with rice and Baby Bok Choy, Green onions and Carrots.



That looks wonderful!  The boxes are simply beautiful!!!

I went to the Asian market to pick up a few things that I wanted/needed.  This weekend, I shall be figuring out the recipes.  One item that I picked up just for amusement: Quail eggs.  Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

spork said:


> *PF*, I’m impressed with your first box! I would probably set my chopsticks aside and start shoveling with a fork.
> 
> As I type, I have a container in the frig with sweet pickled peeled julienne of daikon radish and carrots. It’s like crunchy candy to me.
> 
> I’m also fond of daikon radish simmered in soup or flavoring broths. Few vegetables soften up so much while still retaining their shape. Rough mix for a basic sweet soy flavor is:
> 3 cups dashi stock
> 3 Tbsp light soy sauce, dark is okay but less appealing in color
> 2 Tbsp mirin, sweetened rice wine
> 2 Tbsp sugar
> 1 tsp salt
> strips of dried kombu seaweed, maybe 10 square inches
> It’s not a soup, so to individual taste, keep it condensed.
> As the mixture starts to heat, reconstitute kombu. Place peeled rounds of daikon, about 1-1/2 inches thick, on top. Bring to boil, reduce to simmer. Remove pieces after 20-40 minutes when very tender. Best served hot, but room temp is good, too.
> 
> A dollop of finely grated daikon is also a ubiquitous finish for many Japanese plates. It add a bit of radish’s signature peppery heat, and also some helpful liquid, to a dish.


 
Thank you, Spork!  I thopught it turned out great and it tasted good, too!
I've copied and pasted the Daikon hints and recipe.  Thanks!

I'm still deciding what I will do for tomorrow's box.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Kathleen said:


> That looks wonderful! The boxes are simply beautiful!!!
> 
> I went to the Asian market to pick up a few things that I wanted/needed. This weekend, I shall be figuring out the recipes. One item that I picked up just for amusement: Quail eggs. Anyone have any ideas?


 

Thanks!  I'm proud of it, the only thing left is the empty box!  I had lots of comments on it at work and the dietitian was very impressed.  It was suggested I cook for everyone at work!


----------



## spork

Kathleen said:


> Quail eggs.  Anyone have any ideas?


For your amusement, fresh from a hard boil, maintaining/massaging its new shape till it cools, I've heard you can mold a quail egg into a cube, triangle, etc.


----------



## Janet H

That looks amazing!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

My first Tamagoyaki and I tried out the Plum Vinegar on the spinach.  This was so fast...30 minutes total, just because I wasn't used to the egg dish.


----------



## Leanne

Princess Fiona, they look just beautiful! And so healthy too. I am avidly searching out recipes so that I can get started on this.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Leanne said:


> Princess Fiona, they look just beautiful! And so healthy too. I am avidly searching out recipes so that I can get started on this.


 
Thanks, Leanne! Health reasons are why I started looking into Bento, portion control is another good reason!  It is chock full and only 600 calories, making everything fresh I control the sodium and fat content, too!


----------



## CWS4322

PrincessFiona60 said:


> My first Tamagoyaki and I tried out the Plum Vinegar on the spinach. This was so fast...30 minutes total, just because I wasn't used to the egg dish.


 
Umesu <sp> is one of my favorite things to put on broccoli (in the summer when it's hot, I'll splash some in a glass of ice water and drink it...).


----------



## Kathleen

Here is what I cobbled together for tomorrow.  I started to make Sesame Noodles but had no sesame oil.  Instead, I used chili oil, rice vinegar, soy sauce, and scallions.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Kathleen said:


> Here is what I cobbled together for tomorrow. I started to make Sesame Noodles but had no sesame oil. Instead, I used chili oil, rice vinegar, soy sauce, and scallions.


 
Looks very good!  Tonight, I'm going to play with making Instant Miso soup, pre-saute' some bok choy, grape tomatoes, green onions and a chili pepper to add to it tomorrow.  Will add some turkey from the other night.  I'll be loading it into my Mr. Bento.

Steamed some granny smith apples.  Nothing added, for a dessert.


----------



## Kathleen

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Looks very good!  Tonight, I'm going to play with making Instant Miso soup, pre-saute' some bok choy, grape tomatoes, green onions and a chili pepper to add to it tomorrow.  Will add some turkey from the other night.  I'll be loading it into my Mr. Bento.
> 
> Steamed some granny smith apples.  Nothing added, for a dessert.




I love Miso soup and bok choy, but have never made either. Apples are also terrific!  I cannot wait to hear how they turn out for you! Greek yogurt is making a great dessert option for me.  I also like the sugar-free chocolate pudding as a change as well.  

It's really fun to think about putting lunch together.  I'm so glad that you suggested this.


----------



## FrankZ

Does this mean you two are bento buddies?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Kathleen said:


> I love Miso soup and bok choy, but have never made either. Apples are also terrific! I cannot wait to hear how they turn out for you! Greek yogurt is making a great dessert option for me. I also like the sugar-free chocolate pudding as a change as well.
> 
> It's really fun to think about putting lunch together. I'm so glad that you suggested this.


 
When you decide to try some Bok Choy, spend a bit more and get the Baby ones.  The big ones are fairly bitter.  Baby Bok Choy is $3.49 a pound, and I got enough for three servings for $1.47.

I just subscribed to the e-mail for Just Bento.  She has directions for "Instant" Miso Soup on the blog.  Not as much salt as the packets of Instant miso soup in the store.


----------



## Kathleen

FrankZ said:


> Does this mean you two are bento buddies?



But of course.  I could purchase you your very own Bento Box and you could be our buddy too.  You know...hang out with the cool kids.  



PrincessFiona60 said:


> When you decide to try some Bok Choy, spend a bit more and get the Baby ones.  The big ones are fairly bitter.  Baby Bok Choy is $3.49 a pound, and I got enough for three servings for $1.47.
> 
> I just subscribed to the e-mail for Just Bento.  She has directions for "Instant" Miso Soup on the blog.  Not as much salt as the packets of Instant miso soup in the store.



I will have to seek them out this weekend.  This week has been filled with challenges...including preparing tomorrow's Bento box around someone who was cleaning out a much-needed-to-be-cleaned cabinet.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Kathleen said:


> But of course. I could purchase you your very own Bento Box and you could be our buddy too. You know...hang out with the cool kids.
> 
> 
> 
> I will have to seek them out this weekend. This week has been filled with challenges...including preparing tomorrow's Bento box around someone who was cleaning out a much-needed-to-be-cleaned cabinet.


 
Frank keeps peeking, he wants to hang out with the girls!

I wasn't paying attention to the time, so my miso soup will be turkey, tomato, nori and rice.  Tomporrow night I will play with sauteeing.  I've been up too long today and shouoldn't be playing with knives!  Or hot pans.


----------



## LPBeier

Okay, I just really looked at this thread for the first time tonight.  I am hooked and want the same one as you, Fiona!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

LPBeier said:


> Okay, I just really looked at this thread for the first time tonight. I am hooked and want the same one as you, Fiona!


 
My meal today was meat-free...if you count egg as vegetarian.  I actually used Egg Beaters, so the only fat in my meal today was the 2 tsp of grapeseed oil I used for the eggs and the spinach.  I also did not add any salt to anything.

We are happy to have more bento fans!


----------



## Leanne

Ok, all my stuff has arrived. Time to play!
I have cooked and frozen lots of rice already. Do you ladies cook and freeze portions of your other dishes too? I would love to cook everything from fresh but there isn't always time.
Also I need to keep my meals very low carb. I have made my rice portions about 3/4 of the size of a "normal" portion. I'm guessing that is the main source of carb usually found in the box?
I am just loving all this.


----------



## potsnpanties

I was able to find the Just Bento Cookbook at the local library so I'm going to pick it up from reserve on the weekend to have a read through ^_^ Surprisingly the library has quite an abundance of bento related books so I'll be running them through my reading list very soon.

Thanks to this thread I've also been searching out some new bento recipes from a Japanese cooking site (much in the vein of Recipezaar/Food.com). My Japanese is utterly appalling, but I'm fairly fluent in Google Engrish so... at least translating the 'translated' recipes is just as entertaining as finding new recipes to try (ah Google Translate. The never-ending source of amusement for bizarre, unrelated statements ).


----------



## FrankZ

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Frank keeps peeking, he wants to hang out with the girls!



I just need to be sure you two aren't being trouble...


----------



## spork

FrankZ said:


> I just need to be sure you two aren't being trouble...


An empty bento box makes a satisfying BONK! when used to rap an insolent boy upside the head.


----------



## spork

Kathleen said:


> Here is what I cobbled together for tomorrow.  I started to make Sesame Noodles but had no sesame oil.  Instead, I used chili oil, rice vinegar, soy sauce, and scallions.


That looks amazing, Kathleen!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Leanne said:


> Ok, all my stuff has arrived. Time to play!
> I have cooked and frozen lots of rice already. Do you ladies cook and freeze portions of your other dishes too? I would love to cook everything from fresh but there isn't always time.
> Also I need to keep my meals very low carb. I have made my rice portions about 3/4 of the size of a "normal" portion. I'm guessing that is the main source of carb usually found in the box?
> I am just loving all this.


 
Thus far, I've only frozen the rice.  I'm just starting on this, too.  Rice or noodles for the carb.  You can try buckwheat soba noodles for a very low carb dish.

I'm having fun, too!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

spork said:


> An empty bento box makes a satisfying BONK! when used to rap an insolent boy upside the head.


 
That's what I was thinking.


----------



## spork

Leanne said:


> Ok, all my stuff has arrived. Time to play!
> I have cooked and frozen lots of rice already. Do you ladies cook and freeze portions of your other dishes too? I would love to cook everything from fresh but there isn't always time.
> Also I need to keep my meals very low carb. I have made my rice portions about 3/4 of the size of a "normal" portion. I'm guessing that is the main source of carb usually found in the box?
> I am just loving all this.


I don't know if you can find and buy these online.  Purchased in Japan, I have some plastic containers just for you, Leanne.  The round ones, including the 3/4 portion, is shaped like a bundt cake mold for even microwave re-heating.  The lid has a pinhole steam vent that can be snapped open or shut.

You don't have to limit yourself to rice.  I'm hoping LPB can come up with some ideas for baked bento carbs, like maybe cornbread...


----------



## Leanne

spork said:


> I don't know if you can find and buy these online.  Purchased in Japan, I have some plastic containers just for you, Leanne.  The round ones, including the 3/4 portion, is shaped like a bundt cake mold for even microwave re-heating.  The lid has a pinhole steam vent that can be snapped open or shut.
> 
> You don't have to limit yourself to rice.  I'm hoping LPB can come up with some ideas for baked bento carbs, like maybe cornbread...



Those containers sound perfect. I'll have to look out for something like that. I'll see about getting those soba noodles too.
I have never had cornbread even when I've visited the U.S. It would be good to try it.


----------



## Zhizara

Leanne said:


> Those containers sound perfect. I'll have to look out for something like that. I'll see about getting those soba noodles too.
> I have never had cornbread even when I've visited the U.S. It would be good to try it.



Cornbread is easy to make and you'll love it.  It's simple enough to make from scratch, and even simpler from a mix if you have it available over there.  Do try it, it would be a wonderful surprise for you and your family.


----------



## Kathleen

@ spork - It was really yummy too.  People have started to pop by my office just to see what I have in the little laptop lunch box!

@ Leanne - YAY!  We need more Bento buddies.  I'm thinking of making rice with an omelet tomorrow.

@ LP - We've been wondering where you have been.  

@ PF - I know he keeps peeking.  I really should make him a lunch!

@ Zhirara - Cornbread, not ambrosia, was the food of the Gods.  Maybe I will rethink my meal for tomorrow!


----------



## Kathleen

I really want to learn more about Asian flavors, but I've been trying to use up leftovers, etc.  This weekend, my goal is to make rice and freeze it.

Tomorrow, I'll have an egg, lightly scrambled and filled with ham and cheese, some sauteed zucchini with hot pepper and soy sauce, grapes, clementines, and graham crackers for a snack.  Pictures motivate me, so here is mine in hopes of motivating others as they have me.

Honestly, I'm not so sure how the zucchini and omelet will be by noon tomorrow.  And there is simply NO way I'll manage to cook prior to going to work.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Kathleen said:


> I really want to learn more about Asian flavors, but I've been trying to use up leftovers, etc. This weekend, my goal is to make rice and freeze it.
> 
> Tomorrow, I'll have an egg, lightly scrambled and filled with ham and cheese, some sauteed zucchini with hot pepper and soy sauce, grapes, clementines, and graham crackers for a snack. Pictures motivate me, so here is mine in hopes of motivating others as they have me.
> 
> Honestly, I'm not so sure how the zucchini and omelet will be by noon tomorrow. And there is simply NO way I'll manage to cook prior to going to work. [/QUOTE]
> 
> Great color, Kathleen!
> 
> I'm being lazy for tomorrow, have to go to bed early and get up earlier, so I'm taking a lasagna for lunch. Besides, it's my Friday! I'll be cooking up a storm this weekend.
> 
> I want to make some pickled daikon relish.
> 
> My Miso soup was good, but I erred on the side of not enough Miso, it was very bland, not just a little bland. Next time 2 tsp of Miso!


----------



## Leanne

Zhizara said:


> Cornbread is easy to make and you'll love it.  It's simple enough to make from scratch, and even simpler from a mix if you have it available over there.  Do try it, it would be a wonderful surprise for you and your family.


No family, just me and my dogs . I must find a recipe for this! It sounds lovely. Is it fairly low carb?


----------



## spork

My first photo post... hope this works...





I bought this the other day at a Japanese market that makes bento boxes for mostly a university lunch crowd.  Very traditional.

Nigiri are molded, nothing inside, nori-wrapped.  The topping bits are furikake, salmon, and lemony shiso.  Chicken thigh nuggets are kara-age.  A forkfull of spaghetti barely coated in tomato sauce in a paper cupcake cup.  Couple pieces of pickled cucmber from a jar.  Root veggies cooked in oden broth are a carrot, yam, triangle of bamboo shoot, and a square of konyaku (a hardened gelatin made from a root called "devil's tongue").  And lastly, two pods of edamame.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Looks yummy!  Nothing like that around here.  If there was I would be eating it.

I'm going to have to order furikake online.  I'm having problems getting the ingredients for traditional furikakes, like: tiny fishes.  Do you know of a source, Spork?


----------



## spork

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I'm going to have to order furikake online.  I'm having problems getting the ingredients for traditional furikakes, like: tiny fishes.  Do you know of a source, Spork?


Gardena, California, near Disneyland has probably the greatest concentration of Japanese, including native ex-pats, in the U.S.  There's a large department store there called Marukai.  I've never bought, so I can't vouch for them online, but they have just about anything you could want.  The site is:

Buy Asian Japanese Foods and Products Online MARUKAI e-STORE

Check under "Dry Food," you'll see a bunch of "Furikake/Ochazuke."
Under "Dried Seafood," you'll find the tiny sardines.

For basic pantry of furikake, I suggest:
gomashio - black sesame seed & salt
katsuo - flavored bonito flakes
shiso - or wasabi, something strong
soft - they're perishable, but all are delicious

I like the Nagatanien brand that comes in small individual packets.
And the Ajishima brand, which is packaged in re-usable glass shakers.

I would love to hear you recommend that I should also set up an account there.  Happy shopping, PrincessFiona!


----------



## Kathleen

Spork, how are the tiny sardines?  Can you describe the flavor/texture?

What about dried shrimp?

Today, I ended up running late and forgot my fabulous Bento lunch.  It was a tragedy.   

Where is everyone keeping their Bento supplies?  Currently I'm placing mine in a drawer, but am quickly running out of space.


----------



## spork

Kathleen said:


> Spork, how are the tiny sardines?  Can you describe the flavor/texture?
> 
> What about dried shrimp?
> 
> Today, I ended up running late and forgot my fabulous Bento lunch.  It was a tragedy.
> 
> Where is everyone keeping their Bento supplies?  Currently I'm placing mine in a drawer, but am quickly running out of space.


Actually, I think they're anchovies.  And, I don't think they are dried.  I think they're salt cured.  You can try googling _chirimenjako_.  They are teeny tiny baby fish, maybe a centimeter long; if not for a pair of pencil-dot eyes, you might not even guess.  There's no crunch to them whatsoever.  In fact, they are very tender in texture, almost like very soft calamari if you eat a handful.  Slightly fishy smell.  Taste is quite mild, with a good touch of sweetnes.

I don't see why not, but it's not often used in cooking.  Mostly, it's a condiment, like furikake to flavor rice.  Dried shrimp is okay, too, pretty much what you would expect.  It is more often used in cooking, though.  Try re-constituting larger dime-size dried shrimp in water for about five minutes, then use it as your protein in fried rice.  It's the best!


----------



## Kathleen

Thanks, Spork.  It was the little pencil eyes that caused my hand to hesitate.  I do love calamari though!

I found this website tonight.  It is awesome for a beginner like me!

J-Simple Recipes : Simple Japanese recipes and Japanese food tips

A good place or me to start, I think!


----------



## spork

Kathleen said:


> Thanks, Spork.  It was the little pencil eyes that caused my hand to hesitate.  I do love calamari though!
> 
> I found this website tonight.  It is awesome for a beginner like me!
> 
> J-Simple Recipes : Simple Japanese recipes and Japanese food tips
> 
> A good place or me to start, I think!


Took a quick look at the site.  It's the real deal, with a line-up of the most common every day home cooking dishes in Japan.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

spork said:


> Gardena, California, near Disneyland has probably the greatest concentration of Japanese, including native ex-pats, in the U.S. There's a large department store there called Marukai. I've never bought, so I can't vouch for them online, but they have just about anything you could want. The site is:
> 
> Buy Asian Japanese Foods and Products Online MARUKAI e-STORE
> 
> Check under "Dry Food," you'll see a bunch of "Furikake/Ochazuke."
> Under "Dried Seafood," you'll find the tiny sardines.
> 
> For basic pantry of furikake, I suggest:
> gomashio - black sesame seed & salt
> katsuo - flavored bonito flakes
> shiso - or wasabi, something strong
> soft - they're perishable, but all are delicious
> 
> I like the Nagatanien brand that comes in small individual packets.
> And the Ajishima brand, which is packaged in re-usable glass shakers.
> 
> I would love to hear you recommend that I should also set up an account there. Happy shopping, PrincessFiona!


 
Thanks for the link.  I did set up an account, only because I wanted to check out the shipping charges.  The prices are reasonable, but the shipping...I put a pair of <$2 chopsticks in my basket and the shipping was Fed Ex Home Delivery for $15.80.  So, no little orders.  I'll check it again when I get my paycheck and do a real order.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Kathleen said:


> Spork, how are the tiny sardines? Can you describe the flavor/texture?
> 
> What about dried shrimp?
> 
> Today, I ended up running late and forgot my fabulous Bento lunch. It was a tragedy.
> 
> Where is everyone keeping their Bento supplies? Currently I'm placing mine in a drawer, but am quickly running out of space.


 
I claimed a small drawer, it's almost full now.  Shrek was upset over the cupcake holders, until he realized I paid for them and they are silicone. They showed up today, along with my veggie cutters and egg molds. Now he wants corn muffins. 

I did brown rice in the cooker...it totally mushed it!  Tastes good, but it so very mushy...not sure what to do with it.


----------



## Kathleen

My kitchen drawers are too full now.  I need a better solution.  

Can you use the rice in something like a rice pudding?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Kathleen said:


> My kitchen drawers are too full now. I need a better solution.
> 
> Can you use the rice in something like a rice pudding?


 

From reading the Kitchen gadget thread and realizing how much I was just holding onto and didn't really use...I made lots o'room.  All the gadgets will be going to the facility garage sale for "Relay For Life" (Cancer research).

I rolled out the rice very thin and cut into little triangles, sprinkled with salt and cayenne pepper and am toasting it off in the oven.  Rice crackers for soup!


----------



## FrankZ

Kathleen said:


> My kitchen drawers are too full now.  I need a better solution.



I have an idea on where to "store" them.


----------



## Kathleen

PrincessFiona60 said:


> From reading the Kitchen gadget thread and realizing how much I was just holding onto and didn't really use...I made lots o'room.  All the gadgets will be going to the facility garage sale for "Relay For Life" (Cancer research).
> 
> I rolled out the rice very thin and cut into little triangles, sprinkled with salt and cayenne pepper and am toasting it off in the oven.  Rice crackers for soup!



How did they turn out?



FrankZ said:


> I have an idea on where to "store" them.



Me too.  I'll bet our suggestions do not match.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Kathleen said:


> How did they turn out?
> 
> Me too. I'll bet our suggestions do not match.


 
Quite crunchy, but I will be able to store it in a ziploc and add to soup or stew.  It's not a total loss.  Now I just need to find out the right proportions of brown rice and water for the rice cooker.


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I claimed a small drawer, it's almost full now.  Shrek was upset over the cupcake holders, until he realized I paid for them and they are silicone. They showed up today, along with my veggie cutters and egg molds. Now he wants corn muffins.
> 
> I did brown rice in the cooker...it totally mushed it!  Tastes good, but it so very mushy...not sure what to do with it.



Did you add salt? I started cooking my rice without salt because we had a house guest who is supposed to be on a low sodium diet. It took a while to realize why my rice was a bit mushy - no salt! I only use 1/4 tsp salt for 2 cups of rice and 4 cups of water on the stove top and that's enough to keep the rice from getting mushy. Colour me surprised.

BTW, I use brown basmati.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

taxlady said:


> Did you add salt? I started cooking my rice without salt because we had a house guest who is supposed to be on a low sodium diet. It took a while to realize why my rice was a bit mushy - no salt! I only use 1/4 tsp salt for 2 cups of rice and 4 cups of water on the stove top and that's enough to keep the rice from getting mushy. Colour me surprised.
> 
> BTW, I use brown basmati.


 
No salt, I can't have it.  It's only the second batch of rice I have made in the new cooker, trying it out with the recipes included, before I start doing my own thing


----------



## PrincessFiona60

*I figured it out!*

Bonehead mistake!!!  I filled the rice cooker with enough water for TWO cups of rice, not one.  I was going back over what I did and realized what happened.  So, I did a second batch and it turned out perfect!  Now, I need to experiment with my last type of rice, my wild/brown rice blend, then the sky is the limit!

Later this week, I will try an Antipasto Bento...it looks promising, I started marinating the fresh mozz tonight and I have some nice tomatoes, red peppers, clementines, apples, sardines, etc.


----------



## Zhizara

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Bonehead mistake!!!  I filled the rice cooker with enough water for TWO cups of rice, not one.  I was going back over what I did and realized what happened.  So, I did a second batch and it turned out perfect!  Now, I need to experiment with my last type of rice, my wild/brown rice blend, then the sky is the limit!
> 
> Later this week, I will try an Antipasto Bento...it looks promising, I started marinating the fresh mozz tonight and I have some nice tomatoes, red peppers, clementines, apples, sardines, etc.



What, pray tell, Princess, is a clementine?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Zhizara said:


> What, pray tell, Princess, is a clementine?


 
A fresh mandarin orange!  Yummy, I've been eating 2-3 of them a day!


----------



## Kathleen

Zhizara said:


> What, pray tell, Princess, is a clementine?



I love Clementines.  As PF said, it is a type of Mandarin orange.  Until tomorrow's Bento, I had at least one in my lunch.  Unfortunately, the Clementine season is coming to a quick, sad end.   

Tonight, I made a fried rice with pineapple and ham, and I made some baked pork egg rolls.  They make the basis for tomorrow's lunch pictured below.  I also included some strawberries and a pinch of chocolate nibs (hidden by strawberries.)


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Udon noodles, turkey, broccoli and carrots.  Clementines.  No pictures tonight, I have contest stuff set up every where!  I've been prepping like a mad woman.


----------



## Kathleen

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Udon noodles, turkey, broccoli and carrots.  Clementines.  No pictures tonight, I have contest stuff set up every where!  I've been prepping like a mad woman.



I can visualize!  It sounds terrific!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Today's Bento has marinated Mozzarella, Campari Tomatoes and anchovies with capers in the sealed tier.  The bottom tier has sweet omelette and a Dark Chocolate and Raspberry Truffle heart.  

For my snacks: Banana, 2 Clementines and an Avocado.  I also have Roasted Red Pepper hummus and Crackers if I need something else.  Really have to plan for a 10 hour shift, I got caught short of snacks yesterday.  I can't eat at 9 pm and come home to sleep.


----------



## spork

That sounds really good, PF.  Great variety.

Here are pics of my "box."  It's not exactly traditional, but was purchased in Japan.  The brand is Thermos, so it might be available online.  Insulation is so-so, a bit lukewarm by noon.  Bottom container has rubber sealed lid.  Minor, but unfortunately, all the lids are not microwaveable.  The chopsticks came with, but for some lunches, I pack a... yep, a spork.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Good Morning, Spork!  Your Bento is very similar to my Mr. Bento by Zojirushi, mine came with a spork and I carry chopsticks.  I have quite the collection of sporks and chopsticks.

The bento is certainly teaching me about portion sizes.


----------



## FrankZ

You use one of these?


----------



## spork

I feel like Conan the Barbarian when I eat with it.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Pick a spork, any spork!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

FrankZ said:


> You use one of these?


 
I have 5 or 6 of those!  I get them free with my Geek points!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

*New Bento Box*

I filled it with pasta and sauce, tomato wedges, parmesan and a Dark Chocolate Dove heart!  I'm also taking along a banana and 2 clementines.


----------



## spork

how can anyone resist a heart happy munch lunch?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I even used whole wheat pasta! Ground Turkey in the sauce. Do they make a low sodium Parmesan?


----------



## FrankZ

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I have 5 or 6 of those!  I get them free with my Geek points!




You make me laugh and laugh...


----------



## PrincessFiona60

FrankZ said:


> You make me laugh and laugh...


 
I was shopping at Thinkgeek again last night.  Picked up a can of Unicorn Meat and a spare brain.


----------



## FrankZ

What are we going to do with you?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

FrankZ said:


> What are we going to do with you?


 
Take away my debit card?


----------



## FrankZ

That might be useful... for me...

I have me eye on some stuff at King Aurthur.. and I know you love them so it should be ok.


----------



## Janet H

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I filled it with pasta and sauce, tomato wedges, parmesan and a Dark Chocolate Dove heart!  I'm also taking along a banana and 2 clementines.



Those silicon cups are brilliant! Are they cupcake sized?


----------



## Kathleen

FrankZ said:


> You use one of these?



My spork!!!



PrincessFiona60 said:


> I was shopping at Thinkgeek again last night.  Picked up a can of Unicorn Meat and a spare brain.



That is where I got mine!  I have geekpoints to spend.    I want your hello kitty Bento though!

My Bento today had grapes, carrots, some Greek yogurt with dried pomegranate seeds, a chocolate sugarfree pudding, and some rice and smoked trout.  It was pretty tasty!

Here is tomorrow's Bento:  Strawberries, macaroni with roasted cherry tomatoes and basil, baby carrots, goat cheese and some left over lamb filling that once went into eggplant.

When I received my items from All Things For Sale, they sent me this little box as a "gift."  I've been using it for breakfast.  Sometimes yogurt in the bottom part, or fruit.  In the top part, I have been placing an English muffin with something on it.  (Egg white omelet, cream cheese with dried tomato, etc.)

I purchased some o the small silicon cupcake cups.  They are awesome...but tiny.  I need some regular sized cups....maybe when I can no longer live without a Hello Kitty Bento!


----------



## Damien

Darn you Fiona.. Your thread is causing my bank account to slowly empty.. I've received my rice cooker, 2 bento cookbooks and my zojirushi mr bento is on it's way now...

-Damien


----------



## Kathleen

Damien said:


> Darn you Fiona.. Your thread is causing my bank account to slowly empty.. I've received my rice cooker, 2 bento cookbooks and my zojirushi mr bento is on it's way now...
> 
> -Damien



I cannot wait to hear what you plan to make!

Which two cookbooks did you get?  I got the _Just Bento_ Cookbook.  I also got the _Easy Japanese Cooking: Bento Love _Cookbook.  Both have some great ideas.


----------



## Damien

Just bento cookbook and another from amazon I cannot recall offhand.. (at work tonight) I'm afraid nothing I make will be anywhere near a masterpiece like the others posted.. Can't wait to start making them though..

-Damien


----------



## PrincessFiona60

FrankZ said:


> That might be useful... for me...
> 
> I have me eye on some stuff at King Aurthur.. and I know you love them so it should be ok.


 
Yeah, I wouldn't notice an extra charge or two at KAF.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Janet H said:


> Those silicon cups are brilliant! Are they cupcake sized?


 
The green one is square and cupcake size, the yellow one is a mini cupcake size and the other little one is shaped like a Sakura (Cherry Blossom).  I got all of them at Amazon, cheaper than some of the silicone items specifically for Bento.  The author of _Just Bento_ uses them and gave me the idea.  I did get some regular cupcake size and shape, also!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Kathleen said:


> My spork!!!
> 
> 
> 
> That is where I got mine! I have geekpoints to spend.  I want your hello kitty Bento though!
> 
> My Bento today had grapes, carrots, some Greek yogurt with dried pomegranate seeds, a chocolate sugarfree pudding, and some rice and smoked trout. It was pretty tasty!
> 
> Here is tomorrow's Bento: Strawberries, macaroni with roasted cherry tomatoes and basil, baby carrots, goat cheese and some left over lamb filling that once went into eggplant.
> 
> When I received my items from All Things For Sale, they sent me this little box as a "gift." I've been using it for breakfast. Sometimes yogurt in the bottom part, or fruit. In the top part, I have been placing an English muffin with something on it. (Egg white omelet, cream cheese with dried tomato, etc.)
> 
> I purchased some o the small silicon cupcake cups. They are awesome...but tiny. I need some regular sized cups....maybe when I can no longer live without a Hello Kitty Bento!


 
I knew you would want the Hello Kitty!  They had two of them, but the spoon and fork were missing from the second and they wouldn't sell it to me cheaper.  I WAS thinking about you when I was looking...

Now I have to go back to All Things For Sale!  I think I must have that little bento or one similar!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Damien said:


> Darn you Fiona.. Your thread is causing my bank account to slowly empty.. I've received my rice cooker, 2 bento cookbooks and my zojirushi mr bento is on it's way now...
> 
> -Damien


 
I know the feeling...at least I had Shrek to buy my rice cooker for me.  I have _Just Bento _and that's it for books, but I have lots of ideas from the Sushi thread, too.  It was my search for Sushi that got me roped into Bento.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

FrankZ said:


> That might be useful... for me...
> 
> I have me eye on some stuff at King Aurthur.. and I know you love them so it should be ok.


 
Make sure you pick this up:


----------



## Fabiabi

Love these, used to eat them alot when I lived in Australia, but alas is much harder to find in England.


----------



## Kathleen

Damien said:


> Just bento cookbook and another from amazon I cannot recall offhand.. (at work tonight) I'm afraid nothing I make will be anywhere near a masterpiece like the others posted.. Can't wait to start making them though..
> 
> -Damien



I bought the cookbooks because I *really* thought I would struggle to come up with ideas.  I struggled simply planning a regular lunch and often ended up with a lean cuisine or other frozen entree.  I generally start with a protein or starch and build my Bento around it.  Last night, we had leftover lamb filler from dinner.  I made a bit of pasta to go with it.  It seemed a bit bland so I added some roasted tomatoes.  I try to take a fruit, so there were strawberries.  Veggies are also wanted, so tossed in a few baby carrots.  Spotted some goat cheese and put a pat of it with the carrots.  

The cookbooks have been great.  However, I have not worked my way up to them yet.  Striving to add color and variety around whatever starch or protein I have on hand has worked well for me so far.  



PrincessFiona60 said:


> I knew you would want the Hello Kitty!  They had two of them, but the spoon and fork were missing from the second and they wouldn't sell it to me cheaper.  I WAS thinking about you when I was looking...
> 
> Now I have to go back to All Things For Sale!  I think I must have that little bento or one similar!



The little bento comes in a bright cherry red too!  I've been making breakfast sandwiches on whole grain English muffins.  Egg white omelets, cream cheese with roasted tomatoes, PB&J.  All have been great and they fit in the little top part (which is designed to hold two rice balls.)  The lower section holds enough space for a nice bit of yogurt, a cup of blue berries, even a serving of sauteed mushrooms.  Plus, it is cute.  

The Hello Kitty Bento is just awesome.  When I went to Amazon to seek one, they did not have them as cute as yours.  I will make it my new quest.  



PrincessFiona60 said:


> Make sure you pick this up:



Pick up two!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Fabiabi said:


> Love these, used to eat them alot when I lived in Australia, but alas is much harder to find in England.



Oh, please come join in the fun!  You can make your own in England.  My sauteed mushrooms for breakfast was definitely England-inspired.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Kathleen said:


> The little bento comes in a bright cherry red too! I've been making breakfast sandwiches on whole grain English muffins. Egg white omelets, cream cheese with roasted tomatoes, PB&J. All have been great and they fit in the little top part (which is designed to hold two rice balls.) The lower section holds enough space for a nice bit of yogurt, a cup of blue berries, even a serving of sauteed mushrooms. Plus, it is cute.
> 
> The Hello Kitty Bento is just awesome. When I went to Amazon to seek one, they did not have them as cute as yours. I will make it my new quest.
> 
> My order from All Things On Sale will be here on Wednesday...I got the red one.
> 
> 
> Oh, please come join in the fun! You can make your own in England. My sauteed mushrooms for breakfast was definitely England-inspired.


 
Yes, please join the fun...I just had to look, I DID get another Bento Box...it's a surprise!  Also ordered some furikakes.


Kathleen, check out JBox.com for Hello Kitty items.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Hello Kitty Face Bento Box


----------



## Kathleen

For tomorrow's Bento lunch, I have Homemade Pork Fried Rice, yogurt with lemon curd, sauteed zucchini, and a chocolate sugar-free pudding.  OH...I found mini-apples at the supermarket.  It fits in the box too.

I even made a Bento breakfast for tomorrow.  Rolled egg with a bit of cheese, two rice balls and a clementine.  I love the little yellow box.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Kathleen said:


> For tomorrow's Bento lunch, I have Homemade Pork Fried Rice, yogurt with lemon curd, sauteed zucchini, and a chocolate sugar-free pudding. OH...I found mini-apples at the supermarket. It fits in the box too.
> 
> I even made a Bento breakfast for tomorrow. Rolled egg with a bit of cheese, two rice balls and a clementine. I love the little yellow box.


 
My Bento tomorrow will look alot like this:

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f123/gcc-mushroom-princessfiona60-70509.html

But in my Hello Kitty box!


----------



## Kathleen

PrincessFiona60 said:


> My Bento tomorrow will look alot like this:
> 
> http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f123/gcc-mushroom-princessfiona60-70509.html
> 
> But in my Hello Kitty box!



Too cute!


----------



## Damien

I wonder how onigiri with curried chicken salad would taste... I may have to buy more mr bento boxes for lunch and dinner.. Nature of my work keeps me at work for 48 hours and the gf hijacked the first mr bento that arrived...

-Damien


----------



## spork

Damien said:


> I wonder how onigiri with curried chicken salad would taste... I may have to buy more mr bento boxes for lunch and dinner.. Nature of my work keeps me at work for 48 hours and the gf hijacked the first mr bento that arrived...
> -Damien


That sounds excellent, Damien, I don't know why I never thought of it myself.  I like curry rice, but the traditional dish of rice with a wet sauce on top doesn't travel very well, so what I've usually done is to make a dry curry, basically fried rice with curry seasoning.

Fresh salads can be a bit touchy though.  Fragile greens will wilt.  Too much salt in the dressing can draw water out of greens by lunchtime.  Some greens/fruits oxidize.  No big deal.

yeah, they'll run off with the first better one that comes along.


----------



## Damien

It just makes me wonder if the heat of the rice may make the mayo from the chicken salad go bad...

How about curried fried rice onigiri?

-Damien


----------



## spork

Damien said:


> It just makes me wonder if the heat of the rice may make the mayo from the chicken salad go bad...
> 
> How about curried fried rice onigiri?
> 
> -Damien


Mayo has never separated on me.  I don't think the stuff from a jar will go bad in a Mr. Bento by lunchtime.  But it's good to be concerned and ask question as you go, even if what you get are opinions instead of answers.  Give it a try; it won't be as bad as a mayo dressed sandwich, I can guarantee.  You might also try finding QP mayo in an Asian store; it's made with more yolk, less oil, and is much thicker.

Onigiri holds its shape because of the sticky starch on the outside of rice kernels.  When you fry rice, some of that starch hardens from the cooking.  Which is why fried rice kernels separate a bit and don't stick to each other as much.  So, you might have structural issues.  Pack them tightly.  Great idea!


----------



## spork

Kathleen said:


> For tomorrow's Bento lunch, I have Homemade Pork Fried Rice, yogurt with lemon curd, sauteed zucchini, and a chocolate sugar-free pudding.  OH...I found mini-apples at the supermarket.  It fits in the box too.
> 
> I even made a Bento breakfast for tomorrow.  Rolled egg with a bit of cheese, two rice balls and a clementine.  I love the little yellow box.


That sounds really good, Kathleen!  The rolled egg is like a log, right?  Goes great with bento boxes.


----------



## Kathleen

spork said:


> That sounds really good, Kathleen!  The rolled egg is like a log, right?  Goes great with bento boxes.



It was rolled and was terrific!

Tomorrow's lunch is remarkably the same in the pork fried rice and mini-apple.  I also have mini egg rolls, yogurt with dried pomegranate seeds, and baby carrots.  

What are you making these days?


----------



## spork

Even more so than sushi, Japanese season and cook rice in a variety of ways, collectively callled _takikomi gohan_.  I've been going basic lately, since I've gotten lazy over the years with a variety of store-bought packs, both wet and dry, that I just dump into the cooker, and turn on.  Like the one below, which is very basic (the soy & sake combo) and traditional.  Of course, I don't use matsutake, though.  Every house has its own recipe and ingredients (some pre-cooked leftovers with complementary taste work well).  You can experiment with grains other than white, sticky short-grain.

*Matsutake Gohan*
1.  Marinate/rehydrate thin bite-size mushroom pieces in following, or equivalent:  1 Tbsp soy sauce, 1 Tbsp sake rice wine, 1 tsp instant dashi stock powder.  10 minutes might be enough.  Discard any marinade which did not soak into the mushrooms.
2.  Mix the mushrooms into the rice.  The liquid is essentially the same as the marinade.  So. for say 3 cups of rice, my liquid will be about:  3-1/3 cup room temp dashi stock, 2 tablespoons sake, 2-1/2 tablespoons soy sauce, and a pinch of salt.  Cook.

Some people cook the rice first, and then fold in the marinated mushrooms.  Some skip the marinade all together and dump raw shrooms into the mix.  Either way, it’s tasty.  Don’t overdo the soy sauce; regular dark soy is fine, it will have a pleasing brown color.  

It's a good starch base for bento.  As you can see, I had been thinking of mushrooms lately.   Gyoza potstickers.  Some pickled veggies.  White miso soup.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Damien said:


> I wonder how onigiri with curried chicken salad would taste... I may have to buy more mr bento boxes for lunch and dinner.. Nature of my work keeps me at work for 48 hours and the gf hijacked the first mr bento that arrived...
> 
> -Damien


 
OMG!!!  That sounds good!  Mr. Bento is on sale @ ThinkGeek.com for $49.99.  Link here: ThinkGeek :: Mr. Bento Stainless Lunch Jar  About $5 off the price I paid.

My Mr. Bento is feeling lonely, I need to fix something for it soon!  But it really is for larger meals!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

spork said:


> That sounds excellent, Damien, I don't know why I never thought of it myself. I like curry rice, but the traditional dish of rice with a wet sauce on top doesn't travel very well, so what I've usually done is to make a dry curry, basically fried rice with curry seasoning.
> 
> Fresh salads can be a bit touchy though. Fragile greens will wilt. Too much salt in the dressing can draw water out of greens by lunchtime. Some greens/fruits oxidize. No big deal.
> 
> _*yeah, they'll run off with the first better one that comes along.*_


 
He just needs to get her a classic 2 tier Bento from Japan...


----------



## PrincessFiona60

spork said:


> Even more so than sushi, Japanese season and cook rice in a variety of ways, collectively callled _takikomi gohan_. I've been going basic lately, since I've gotten lazy over the years with a variety of store-bought packs, both wet and dry, that I just dump into the cooker, and turn on. Like the one below, which is very basic (the soy & sake combo) and traditional. Of course, I don't use matsutake, though. Every house has its own recipe and ingredients (some pre-cooked leftovers with complementary taste work well). You can experiment with grains other than white, sticky short-grain.
> 
> *Matsutake Gohan*
> 1. Marinate/rehydrate thin bite-size mushroom pieces in following, or equivalent: 1 Tbsp soy sauce, 1 Tbsp sake rice wine, 1 tsp instant dashi stock powder. 10 minutes might be enough. Discard any marinade which did not soak into the mushrooms.
> 2. Mix the mushrooms into the rice. The liquid is essentially the same as the marinade. So. for say 3 cups of rice, my liquid will be about: 3-1/3 cup room temp dashi stock, 2 tablespoons sake, 2-1/2 tablespoons soy sauce, and a pinch of salt. Cook.
> 
> Some people cook the rice first, and then fold in the marinated mushrooms. Some skip the marinade all together and dump raw shrooms into the mix. Either way, it’s tasty. Don’t overdo the soy sauce; regular dark soy is fine, it will have a pleasing brown color.
> 
> It's a good starch base for bento. As you can see, I had been thinking of mushrooms lately.  Gyoza potstickers. Some pickled veggies. White miso soup.


 
Thanks!  Copied and Pasted!  I wonder why you've been thinking about mushrooms lately???


----------



## PrincessFiona60

My recent purchase made it:


----------



## PrincessFiona60

That is two bento boxes, a wrap cloth for my bento boxes, 3 different types of furikake (I decided it was too time intensive to make it) and two furikake dispensers. 

More Pictures here:

Discuss Cooking - Cooking Forums - PrincessFiona60's Album: Bento Fun


----------



## spork

I like the headband on the pig; she's surely wearing matching leg warmers.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

spork said:


> I like the headband on the pig; she's surely wearing matching leg warmers.


 
Oh yes, very fashionable!


----------



## Kathleen

Too cute.


----------



## velochic

This has been an interesting thread.  I've been making bento school lunches for 4 years now for dd.  I love all of the discussion and enthusiasm, as I sometimes get into ruts.  We have bento containers, planetbox, and tiffin  containers and I like to make lunch interesting.  I have a lot of pictures, but I don't know how to post them.  Some of the dishes are prettier than others, but especially when the primary teeth are falling out, the small bites are appreciated.  We love bento-style lunches here!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

velochic said:


> This has been an interesting thread. I've been making bento school lunches for 4 years now for dd. I love all of the discussion and enthusiasm, as I sometimes get into ruts. We have bento containers, planetbox, and tiffin containers and I like to make lunch interesting. I have a lot of pictures, but I don't know how to post them. Some of the dishes are prettier than others, but especially when the primary teeth are falling out, the small bites are appreciated. We love bento-style lunches here!


 
Please post your pictures., I love getting new ideas!  

I'll be eating my bento at home today...still not feeling too good!


----------



## taxlady

velochic said:


> This has been an interesting thread.  I've been making bento school lunches for 4 years now for dd.  I love all of the discussion and enthusiasm, as I sometimes get into ruts.  We have bento containers, planetbox, and tiffin  containers and I like to make lunch interesting.  I have a lot of pictures, but I don't know how to post them.  Some of the dishes are prettier than others, but especially when the primary teeth are falling out, the small bites are appreciated.  We love bento-style lunches here!



I think the easiest way to post pictures is to click the little paper clip icon (attachments). A dialogue box will open up where you can attach your pix. It's a good idea to know where on your computer the pix are stored and what they are called, before you try to attach them.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

New ingredient use:


----------



## PrincessFiona60

taxlady said:


> I think the easiest way to post pictures is to click the little paper clip icon (attachments). A dialogue box will open up where you can attach your pix. It's a good idea to know where on your computer the pix are stored and what they are called, before you try to attach them.


 
Hey! That's slick, I didn't know I could do that! Cool, I deleted a bunch out of my albums last night because they got too full!

That's a lot easier than the way I've been doing it!  Thanks, TL!  XOXOXO


----------



## Kathleen

@velochic, please post pictures!!!!!

@ PF, unicorn meat!  I almost bought that, but kept picturing little niece tears.  

I have no idea what I am making tomorrow.  *ponders*


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Kathleen said:


> @velochic, please post pictures!!!!!
> 
> @ PF, unicorn meat! I almost bought that, but kept picturing little niece tears.
> 
> I have no idea what I am making tomorrow. *ponders*


 
I got the t-shirt, too!   I used to tell the nephew I was raising cats for Kitten Teriyaki...


----------



## PrincessFiona60

*I Keep Forgetting*

This is the perfect time of year for looking for Rice Ball (Onigiri) shapers.  The stores are full of plastic Easter eggs, I found two sizes when I went looking. And they are cheap...got a dozen for 88 cents!


----------



## spork

*bento o'noodles*

Some Mr. Bento pics of my udon noodles in soup.










Most of it is straight out of the frig.  Udon noodles are best packed at room temperature; you definitely do not want to pack it hot or you'll get a gooey softball sized glob come lunch.  Coat and mix it with a couple drops of oil to keep the noodles separated (I use chili oil).  It's topped with couple slices of grilled pork shoulder, green onion and ginger strips pickled in a salt brine (traditionally dyed red).  The broth is homemade - half pork from the shoulder bones and half katsuo-dashi.

I often have blanched carrots and green beans in the frig.  They were quickly sauted in butter-garlic with matchsticks of abalone mushroom and finished with a steam of white wine.  The stuff in the little container is spicy kimchee.  My top stack is usually my snack bin.  Clementines, because I'd heard through the grapevine that their season is coming to a close, and cashews.

It's a bit lukewarm, so if I can, I nuke the noodles and soup for about 15 seconds before dumping the soup on top of the noodles to eat.  Oh, and, best to use a thick noodle like udon.    It sure beats Cup-o-Noodles.


----------



## spork

hmmm...  maybe I'll design a label to stick on my salt-shaker "Ground Unicorn Horn"...  no, I would probably overdose on sodium.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

spork said:


> Some Mr. Bento pics of my udon noodles in soup.
> 
> Most of it is straight out of the frig. Udon noodles are best packed at room temperature; you definitely do not want to pack it hot or you'll get a gooey softball sized glob come lunch. Coat and mix it with a couple drops of oil to keep the noodles separated (I use chili oil). It's topped with couple slices of grilled pork shoulder, green onion and ginger strips pickled in a salt brine (traditionally dyed red). The broth is homemade - half pork from the shoulder bones and half katsuo-dashi.
> 
> I often have blanched carrots and green beans in the frig. They were quickly sauted in butter-garlic with matchsticks of abalone mushroom and finished with a steam of white wine. The stuff in the little container is spicy kimchee. My top stack is usually my snack bin. Clementines, because I'd heard through the grapevine that their season is coming to a close, and cashews.
> 
> It's a bit lukewarm, so if I can, I nuke the noodles and soup for about 15 seconds before dumping the soup on top of the noodles to eat. Oh, and, best to use a thick noodle like udon. It sure beats Cup-o-Noodles.


 

Beautiful udon soup!  I love a good udon.  I'm writing down your suggestions.

I drained the juice from two cans of diced tomatoes last night and reserved it to heat and pour over my rice, mushroom and red pepper balls for lunch today...it was really good!


----------



## Damien

In a pinch one night I tossed together some Miso soup with carrot, boiled gyoza and fresh ramen noodles.. GF loved it. 

-Damien


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Damien said:


> In a pinch one night I tossed together some Miso soup with carrot, boiled gyoza and fresh ramen noodles.. GF loved it.
> 
> -Damien


 

That sounds really good!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Nothing exciting tonight, I'm using the new Pig Bento with sliced Strawberries, Mint, sprinkled with sugar in the bottom and Homemade chicken and Dumplings in the top.

My shipment from All things for Sale arrived and I have several sizes of rice molds, some Nori cutters, to make cute bear and bunny shapes from my Nori.  A little chick that serves Garlic Gomasio, a ceramic chick that will be serving my Redmond Salt and a ceramic Lucky Cat that will serve sesame seeds.  Other odds and ends, the Shrek's way of thinking, all odd!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

*Erin Go Bento!*

My St. Pat's Bento!


----------



## Kathleen

That looks fantastic!  I may make green rice for St. Pat's Day!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I got some dried mushrooms today.  I'm going to make some kind of mushroom dish with rice and chicken.  It will be Bento-ized, too!


----------



## spork

That looks mighty tasty, PF!

Kathleen, another very traditional _taki gohan_ is green peas cooked with the rice.  They're first blanched and then dumped into the rice.  Usually with just water and a dash of sake and salt, cook.  It looks great, but tastes only so-so to me.

A Mr. Bento from last week:
a) 2 squares of corn bread, easy pre-mix because I don't have good baking skills, they thaw out of the freezer in like 5 minutes; b) a spicy red New Mexico adovada with cubed swordfish, abalone mushroom, carrot and onion; c) Chinese gara soup, a light consomme of chicken plus pork, from a jar of granulate, with some slices of white chicken, surprisingly sweet ginger, and nappa cabbage; d) clementines and lime flavored Tostito chips.

The adovada stew was a less than successful experiment with a seafood I rarely eat.  My Mr. Bento is where most of my week's kitchen failures end up.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

spork said:


> That looks mighty tasty, PF!
> 
> Kathleen, another very traditional _taki gohan_ is green peas cooked with the rice. They're first blanched and then dumped into the rice. Usually with just water and a dash of sake and salt, cook. It looks great, but tastes only so-so to me.
> 
> A Mr. Bento from last week:
> a) 2 squares of corn bread, easy pre-mix because I don't have good baking skills, they thaw out of the freezer in like 5 minutes; b) a spicy red New Mexico adovada with cubed swordfish, abalone mushroom, carrot and onion; c) Chinese gara soup, a light consomme of chicken plus pork, from a jar of granulate, with some slices of white chicken, surprisingly sweet ginger, and nappa cabbage; d) clementines and lime flavored Tostito chips.
> 
> The adovada stew was a less than successful experiment with a seafood I rarely eat. My Mr. Bento is where most of my week's kitchen failures end up.


 
Sounds good, why was the adovada a failure?  Just didn't care for the flavors?

I'm toying with making a red pepper dish of some sort, I have 6 of them in the freezer that I need to use.  I still have some campari tomatoes to use up, too!  Two huge packages of chicken drumsticks that were on a reduced price yesterday.  

I'll be busy cooking today it looks like.


----------



## spork

I don't know, seafood is challenging with really strong spice.  Maybe I just had high hopes with the swordfish and was just a bit disappointed.

The other day, at a WalMart no less, I saw a pack of miniature red and yellow peppers.  I'd never seen them before at other grocers!  They would make great bento.

Don't forget old school cellophane.  If you make a salad for your lunch box, you can wrap cut tomatoes in them until ready to eat.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

spork said:


> I don't know, seafood is challenging with really strong spice. Maybe I just had high hopes with the swordfish and was just a bit disappointed.
> 
> The other day, at a WalMart no less, I saw a pack of miniature red and yellow peppers. I'd never seen them before at other grocers! They would make great bento.
> 
> Don't forget old school cellophane. If you make a salad for your lunch box, you can wrap cut tomatoes in them until ready to eat.


 

Kathleen mentioned stuffed mini peppers!  I've seen them in The Good Food Store and have eaten them, they are perfect for tossing in a lunch whole. 

I know about fish being overpowered by flavors.  Had you tried swordfish on it's own before using in the adovado?  I've never had it, so I know nothing of it's flavor profile.

I'm going to run to the store for some fresh basil, I have some mozz.  A caprese salad sounds good.


----------



## spork

Swordfish is surprisingly very "fishy" in finished smell and taste.  So some people trim its skin, plus its thick layer of fat underneath where a lot of contaminants like mercury is trapped.  FDA recommends limiting its consumption.  I left it on.  Its white flesh is dense, won't flake; I still think it would hold up to something like your chili verde recipe.  One of my signature ways to prepare it is:  buy a loin cut with well defined concentric fat, trim to exact circle, slice thin almost like a carpaccio, season and pan sear in medium heat olive oil, about ten seconds on one side and two seconds on the other, the objective is to create a round white disk with concentric light brown circles exactly like the growth rings of a tree trunk.  I use it in various ways; I think it would work well with a caprese.


----------



## CWS4322

I have a cookbook 1984 from the "1000 cookbooks" I picked up at an auction--it is The Chagning Seasions Macrobiotic Cookbook. Many of the dishes/items that have been posted on this forum are similar to the recipes in that book. Are you folks who are doing this follwing the marcobiotic diet? I've tried some of the recipes--ingredients are hard for me to get where I live, but the techniques are similar to the techniques my mother practiced (the "I hate to cook" mother took an asian cooking course at one point). Is this what Bento box cooking is all about?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Actually, Bento is just a Japanese Lunch Box. I am using it, because of watching portion sizes and a fascination with Japanese cooking/recipes.

I've never done Macrobiotic cooking...if I did...it was an accident!


----------



## spork

Cdubs!
It works well for any diet, or non-diet.
For me, the point of bento lunch boxes is to bring HOME to your midday.


----------



## Kathleen

I found tiny potatoes at TJ's!  They are like dime-sized!  I plan to have some of them tomorrow in my Bento with a few mini-stuffed peppers!  Some pear sauce (or chocolate pudding) and some carrots to round everything out.  

For the potatoes, I will toss them with a bit of oil, parsley, vinegar, salt and pepper and eat them chilled after cooking them until done....maybe lemon instead of vinegar.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Kathleen said:


> I found tiny potatoes at TJ's! They are like dime-sized! I plan to have some of them tomorrow in my Bento with a few mini-stuffed peppers! Some pear sauce (or chocolate pudding) and some carrots to round everything out.
> 
> For the potatoes, I will toss them with a bit of oil, parsley, vinegar, salt and pepper and eat them chilled after cooking them until done....maybe lemon instead of vinegar.


 
Fun! a Bento of Mini food!


----------



## FrankZ

The label actually calls them "Teeny Tiny Potatoes" if you can imagine that.  Who would be so gullible as to buy.. oh wait.. never mind.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

FrankZ said:


> The label actually calls them "Teeny Tiny Potatoes" if you can imagine that. Who would be so gullible as to buy.. oh wait.. never mind.


 
Someone with Hello Kitty zipper bags.


----------



## Kathleen

So...my bento tomorrow is tiny stuffed peppers with teeny-tiny potatoes, a small blood orange, some freeze-dried string beans in a hello kitty zipper bag and some pb stuffed pretzels with a probiotic drink for dessert.  MMMM


----------



## PrincessFiona60

No pictures of the mini stuffed peppers and teeny-tiny potatoes?


----------



## Kathleen

I'm sorry to say, but no.  I've worn myself out today.  After going to two garden stores, Walmart, and then to Trader Joe's, I filled a construction-sized trash bag while trimming rose bushes - that were definitely opposed to their being trimmed.  Then I weeded a bit around the herb garden and fussed with strawberry plants.  Now I'm pouting because I'm too tired to make yogurt.  All I can say is that I hope I have clean clothing for work tomorrow.  

I used very colorful red, orange, and yellow sweet mini-peppers so they are cute and pretty.  The potatoes are itsy-bitsy and looked great with them.    The hello kitty bag just made it perfect.  

I cannot believe it is already after nine.  I detest daylight saving time.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Kathleen said:


> I'm sorry to say, but no. I've worn myself out today. After going to two garden stores, Walmart, and then to Trader Joe's, I filled a construction-sized trash bag while trimming rose bushes - that were definitely opposed to their being trimmed. Then I weeded a bit around the herb garden and fussed with strawberry plants. Now I'm pouting because I'm too tired to make yogurt. All I can say is that I hope I have clean clothing for work tomorrow.
> 
> I used very colorful red, orange, and yellow sweet mini-peppers so they are cute and pretty. The potatoes are itsy-bitsy and looked great with them.  The hello kitty bag just made it perfect.
> 
> I cannot believe it is already after nine. I detest daylight saving time.


 
Good Grief!  What?  You think you are a teenager?  Get some rest!  It's just after 7 here and I feel like it's much later.  I need some sleep...I have rehab and weights tomorrow, and my nutrition class...I should probably do laundry, too!


----------



## spork

I noticed them freeze-dried string beans at the market for the first time just two week ago!  It didn't take much convincing my produce grocer to open a pack and pass 'em around to everyone shopping that morning.  Very tasty snack with great green bean flavor, but I highly suspect mine was extruded to form and possibly fried.  I gave my produce gal a no-thanks and hug nonetheless cuz she's a cutie who puts up with my weekly requests to halve a cabbage head.


----------



## spork

*tsukemono*

If you visit any supermarket in Japan, an entire aisle will be devoted to self-serve ten gallon bucket bins containing a variety of _tsukemono_ – “add/season thing.”  Your local Asian market might sell them refrigerated in 1-cup containers.  Umeboshi, pickled sour plums, is one kind of tsukemono, and typical in that many preparations are simple pickled vegetables.  A family table spread will usually have a selection of three tsukemono in small plates for whoever wants to add a taste tidbit to their meal.  A Japanese kitchen will have a rice cooker, and if there’s any other “appliance” that I’d bet all kitchens have, it’s this:








It’s a corkscrew pickle press.  You certainly don’t need it.  Dead weight works.  For some vegetables with high water content, no weight at all will work, too.  But the press helps speed up osmosis for a finished pickle.  Proteins and cooked foods are also made into tsukemono.  Even though I have a cookbook solely for tsukemono, I confess I don’t have a strong repertoire of recipes.  Salt, vinegar, and miso paste are some of the common pickling agents.  A local Asian market might also sell small packages of pickling salt/powder.

Here’s one, possibly the most common homemade tsukemono:  

napa cabbage
salt
dried red chili flakes
dried kombu seaweed
1.  mix and refrigerate
2.  should be good to go in 3 or 4 days
3.  drain extruded liquid, rinse if you prefer, refrigerate

I prefer chopping the cabbage to large bite size.  For salt, a place to start is about 1/2 cup to a whole head.  Just a pinch of chili to taste.  Not a lot of kombu, maybe a 4-inch long strip for a whole head.  You can discard the kombu, or cut it into thin julienne if it has reconstituted well.

Tsukemono adds variety to a bento box.  I'll post a few more, but you should feel free to improvise.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

That sounds really good!  thanks, Spork.  Basically, anything you can pickle?

I was going to pick up umeboshi this time around but they didn't have it and had ordered paste to replace it.  Made me shy away again, I heard that it is very salty!  And since I am supposed to be low-sodium these days...


----------



## spork

Princess, I knew about your sodium requirements; I posted what's probably the most common tsukemono.  I also soak napa cabbage, cucumber, and wakame seaweed in rice vinegar plus mirin sweet rice wine.

Vegetables:  napa cabbage, daikon radish, cucumber, eggplant, carrots, and others.  Dark greens, like spinach, are usually cooked first.  Protein tsukemono is less common, but include cooked squid and marinated dried sardines.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

spork said:


> Princess, I knew about your sodium requirements; I posted what's probably the most common tsukemono. I also soak napa cabbage, cucumber, and wakame seaweed in rice vinegar plus mirin sweet rice wine.
> 
> Vegetables: napa cabbage, daikon radish, cucumber, eggplant, carrots, and others. Dark greens, like spinach, are usually cooked first. Protein tsukemono is less common, but include cooked squid and marinated dried sardines.


 

I did find low-sodium Soy sauce.  It's tough, I grew up on Soy Sauce!

I did read a recipe that uses the kombu after it's used for Dashi, kind of a sweet and sour.  I should try that!

I appreciate your assist!


----------



## Kathleen

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Good Grief!  What?  You think you are a teenager?  Get some rest!  It's just after 7 here and I feel like it's much later.  I need some sleep...I have rehab and weights tomorrow, and my nutrition class...I should probably do laundry, too!



No, I just make choices like one.    For example: Laundry.  I've needed to do laundry for weeks.  



spork said:


> I noticed them freeze-dried string beans at the market for the first time just two week ago!  It didn't take much convincing my produce grocer to open a pack and pass 'em around to everyone shopping that morning.  Very tasty snack with great green bean flavor, but I highly suspect mine was extruded to form and possibly fried.  I gave my produce gal a no-thanks and hug nonetheless cuz she's a cutie who puts up with my weekly requests to halve a cabbage head.



I think the string beans at TJ's are fried and they have sea salt on them.  I do believe they are whole string beans though.  So yummy!



PrincessFiona60 said:


> I did find low-sodium Soy sauce.  It's tough, I grew up on Soy Sauce!
> 
> I did read a recipe that uses the kombu after it's used for Dashi, kind of a sweet and sour.  I should try that!
> 
> I appreciate your assist!



I love Kikkoman low-salt soy sauce and use it all of the time.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Kathleen said:


> No, I just make choices like one.  For example: Laundry. I've needed to do laundry for weeks.
> 
> I love Kikkoman low-salt soy sauce and use it all of the time.


 
I run out of scrubs if I don't do laundry every 2 weeks.  Actually, if I wore all my holiday scrubs i might be able to make it a month.

I have San-J Reduced Sodium Tamari, 700 mg in a tablespoon and Kikkoman Reduced Sodium, 575 mg in a tablespoon.  Besides the gallons of Shoyu, Kikkoman, Tamari, Korean Soy Sauce, etc. I have stashed in the pantry.


----------



## spork

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I run out of scrubs if I don't do laundry every 2 weeks.  Actually, if I wore all my holiday scrubs i might be able to make it a month.
> 
> I have San-J Reduced Sodium Tamari, 700 mg in a tablespoon and Kikkoman Reduced Sodium, 575 mg in a tablespoon.  Besides the gallons of Shoyu, Kikkoman, Tamari, Korean Soy Sauce, etc. I have stashed in the pantry.


I'm thinking... oversized scrubs would make a great kitchen apron!  I dare think I might be brilliant and must somehow scheme The Princess and her scary Ogre from realizing that my new business empire was usurped from their idea. 

A quick note about tsukenomo...
It's a bite or two to add/season your meal.  At a restaurant, they might be served on a separate 3-inch diameter plate.  In a bento box, they're ideal for miniature cupcake containers.  Think of it as something smaller than a side dish.  Like a forkful of thinly sliced raw onion and tomato marinated in a pinch of sugar, salt and vinegar for thirty minutes to be eaten halfway through a plate of marinara pasta as a cleansing and complementary addition/seasoning to the plate.  My frig, at any given time, has a half dozen small tupperware containers of various tsukemono, including this, to add to a dinner/lunch spread or easily spike my Mr. Bento.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

spork said:


> I'm thinking... oversized scrubs would make a great kitchen apron! I dare think I might be brilliant and must somehow scheme The Princess and her scary Ogre from realizing that my new business empire was usurped from their idea.
> 
> A quick note about tsukenomo...
> It's a bite or two to add/season your meal. At a restaurant, they might be served on a separate 3-inch diameter plate. In a bento box, they're ideal for miniature cupcake containers. Think of it as something smaller than a side dish. Like a forkful of thinly sliced raw onion and tomato marinated in a pinch of sugar, salt and vinegar for thirty minutes to be eaten halfway through a plate of marinara pasta as a cleansing and complementary addition/seasoning to the plate. My frig, at any given time, has a half dozen small tupperware containers of various tsukemono, including this, to add to a dinner/lunch spread or easily spike my Mr. Bento.


 

Oh, like pickled ginger with Sushi!  Got it.  Not alot, just a bite!  And I have the mini cupcake holders.

I have a bunch of "oversize" scrubs now...they make good PJ's and paint outfits, too!


----------



## spork

I've worn clean scrubs as PJ's (I'm surprised that DC doesn't have a sign-off smilie in night-cap snoring zzz's).

You can pickle press in the frig with 2 stacking tupperware plus 1 heavy can of beans.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

spork said:


> _I've worn clean scrubs as PJ's (I'm surprised that DC doesn't have a sign-off smilie in night-cap snoring zzz's)._
> 
> You can pickle press in the frig with 2 stacking tupperware plus 1 heavy can of beans.


 
I've worn my scrubs as PJ's on accident...on the couch.


----------



## Kathleen

I forgot to pack a lunch yesterday.  My Bento-fans at work seemed sad but not as sad as I was when lunch time approached.


----------



## spork

I think it's good not to pack a lunch every day, it makes them all that much more satisfying when you do.

This is a sampler plate of some tsukemono in my frig today.









 
1. pickle of random veggies
2. cooked green beans in sweet sesame paste
3. eggplant in mustard miso
4. homemade umeboshi from a friend in Japan
5. kimchee of napa cabbage
6. wakame nori seaweed paste
 
Nothing fancy, all pretty much standard fare. I make them in small batches to last maybe five days. A repertoire of maybe a dozen recipes, one made every other day keeps the rotation and frig stocked with a varied selection to complement any given meal.  I also experiment, but am not very good with improvised tsukemono.  A spoonful of whichever one I fancy will go into my lunch box as well as my dinner plate.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

spork said:


> I think it's good not to pack a lunch every day, it makes them all that much more satisfying when you do.
> 
> This is a sampler plate of some tsukemono in my frig today.
> 
> 1. pickle of random veggies
> 2. cooked green beans in sweet sesame paste
> 3. eggplant in mustard miso
> 4. homemade umeboshi from a friend in Japan
> 5. kimchee of napa cabbage
> 6. wakame nori seaweed paste
> 
> Nothing fancy, all pretty much standard fare. I make them in small batches to last maybe five days. A repertoire of maybe a dozen recipes, one made every other day keeps the rotation and frig stocked with a varied selection to complement any given meal. I also experiment, but am not very good with improvised tsukemono. A spoonful of whichever one I fancy will go into my lunch box as well as my dinner plate.


 
Beautiful!  Now I'm having all kinds of ideas.  Love the eggplant!  And the plate is gorgeous!

Green bean pickles...


----------



## spork

Eggplant doesn't need much salt to leech out its liquid.  Mine is usually raw, sliced, skin-on, salted and massaged until it looks like a tired apple.  The one in the pic was an experiment that turned out even better than the traditional.

Poke a few holes into a Japanese or Chinese eggplant.  Wrap in cellophane and microwave for 1 minute.  Peel. Chop. Season.  Toss in 1:3 ratio of hot mustard to white miso.  Add horseradish or mirin if needed.  Good to go, 30 minutes is even better.  At a market, you might find this in refrigerated cup-size containers of miniature whole eggplants.


----------



## Damien

Damn you guys again! You're draining my bank account.. lol. Just purchased a Japanese pickle press and a recipe book.. 

-Damien


----------



## PrincessFiona60

spork said:


> Eggplant doesn't need much salt to leech out its liquid. Mine is usually raw, sliced, skin-on, salted and massaged until it looks like a tired apple. The one in the pic was an experiment that turned out even better than the traditional.
> 
> Poke a few holes into a Japanese or Chinese eggplant. Wrap in cellophane and microwave for 1 minute. Peel. Chop. Season. Toss in 1:3 ratio of hot mustard to white miso. Add horseradish or mirin if needed. Good to go, 30 minutes is even better. At a market, you might find this in refrigerated cup-size containers of miniature whole eggplants.


 
Eggplant - on the Chopin Liszt!

Another use for horseradish doesn't hurt!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Damien said:


> Damn you guys again! You're draining my bank account.. lol. Just purchased a Japanese pickle press and a recipe book..
> 
> -Damien


 
Glad to be of service, do you need more ideas on how to spend money?  I've got lots of them!


----------



## Damien

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Glad to be of service, do you need more ideas on how to spend money?  I've got lots of them!


There are a few things I have to pick up for the baozi cooking day I posted about... Speaking of which, Baozi may be good handy meals for Bento lunch as well. they microwave well on a plate covered in saran wrap. 

-Damien


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Damien said:


> There are a few things I have to pick up for the baozi cooking day I posted about... Speaking of which, Baozi may be good handy meals for Bento lunch as well. they microwave well on a plate covered in saran wrap.
> 
> -Damien


 
I have a nice steamer insert now...I would like to learn to make the buns.


----------



## Kathleen

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I have a nice steamer insert now...I would like to learn to make the buns.




You must post recipes when you do!!!  I've never made them where they are good.


----------



## Damien

got my steamer insert the other day.. made the buns but forgot to let them rise after stuffing them.. they were sadly flat..oh yeah.. What happened to this thread? so quiet.. *crickets*

-Damien


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Damien said:


> got my steamer insert the other day.. made the buns but forgot to let them rise after stuffing them.. they were sadly flat..oh yeah.. What happened to this thread? so quiet.. *crickets*
> 
> -Damien


 
I am just now being able to spend any time in the kitchen because of health problems.  Yesterday, I was able to do my Convenieince store challenge and today I am wiped out again.  I need to get my strength back...again.  

However, I wasn't so sick I couldn't order a couple more Bento Boxes.


----------



## Saphellae

LOL
Did I see a Deathstar Cookie Jar in someones picture???


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Saphellae said:


> LOL
> Did I see a Deathstar Cookie Jar in someones picture???


 
Yes, and it's a seat for Cthulu...Star Trek is represented, too...


----------



## Kathleen

I have a fever and sniffles.  It's ruining all of my plans and cooking.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Kathleen said:


> I have a fever and sniffles. It's ruining all of my plans and cooking.


 
I'm sorry!  I hope you feel better soon. You need to print yourself out a fun calendar http://www.sanrio.com/downloads/calendars/2011_04_calendar.pdf


----------



## PrincessFiona60

More Bento Boxes,  I ordered from a site donating 5% of their March profits to Relief in Japan.


----------



## spork

This time of year is always crazy busy for me.  Tough to stay caught up with everything.

How fun, *Fi*, and for a good cause!

*Damien*, I have to postpone my project to learn how to make steam buns.  For filling, you're using the same mixture that goes into your gyoza dumplings, right?  I also have an unused can of sweet red bean in my cupboard, so I'll eventually get around to it and post pics.

*Kath*, you have a lot on your plate, don't push to hard.  You mentioned quail eggs in an earlier post.  Although they are available at several local asian markets, I don't buy them often.  I wish there was greater general demand for it, and quail.  Then, I would feel more confident that what's on the refrigerated shelf is as fresh as can be.  If you order chilled buckwheat noodles at a Japanese restaurant, you'll be asked whether you want a quail egg, for cracking open and mixed raw into your dipping sauce.

Here's a simple tsukemono of quail egg that's fun for bento.
1. hard boil (maybe five minutes) and peel
2. refrigerate at least an hour in marinade
3. miso paste, and sweet mirin, maybe 6:1 ratio
Little savory-sweet candy poppers!


----------



## Damien

Spork, That's correct, I used gyoza filling. Due to the large amount of fat in the sausage though, I may reconsider next time for something like Char-Siu filling or chicken and leek blend. The pork did cook through completely when I steamed it for 14 minutes, but as I hadn't let it rise after stuffing, they were quite flat and not very fluffy.. 

As for sweet red bean paste, I no longer have a taste for it. One night running around drinking chu-hi's around yokosuka, I picked up a bag of around 5 or 6 yeast buns filled with what looked like a red jelly donut-like filling (on the picture on the front of the packaging).. Imagine my surprise biting into a yeast bun and finding a sweet red paste instead of a jelly donut-jelly.. Well.. being the broke sailor I was, I wasn't about to let that go to waste.. Now I cannot stand the taste of Azuki bean paste... 

-Damien


----------



## spork

Me neither, Damien!  That tiny can of Azuki has been in my cupboard for at least two years.  It's an eyesore.  I need to use it, or toss it, cuz I can't wait until Chik-Fil-A has its annual Thanksgiving drive - bring a can of food for a free sandwich.

Actually, you've given me an idea...
What about spicy Mexican re-fried beans instead?


----------



## Damien

MMmmm.. Chick-Fil-A.. 

Taco buns maybe? Some refried beans, (Pre cooked and seasoned) ground beef and maybe some onion and cheese? How about green chile chicken enchilada buns.. (Green chile, ground (or shredded) chicken and cheese.. Go easy though.. the buns I made only held around 2 tablespoons of filling..

-Damien


----------



## PrincessFiona60

spork said:


> Me neither, Damien! That tiny can of Azuki has been in my cupboard for at least two years. It's an eyesore. I need to use it, or toss it, cuz I can't wait until Chik-Fil-A has its annual Thanksgiving drive - bring a can of food for a free sandwich.
> 
> Actually, you've given me an idea...
> What about spicy Mexican re-fried beans instead?


 


Damien said:


> MMmmm.. Chick-Fil-A..
> 
> Taco buns maybe? Some refried beans, (Pre cooked and seasoned) ground beef and maybe some onion and cheese? How about green chile chicken enchilada buns.. (Green chile, ground (or shredded) chicken and cheese.. Go easy though.. the buns I made only held around 2 tablespoons of filling..
> 
> -Damien


 

That sounds wonderful!  Mexican Buns.  I could go nuts with those variations.

So...forego trying to nab some red bean paste?  I'm already not crazy about a sweet bean flavor...but I would not be completely averse to trying it.  Maybe I should just ask for it next time I go out to dinner at Hu Hots.


----------



## spork

The sweet red bean paste is very common in a variety of confections.  They're nutritious and healthy.  Simply cooked in sugar until it becomes a syrup and the beans are al dente or just softened enough to start breaking apart.  Kids'll eat it by the spoonful.  Adults might warm up a bowlful to eat with a spoon.  In addition to bao, it might be the center filling of a soft and chewy _mochi_ ball made of fine rice flour.  Or, it might be sandwiched between two small disks of basically pancakes of various shapes and textures, sometimes made fresh and hot by a street cart or carnival stall.  Sometimes, it's thinned with wine into a hot or cold desert soup.

If your restaurant lists it in their dessert section, I'd give it a try, PF.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

spork said:


> The sweet red bean paste is very common in a variety of confections. They're nutritious and healthy. Simply cooked in sugar until it becomes a syrup and the beans are al dente or just softened enough to start breaking apart. Kids'll eat it by the spoonful. Adults might warm up a bowlful to eat with a spoon. In addition to bao, it might be the center filling of a soft and chewy _mochi_ ball made of fine rice flour. Or, it might be sandwiched between two small disks of basically pancakes of various shapes and textures, sometimes made fresh and hot by a street cart or carnival stall. Sometimes, it's thinned with wine into a hot or cold desert soup.
> 
> If your restaurant lists it in their dessert section, I'd give it a try, PF.


 
Domo arigato Spork-san.

Maybe if I learn to ask politely they will make it special for me.  I'm working on getting a basic vocabulary right now.  But, I still have to look words up to complete a sentence.


----------



## Damien

What specifically would you like to say?

-Damien


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Damien said:


> What specifically would you like to say?
> 
> -Damien


 
Complete conversation.  I'm learning and it's fun!


----------



## Damien

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Complete conversation.  I'm learning and it's fun!


Oreno nihongoha ippai wasureta..  (I've forgotten a lot of my Japanese)

Nihongo no benkyoha Tanoshii deshita.. Samishii desu (learning Japanese was fun.. I miss it)

Ganbarre Fifi-chan! (Good luck Fifi-chan!)

-Damien


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Damien said:


> Oreno nihongoha ippai wasureta..  (I've forgotten a lot of my Japanese)
> 
> Nihongo no benkyoha Tanoshii deshita.. Samishii desu (learning Japanese was fun.. I miss it)
> 
> Ganbarre Fifi-chan! (Good luck Fifi-chan!)
> 
> -Damien


 
Wow, I'm learning, I actually understood some of the words.  Give me until the weekend, I'm off to bed since I have Rehab in the morning and work.  No time to play tonight!


----------



## Kathleen

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Wow, I'm learning, I actually understood some of the words.  Give me until the weekend, I'm off to bed since I have Rehab in the morning and work.  No time to play tonight!



FiFi-chan is cute!

We miss you when you cannot play, you know!


----------



## Damien

Kathleen said:


> FiFi-chan is cute!
> 
> We miss you when you cannot play, you know!


Un.. Sou desu!

-Damien


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Damien said:


> Un.. Sou desu!
> 
> -Damien


 
Gomen'nasai, shumatsu asobimawaru.

Fifi


----------



## spork

FiFi-chan!  It's not an easy language, so best way to learn is to have fun with it.  You may already know these pronunciation basics, but they're worth repeating because they're all you need...

The vowels a - i - u - e - o are always short, never long.
So, always "okay" never "lose."  

Consonants are always hard.
So, always "Lady Gaga," never "vegetable."

Every word has no syllabic stress.
Unlike trochaic germanic launguages with explosive stress of the first syllable, or romance languages that are iambic, all the syllables of Japanese words get equal stress.  Emphasis comes from emotional expression.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Arigato Spork-san.

I'm wanting to learn so I can read one of the cookbooks I bought.  Would also like to make sure I'm using proper grammar.  I don't know if I've mentioned it before, but my GodMother was Japanese and I wish I had taken an interest when I was young.


----------



## spork

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Arigato Spork-san.
> 
> I'm wanting to learn so I can read one of the cookbooks I bought.  Would also like to make sure I'm using proper grammar.  I don't know if I've mentioned it before, but my GodMother was Japanese and I wish I had taken an interest when I was young.


No doubt your GodMother is smiling from above.  Or, maybe rolling her eyes at your pronunciation.    Here's another helpful tip, FiFi: don't sweat the grammar too much.  Japanese is quite forgiving about it.  For example,

O-genki desu ka.  =  health is (question)  =  how are you?
Genki desu = health is (I implied)  =  fine, thank you.

If you address the Emperor, forrmal grammar is called for.
O-genki de gozaimasu deshou ka.

Everyday friends want to hear sloppy, less formal grammar.
Genki ka.
Genki da.

What we might consider a grammatically incomplete thought is very common in Japanese, in both spoken and written form.  Have fun!


----------



## spork

My dumplings box lunch.












1. osuimono soup, with tofu, wakame and funn
2. rice with grain mix and dollop of katsuo/umeboshi
3. potsticker gyoza and traditional spinach ohitashi
4. tangerines and chili bits arare

_Osuimono_, likely on a restaurant menu, is a clear dashi soup, with just a splash of light soy sauce and mirin, maybe a tiny curl of lemon peel.  _Ohitashi_, also on the menu as a salad, is a simple tsukemono of steamed spinach rolled into a log and squeezed of liquid.  I cut into servings and freeze.  Sprinkle with katsuo dried bonito flakes and soy sauce.  Dipping sauce for the gyoza is in a little disposable squeeze bottle, made for bento lunch boxes.


----------



## Saphellae

I had a bento for lunch today from the grocery store (bleh) but it sparked some creativity.. so I made my own fresh spring rolls in rice wraps, with black tiger shrimp, lettuce, cucumber, sushi ginger, and lots of avocado... dipping it in a sauce of hoisin, low sodium soy and peanuts.
Yum!


----------



## spork

I love summer rolls.  They're sorta like a salad as finger food.  And the translucence of the rice paper wrap always makes them look quite elegant.  I'll have to think about how to use rice paper more in my lunch boxes...

Coincidentally, today's Sunday newspaper insert had a recipe for chicken summer rolls, with a dipping sauce not unlike yours, Saph.  Half cup hoisin, two tablespoons peanut butter, and one tablespoon sesame oil.  It also had a traditional nam sauce recipe, but many people understandably will not tolerate fish sauce in their kitchen.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

spork said:


> I love summer rolls. They're sorta like a salad as finger food. And the translucence of the rice paper wrap always makes them look quite elegant. I'll have to think about how to use rice paper more in my lunch boxes...
> 
> Coincidentally, today's Sunday newspaper insert had a recipe for chicken summer rolls, with a dipping sauce not unlike yours, Saph. Half cup hoisin, two tablespoons peanut butter, and one tablespoon sesame oil. It also had a traditional nam sauce recipe, but many people understandably will not tolerate fish sauce in their kitchen.


 
No kidding!  I bought some to work with, opened it and was quite struck by the powerful smell.  By 4 in the morning , the smell was so overpowering it woke me up, I went out in the kitchen and put it outside the back door.  I threw away the whole bottle.  The flavor was really good, but I could not handle that smell.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

spork said:


> My dumplings box lunch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. osuimono soup, with tofu, wakame and funn
> 2. rice with grain mix and dollop of katsuo/umeboshi
> 3. potsticker gyoza and traditional spinach ohitashi
> 4. tangerines and chili bits arare
> 
> _Osuimono_, likely on a restaurant menu, is a clear dashi soup, with just a splash of light soy sauce and mirin, maybe a tiny curl of lemon peel. _Ohitashi_, also on the menu as a salad, is a simple tsukemono of steamed spinach rolled into a log and squeezed of liquid. I cut into servings and freeze. Sprinkle with katsuo dried bonito flakes and soy sauce. Dipping sauce for the gyoza is in a little disposable squeeze bottle, made for bento lunch boxes.


 

That looks fantastic!

Would I use umeboshi paste the same way as a plum?  The store that carried the plums changed to paste.


----------



## Saphellae

Spork - I love your itty bitty soy sauce bottle.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Saphellae said:


> Spork - I love your itty bitty soy sauce bottle.


 
They come in bags of 12, I think they are expected to be disposable, but they are easy to clean. I love the little pigs.


----------



## spork

Yup, the bottle is shaped like a pig.  I magic-marked their caps with two snorting nostrils.  And yes, I too reuse them, washing them by sucking and squirting soapy water several times.  Another common shape is a fish.

My umeboshi paste, same as something in a tube, is just a plum with its seed removed.  I chop it up together with a handful of katsuo flakes to a paste consistency.  It's the most common, and my favorite, onigiri rice ball filling.


----------



## Damien

Spork, that last bento looks great and reminded me I have many gyoza still in my freezer.. Sounds like lunch, baby! Also, I think PF has a new nickname.. Speaking of which, feeling any better, fifi-chan?


----------



## Damien

PrincessFiona60 said:


> No kidding!  I bought some to work with, opened it and was quite struck by the powerful smell.  By 4 in the morning , the smell was so overpowering it woke me up, I went out in the kitchen and put it outside the back door.  I threw away the whole bottle.  The flavor was really good, but I could not handle that smell.


What brand did you have, fifichan? The fish sauce I have doesn't hardly smell and I've got both a sensitive nose and my girlfriend who has a sensitive taste.. Neither of us have found the sauce I use offensive.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

spork said:


> Yup, the bottle is shaped like a pig. I magic-marked their caps with two snorting nostrils. And yes, I too reuse them, washing them by sucking and squirting soapy water several times. Another common shape is a fish.
> 
> My umeboshi paste, same as something in a tube, is just a plum with its seed removed. I chop it up together with a handful of katsuo flakes to a paste consistency. It's the most common, and my favorite, onigiri rice ball filling.


 
Thanks, Spork...then I will get it!  I just wasn't sure, had decided to buy the plums and then they switched on me.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Damien said:


> Spork, that last bento looks great and reminded me I have many gyoza still in my freezer.. Sounds like lunch, baby! Also, I think PF has a new nickname.. Speaking of which, feeling any better, fifi-chan?


 


Damien said:


> What brand did you have, fifichan? The fish sauce I have doesn't hardly smell and I've got both a sensitive nose and my girlfriend who has a sensitive taste.. Neither of us have found the sauce I use offensive.


 
I'm feeling much better, after a switch in blood pressure medications, thank you for asking.

It was a brand from Asia, I can't remember which.  I'm just glad it was inexpensive.  I could handle the flavor, but not the smell.  What brand do you buy?


----------



## Damien

Phu Quoc Flying lion brand fish sauce. It's a vietnamese sauce.

Here is a link to a picture of it. 
"Flying Lion" Vietnamese-Style Fish Sauce: Amazon.com: Grocery & Gourmet Food

-Damien


----------



## spork

Compared to most normal people, I'm fishy.  
That is, I've yet to meet a fish I didn't like to catch or eat.

Though I like fish sauce, even _I_ won't put up with it in my kitchen.  My last 3oz bottle was a Japanese brand.  About six _drops(!) _of the liquid in a wok stunk the house for two days despite opening all the windows.  I had to toss it, too, like a cheap spray of Au de Phu Quoc.

I will look for Flying Lion on the next visit to one of my local Asian markets, and give it another chance, but I'm skeptical...


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I'm thinking _maybe_ an Americanized version of the fish sauce?  If a smell is waking me up...

I bought some gyoza (yes cheating) and am getting ready to make my Bento for tomorrow.  Hoisin with a little wasabi, sliced black plums, rice noodles, sauce and sauteed bok choy and a clementine for color.


----------



## Damien

Be warned though, I've never used it when cooking over heat. Mainly Thai beef salad is where it finds it's way into.. Here's the recipe..

Thai beef salad, Yum Nuea / ImportFood.com recipe

Only difference to the recipe being that I throw this together with a spring mix salad and instead of all the chiles, I just mix in some sriracha to taste.

-Damien


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Damien said:


> Be warned though, I've never used it when cooking over heat. Mainly Thai beef salad is where it finds it's way into.. Here's the recipe..
> 
> Thai beef salad, Yum Nuea / ImportFood.com recipe
> 
> Only difference to the recipe being that I throw this together with a spring mix salad and instead of all the chiles, I just mix in some sriracha to taste.
> 
> -Damien


 
That sounds really good...I tend to use spinach as salad greens.


----------



## Damien

Spinach would work well.. 

-Damien


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I shredded baby bok choy, julienned carrots and sliced green onions, steamed and stirred in some oyster sauce.  This is really good.  I got enough for two bentos and I put my gyozas on a bed of baby spinach and a couple of pickled radish roses.  Then I used an onigiri box for my dessert with sliced strawberries, honey and basil.


----------



## Damien

That sounds great, Fifi.. I'm doing a homemade french onion soup.

-Damien


----------



## spork

Yum!

When humans first discovered fire, they made french onion soup the next day.

Fifi, great ideas.  I snack on raw radishes all the time, so I will start carving them into jack-o-lanterns for my lunch boxes.  Nevermind your store bought dumplings, it's all good.  The other day, I was pleasantly surprised to see gyoza dumplings sold as bento box lunches at my local supermarket's sushi station.  I have no doubt that they did not make, or cook for that matter, from scratch.  I will get around to jotting down and posting my usual filling recipes, and ask Damien for his, but it really is all up to one's imagination.


----------



## Damien

My Gyoza filling is usually just an amalgamation of what I have handy...Usually a 50/50 of hot italian pork sausage and shredded cabbage with some soy sauce, sesame oil, garlic, ginger, green onions, a little sriracha, sugar and some mirin.

Busy day today.. ran to my butcher to pick up a 3 lb pork butt and off to wal-mart for some seasonings, sauce, buns, catering tins and gallon size plastic bags. Spring is here in New Mexico and I just bought a smoker. Dragging it with me to work to feed the crew pulled pork sandwiches tomorrow. Threw my own mix of stuff together for the rub and I'm excited to see how the bark turns out.  After I got the meat squared away, I started the 4 hour process of making the soup. Soup finished just after 6, right on time with the GF getting home. What a great day!

-Damien


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I managed to set myself on fire.  The heat of Wasabi is nothing compared to the heat of sriracha sauce.  I got maybe a whole micron of it in my mouth and thought I was dying.  Finally able to get a sip of half and half and put the fire out. I won't make the mistake of mixing up Thai Sweet Chili Sauce and Sriracha again!  My ears are still ringing.

Other than that, my lunch was fantastic!

I do want to make my own dumplings, thanks for the recipe idea, Damien.  And make some Bao.


----------



## Damien

Nice! Oddly, I can handle more sriracha than wasabi at a time.. I need to reattempt bao again.. Maybe this weekend..

-Damien


----------



## spork

That's pretty much my gyoza filling mix, too.
I usually ask my butcher to ground pork shoulder.
Ratio to cabbage is pretty close to 50-50 by weight.
Finely chopped green onion, finely grated ginger, to taste
_nira_, or Taiwan lettuce.  Or chives.  Again to taste.
Modest flavorings: salt, soy sauce, sake, sesame oil.
Knead and over-mix everything into a pasty glop.

A couple of important tips...

I blanch my cabbage, then chop finely.  And then, I squeeze or press as much water out of the cabbage as I can.  If the filling is too wet, the steam can expand during cooking and burst the dumpling apart.

No binding agent, so knead and mix well to a homogeneous paste.

Microwave a teaspoon of the mixture to taste test.

Don't overfill.  Maybe a heaping teaspoon.

The round wrappers at my local market are a bit thicker than I like.  Wrappers at Asian markets are usually sold frozen.  Dip a finger into a bowl of water to trace the outer edge of the wrapper to fold and seal the dumpling.  Standard rule of etiquette: you are not allowed to laugh at anyone's clumsily pleated homemade gyoza pieces.  It takes a little practice.

Everyone has their own favorite dipping sauce.  Mine is soy sauce, white vinegar, sesame oil and a shake of togarashi red pepper.  A lot of people also like soy sauce + ponzu citrus.

Freezes well.  Defrosts quickly.  I like to boil for wonton soup.  If I'm making them into potstickers, I toss them with a bit of fresh flour so that their bottom browns and crisps up with oil at high heat, before adding a liquid to steam and finish cooking them.


----------



## Damien

I love my food processor.. I shred everything in it, dump it all into a bowl and mix with pork and wet ingredients. 

You can also buy cheap dumpling presses.. I just got one and it cut my time by nearly 50%..

-Damien


----------



## spork

1. supremes of grapefruit from my neighbor's yard, a cough drop
2. opakapaka, poached in kombu & shiitake broth, bottle of soy+vinegar
3. short, white rice in 2 layers topped with different flavors of furikake
4. red miso soup, with spinach and onion

Hawaiian pink snapper, a very lean white fish, half poached/steamed in a pan lined with kombu in broth of dashi, sake, dried shiitake mushrooms, tofu, scallions and splash of light soy sauce.

It's been one month and one day since I last ate lunch.


----------



## Kathleen

That looks totally great, Spork!

Why did you add the cough drop?  What kind of cough drop?

I'm sick at home today.  Last week, I made a lunch out of macaroni and stewed tomatoes, cornbread, and quail eggs pickled in beet juice.  It was really good....and colorful.


----------



## spork

High Five for your pickled quail eggs, Kathleen, that is too much fun!  I've tried dyeing mine in black tea.  My menthol cough drop is part whimsy, part medicinal, but hard candies do dissolve well in the juice of lunchbox fruit and make for kid-friendly-healthy dessert.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

spork said:


> 1. supremes of grapefruit from my neighbor's yard, a cough drop
> 2. opakapaka, poached in kombu & shiitake broth, bottle of soy+vinegar
> 3. short, white rice in 2 layers topped with different flavors of furikake
> 4. red miso soup, with spinach and onion
> 
> Hawaiian pink snapper, a very lean white fish, half poached/steamed in a pan lined with kombu in broth of dashi, sake, dried shiitake mushrooms, tofu, scallions and splash of light soy sauce.
> 
> It's been one month and one day since I last ate lunch.



Looks wonderful, I'm wanting more fish...


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Kathleen said:


> I'm sick at home today.



So, did you want him to send you the cough drop?


----------



## Kathleen

What is everyone making these days???  I took advantage of some things coming in at the farmer's markets and in my garden to make a Vegetable/Cheese Frittata for dinner.  Leftover frittata will go to lunch tomorrow along with a bit of my chilled watercress soup and some blueberries.  

Here is the picture.  Please let me know what you are making!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Rice every day.  I've been mostly doing Salmon or Chicken, Steamed or blanched vegetables with ginger and citrus.  Fresh fruits.  I've been hanging out around the farmers market...

I did the rice with morel mushrooms, leeks and red peppers in the rice cooker.  It didn't cook well, I had to keep adding liquid.  Tasted good, but took me half the night to cook it in the cooker.  I'll stick with plain rice in my Zo.


----------



## LPBeier

Okay, now that I am going up to have lunch with Dad every day (though he may only be another month), I want a bento box.  I can also use it just to sit on the bench in our little green space outside our door and have lunch and play on my netbook when he comes home and is resting.  I know it isn't really "getting away", but it is for me.  I can take my phone with the intercom in case he needs me.

I saw some when I went into Vancouver for the musical last Saturday, but didn't really have time to look seriously at them.  So, I guess I will peruse this thread for links and suggestions!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

LPBeier said:


> Okay, now that I am going up to have lunch with Dad every day (though he may only be another month), I want a bento box.  I can also use it just to sit on the bench in our little green space outside our door and have lunch and play on my netbook when he comes home and is resting.  I know it isn't really "getting away", but it is for me.  I can take my phone with the intercom in case he needs me.
> 
> I saw some when I went into Vancouver for the musical last Saturday, but didn't really have time to look seriously at them.  So, I guess I will peruse this thread for links and suggestions!



Oh, that sounds like fun...


----------



## Barbara L

LPBeier said:


> Okay, now that I am going up to have lunch with Dad every day (though he may only be another month), I want a bento box.  I can also use it just to sit on the bench in our little green space outside our door and have lunch and play on my netbook when he comes home and is resting.  I know it isn't really "getting away", but it is for me.  I can take my phone with the intercom in case he needs me.
> 
> I saw some when I went into Vancouver for the musical last Saturday, but didn't really have time to look seriously at them.  So, I guess I will peruse this thread for links and suggestions!


What a nice way to "get away!" When you finish looking seriously at them and get one, post a picture!


----------



## kadesma

LPBeier said:


> Okay, now that I am going up to have lunch with Dad every day (though he may only be another month), I want a bento box.  I can also use it just to sit on the bench in our little green space outside our door and have lunch and play on my netbook when he comes home and is resting.  I know it isn't really "getting away", but it is for me.  I can take my phone with the intercom in case he needs me.
> 
> I saw some when I went into Vancouver for the musical last Saturday, but didn't really have time to look seriously at them.  So, I guess I will peruse this thread for links and suggestions!


Go get one sweetie. You more than deserve it. After all you've done and have to do this will be a special treat for you. So indulge and enjoy ma say's
ma


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Take your time and find one that is "you."  It could be, the perfect one will come to you when you least expect it.


----------



## LPBeier

Sort of like the puppy (or computer programmer) that follows you home?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

LPBeier said:


> Sort of like the puppy (or computer programmer) that follows you home?



Yeah, you feed them and they never leave...I got a baker that way...


----------



## Barbara L

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Yeah, you feed them and they never leave...I got a baker that way...


----------



## LPBeier

Okay, I did a lot of research on this. It sure isn't just picking out a pretty lunch box.  One blog called it "a lifestyle"!  But I think it really fits in to what I am trying to do and will be fun.  I am also thinking a bento (along with the types of food) would be good for DH's lunches so I will work on that.


----------



## spork

LP, it sounds corny, but it’s true:  your lunch box should speak to you.  They’re sort of designed as a “system.”  Best way to look at them is:  considering the type of lunches/dinners you like to cook every day, can you picture that table spread within the lunch box, does it match your style/system?  Some other considerations:

1.  Insulated?  Not necessarily, if your usual lunch venue has frig & microwave.
2.  Liquids, like soups, require a container with rubber/silicone seal lid.
3.  All containers should be designed with good sealing lids.  Box-in-box design is almost always a good choice.
4.  Arguably, Korea makes the best lunch box products.
5.  Be prepared for envious stares from other lunch people gagging on their soggy tuna fish sandwich.
6.  Create/plate treats to teach your puppy new tricks.


----------



## Kathleen

LPBeier said:


> Okay, now that I am going up to have lunch with Dad every day (though he may only be another month), I want a bento box.  I can also use it just to sit on the bench in our little green space outside our door and have lunch and play on my netbook when he comes home and is resting.  I know it isn't really "getting away", but it is for me.  I can take my phone with the intercom in case he needs me.
> 
> I saw some when I went into Vancouver for the musical last Saturday, but didn't really have time to look seriously at them.  So, I guess I will peruse this thread for links and suggestions!



YAY!  What I love best about using my Bento box is that it does not take much time to pack it, but I get like six-year-old excited about my lunch each day AND it is portion-controlled.  When I pack my lunch, I eat healthier, and I actually EAT LUNCH!  It's a treat for me just having my lunch in a colorful box.  People with whom I work even take notice, which is just funny to me.  Oddly to me, when I have my bento lunch, people will apologize for interrupting lunch.  When I pull my sandwich out of a plastic bag, no one even slows down when they come into my office.    



kadesma said:


> Go get one sweetie. You more than deserve it. After all you've done and have to do this will be a special treat for you. So indulge and enjoy ma say's
> ma



Exactly right!  Yanno, we still have more room in bento land.  



Barbara L said:


> What a nice way to "get away!" When you finish looking seriously at them and get one, post a picture!



We even have room for TWO plus in Bento-land!!!!  And she must post a picture!



PrincessFiona60 said:


> Take your time and find one that is "you."  It could be, the perfect one will come to you when you least expect it.



Finding just one is the real challenge.


----------



## Kathleen

spork said:


> LP, it sounds corny, but it’s true:  your lunch box should speak to you.  They’re sort of designed as a “system.”  Best way to look at them is:  considering the type of lunches/dinners you like to cook every day, can you picture that table spread within the lunch box, does it match your style/system?  Some other considerations:
> 
> 1.  Insulated?  Not necessarily, if your usual lunch venue has frig & microwave.
> 2.  Liquids, like soups, require a container with rubber/silicone seal lid.
> 3.  All containers should be designed with good sealing lids.  Box-in-box design is almost always a good choice.
> 4.  Arguably, Korea makes the best lunch box products.
> 5.  Be prepared for envious stares from other lunch people gagging on their soggy tuna fish sandwich.
> 6.  Create/plate treats to teach your puppy new tricks.



Come on, Spork.  If it is adorable and catches your heart, you know none of that matters!  I mean....I found a lunch box once with School House Rock on it.  I've carried it....well, I still carry it sometimes.


----------



## spork

I'm gonna get me a Rolling Stones decal for my Mr. Bento!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

spork said:


> I'm gonna get me a Rolling Stones decal for my Mr. Bento!



Oh, good idea!  I have lots of odd decals to use.


----------



## LPBeier

Thanks, everyone!  I didn't know there was so much to think about in buying a lunch box! 

I have to put this on my ever-growing project list!  And it is not just one anymore, Kathleen!  DH has said yes, he would go for one as well.  Of course with him there are other criteria such as larger size and insulation, but I have seen these can be taken care of as well.  

Spork, I think your Rolling Stones sticker will be just fine.... but you need to find a red box and paint it black first


----------



## Kathleen

Multiple decals are a great idea!  Spork, to get you started, I saw this picture!

The ice cream cone would be my addition to the Rolling Stones decal!


----------



## LPBeier

Now THAT I like!  Good one Kathleen!


----------



## Kathleen

Thanks, LB!  Any of the 31 flavors would work!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I'm going to put this one on my Mr. Bento:


----------



## Kathleen

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I'm going to put this one on my Mr. Bento:



That is the back of your car, isn't it?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

No, that's an image from a website, but I want to buy a couple.  The back of my car says, "Archie" and "Gone Walkabout."


----------



## Kathleen

Awesome, PF.

Tomorrow's bento will be stewed tomatoes and macaroni, blueberries, sauteed string beans, two hard-cooked eggs, and cornbread.

Mmmm.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Kathleen said:


> Awesome, PF.
> 
> Tomorrow's bento will be stewed tomatoes and macaroni, blueberries, sauteed string beans, two hard-cooked eggs, and cornbread.
> 
> Mmmm.



I have teriyaki Salmon burgers with wild rice blend and pickled tomatoes and spinach.

I found a Milky Way Caramel bar, I froze it and cut it in half for 2 desserts.


----------



## Kathleen

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I have teriyaki Salmon burgers with wild rice blend and pickled tomatoes and spinach.
> 
> I found a Milky Way Caramel bar, I froze it and cut it in half for 2 desserts.



Though I would rather have candy, I'll take a peach for a snack.

I do so love chocolate.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Kathleen said:


> Though I would rather have candy, I'll take a peach for a snack.
> 
> I do so love chocolate.



It's usually fruit...but I found these caramel bars...  One a week is about right!  I have to have one bad habit!


----------



## LPBeier

Kathleen said:


> Though I would rather have candy, I'll take a peach for a snack.
> 
> I do so love chocolate.


Take your peach and make a little bit of chocolate ganache.  Melt some chocolate chips in hot milk or cream until smooth.  If you keep it out of the refrigerator it will be a good consistency to dip your fruit in it!  Fairly healthy and tasty too!


----------



## spork

I’m packin’ peaches, too! 






Soup is potato & celery potage.  My dry chicken curry fried rice.  Peaches, a couple apricots, slice of smoked gouda, and vanilla greek yogurt.  Hint of lime tostitos chips with bottle of Sadie’s of New Mexico salsa.  Fruit punch gatorade from powder in my thermos.  My spork.  I always forget to pack a napkin, so I’m thinking of visiting a party supply store for some thematic napkins, maybe Star Wars or something else I’m less likely to forget.

Stone fruits are in season, but the peaches were from can in syrup and the apricots are dried (Everything fresh I picked at a nearby farm about a month ago, I’ve eaten.)  New Zealand’s winter harvest of apples finally arrived at my grocery last week.  Yay!  Now, if I could just figure out how to prevent slices of them from oxidizing in my lunch box...

Note to self:  pack stuff to trade PrincessFiona for caramel bar.


----------



## LPBeier

Well, my lunch is sadly not in a Bento Box....yet.  But I am starting to prepare.  I have a salad of spinach, fine shaved beef, sprouts, egg, mushrooms and avocado with a Thai dressing.  A Peruvian mandarin orange (very sweet and juicy), apple, Greek yoghurt (strawberry I think) and I will get some tea from the Dining Room at Dad's - they are so good there, always offering me something.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

spork said:


> I’m packin’ peaches, too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soup is potato & celery potage.  My dry chicken curry fried rice.  Peaches, a couple apricots, slice of smoked gouda, and vanilla greek yogurt.  Hint of lime tostitos chips with bottle of Sadie’s of New Mexico salsa.  Fruit punch gatorade from powder in my thermos.  My spork.  I always forget to pack a napkin, so I’m thinking of visiting a party supply store for some thematic napkins, maybe Star Wars or something else I’m less likely to forget.
> 
> Stone fruits are in season, but the peaches were from can in syrup and the apricots are dried (Everything fresh I picked at a nearby farm about a month ago, I’ve eaten.)  New Zealand’s winter harvest of apples finally arrived at my grocery last week.  Yay!  Now, if I could just figure out how to prevent slices of them from oxidizing in my lunch box...
> 
> Note to self:  pack stuff to trade PrincessFiona for caramel bar.



That looks wonderful!!!  As for the Caramel Bar...I better go buy another to share...


----------



## PrincessFiona60

LPBeier said:


> Well, my lunch is sadly not in a Bento Box....yet.  But I am starting to prepare.  I have a salad of spinach, fine shaved beef, sprouts, egg, mushrooms and avocado with a Thai dressing.  A Peruvian mandarin orange (very sweet and juicy), apple, Greek yoghurt (strawberry I think) and I will get some tea from the Dining Room at Dad's - they are so good there, always offering me something.




Sounds beautiful!  Yum!!!


----------



## Kathleen

LP, the ganache sounds fantastic!  I will have to try it!!!!  Also, you do not need a Bento box to join the Bento movement!  It sounds like you are doing it right already with your lunch.  

Spork, I love soups.  Yours looks great.  It all looks great, but I'm a soup-kinda girl.  

PF, you mean to share that chocolate and caramel with MEEEE, rightttt???


----------



## LPBeier

Thanks for the vote of confidence, Kathleen.  I really enjoyed my lunch today and the staff look forward to see what I bring!  

For tomorrow I mixed some leftover brown rice with mushrooms and the last of the shaved beef.  I can heat this in the microwave there.  I have some snow peas and carrots for munching, another mandarin, and a french vanilla greek yoghurt.  Instead of having tea I think I will take a Crystal Lite water, not sure what flavour yet.  

I think I am starting to see how making a meal "look good" helps make it taste better.  When I was first going to see Dad I was grabbing a burger here, sub sandwich there, and not satisfied, nor was it good for my diet (or my stress levels).  Taking time to carefully plan the lunch the night before and then pack it up and finally pull it all out and eat it, makes for a full experience.  Thanks to all for getting me on this path!

Oh, and Your Ogreness, you don't have to worry about me and your caramel bar!


----------



## Kathleen

Tomorrow I am having a piece of rotisserie chicken, some macaroni and stewed tomatoes, a small piece of corn bread, and some refrigerator cucumber pickles.  For a snack, I'll have a peach, because I have some fresh peaches that are simply delicious.  

What is helping me most of all is to plan for color.  Like I have green in the pickles, and red in the tomatoes, and yellow/orange in the peach.  I'll have a banana for breakfast, and will seek to add purple/blue and tan/white to my day.  I try not to plan around my protein, but plan the protein once I know what "colors" I'm taking.  It sounds odd, but has made packing lunches so much easier for me.  Plus...pretty!  

Before, if I would plan around the "main" item, my lunches were more boring.  A sandwich, chips, and maybe a piece of fruit.  Or some baby carrots....which I do like.  But now, baby carrots are packed in a nice way with a tiny container of ranch dressing and other items are packed with it.  

It's late...I'm rambling.  But you get the idea.  Oh, and PF definitely needs to worry about me and her caramel bar!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Memo to self: Buy case of caramel Milky Ways for Spork and Kathleen...bags of spinach for LP.


----------



## LPBeier

Princess, you rock!


----------



## spork

You've got it right, LB!  Menu sounds really good.  Feeling creative with whatever's in your frig, leftovers.  I think I've said it before that a box lunch is home comfort, so enjoy your bento and your father's company.  Best wishes & garnishes.


----------



## CWS4322

This thread almost makes me wish I had to pack a lunch and work on site...but then, I'd have to buy a new wardrobe to match the Bento box...I work in "dog clothes" (or my bathrobe).


----------



## LPBeier

CWS, I just take my lunch up to my Dad's care facility, but if/when he comes home, I have decided I am still going to Bento it at home.  I mentioned earlier in the thread taking it outside to the little bench and having it there when he rests.

You can make a lunch the night before and pack it into whatever.  Take care to pick things that are interesting for you.  Then, whenever you take your lunch break, go to your fridge, gather all your lunch items and find a place to sit an enjoy.  Not at your desk, maybe not even the kitchen table!  That way lunch is an experience, not just something to break up the day.

Wow, I'm only a few days into this and already making it a philosophy!


----------



## CWS4322

You mean I can't sit on the couch and watch Canada A.M.? I'm done working for the day--worked last night and started at 3:30 a.m. today. Now the day is mine...but I think I need a nap!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

LPBeier said:


> CWS, I just take my lunch up to my Dad's care facility, but if/when he comes home, I have decided I am still going to Bento it at home.  I mentioned earlier in the thread taking it outside to the little bench and having it there when he rests.
> 
> You can make a lunch the night before and pack it into whatever.  Take care to pick things that are interesting for you.  Then, whenever you take your lunch break, go to your fridge, gather all your lunch items and find a place to sit an enjoy.  Not at your desk, maybe not even the kitchen table!  That way lunch is an experience, not just something to break up the day.
> 
> Wow, I'm only a few days into this and already making it a philosophy!



Lunch should be an event/special.  I find that using chopsticks with my Bento makes me pay attention to what I am eating.  No mindless eating while typing away.  With my Bento, I am focused, no multi-tasking.


----------



## Damien

Have you stopped cooking fio-chan?

-Damien


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Damien said:


> Have you stopped cooking fio-chan?
> 
> -Damien



No, I haven't!  How are you, you've been gone so long!  Still Bentoing, just nothing real fancy lately...It's been too hot to cook.  I did make Japanese Hamburgers with Tonkatsu Sauce.  And have been having fun mixing dipping sauces for gyozas.  Chipotle and duck sauce with ginger, garlic and brown sugar was a hit.

Missed you, figured you got fricasseed in a fire or were just too busy with fires in NM.


----------



## Damien

PrincessFiona60 said:


> No, I haven't!  How are you, you've been gone so long!  Still Bentoing, just nothing real fancy lately...It's been too hot to cook.  I did make Japanese Hamburgers with Tonkatsu Sauce.  And have been having fun mixing dipping sauces for gyozas.  Chipotle and duck sauce with ginger, garlic and brown sugar was a hit.
> 
> Missed you, figured you got fricasseed in a fire or were just too busy with fires in NM.




I've been well, Thank you. Work has been a little crazy as we've been ramping up for a few major exercises/inspections coming up. On top of that the internet at work has been down after  a pretty massive lightning storm a few weeks back...  it's kept us busy. 

Tonight I'm marinating chicken breast, onion and red bell pepper in some sesame oil and pre-made korean sweet and spicy pork and chicken bbq marinade.. I'll stir fry it all and serve over rice. Should be great. 

-Damien


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Damien said:


> I've been well, Thank you. Work has been a little crazy as we've been ramping up for a few major exercises/inspections coming up. On top of that the internet at work has been down after  a pretty massive lightning storm a few weeks back...  it's kept us busy.
> 
> Tonight I'm marinating chicken breast, onion and red bell pepper in some sesame oil and pre-made korean sweet and spicy pork and chicken bbq marinade.. I'll stir fry it all and serve over rice. Should be great.
> 
> -Damien



Yum, sounds good.  I'm making meatball sandwiches tonight with coleslaw and sweet potato fries.

I have pork and water chestnut gyozas planned for tomorrow with some of my 
Asian Slaw.

I am glad you didn't get caught in the fires...


----------



## LPBeier

I have to take a picture to show you all my beautiful bento box.  It "appeared" one day at my door.....never had a delivery from Japan before!  A huge thank you to the giver - you know who you are!

I had to cook off some chicken breasts tonight for use later in the week for our youth group's service conference.  I did up a couple for me and tomorrow will have thin sliced chicken on a sprout salad (rice wine vinegar & sesame dressing).  I cut some carrots on the diagonal and julienned cucumber.  It all fits beautifully in my box and will be great to eat at the Y after my workout!


----------



## Damien

Fifi-chan.. Mo Fish Sauce ga arimasuka? I'm using some tonight to make my dinner.. Thai beef salad.. Thai beef salad, Yum Nuea / ImportFood.com recipe

-Damien


----------



## Kathleen

I will be starting back to Bento-ing within another week.  I've been taking advantage of having lunch time open to go out.  Alas, within another week, the party is over.  

LP, I want to see your Bento kit!  Pictures!  Pictures!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Damien said:


> Fifi-chan.. Mo Fish Sauce ga arimasuka? I'm using some tonight to make my dinner.. Thai beef salad.. Thai beef salad, Yum Nuea / ImportFood.com recipe
> 
> -Damien



Oh that looks very good. 

 yakusu onegai shimasu, arigato. (and correct me if I said it wrong)


----------



## spork

*LP*, yay!  The boxes are fun to assemble, aren't they?  *Damien*, good to see you back from a crazy summer.  That Los Alamos fire gave everyone a scare.  *Kath*, I still can't believe that a fireman would come to your house and condemn your stove.  I hope you're back up and running soon.  *Fi*, yasuku=cheaply?  Here's a pic of one of my favorite summertime bento -- cold buckwheat noodles.







1. tsuyu dipping sauce, chilled
2. cold zaru soba, buckwheat noodles, shredded nori
3. shrimp and vegggie tempura, condiments for tsuyu
4. senbei, rice crackers
5. mugi cha, iced roasted barley tea


----------



## PrincessFiona60

spork said:


> *LP*, yay!  The boxes are fun to assemble, aren't they?  *Damien*, good to see you back from a crazy summer.  That Los Alamos fire gave everyone a scare.  *Kath*, I still can't believe that a fireman would come to your house and condemn your stove.  I hope you're back up and running soon.  *Fi*, yasuku=cheaply?  Here's a pic of one of my favorite summertime bento -- cold buckwheat noodles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. tsuyu dipping sauce, chilled
> 2. cold zaru soba, buckwheat noodles, shredded nori
> 3. shrimp and vegggie tempura, condiments for tsuyu
> 4. senbei, rice crackers
> 5. mugi cha, iced roasted barley tea



_yasui_ = cheap, could be...I see that there are many ways to say many things...I get very confused with learning.

And, shrimp and veggie tempura are NOT condiments for shoyu...just handi transport devices. Oh and it all looks _oishii_.


----------



## spork

That's true, I like to soak 'em until they get soggy.  

The condiments are actually in the little container.  Traditionally for zaru soba -- wasabi paste, grated ginger, grated daikon radish, and green onions, to individual taste.  Another condiment is mixing in a raw quail egg, but there's a love-it vs. hate-it camp for them.  I'm in the latter.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I think I will do up some udon, salmon, nori, green onion into a cold salad.  Cup of Miso...okay, lunch is planned!


----------



## GB

Yesterday, before I ever looked at this thread, I ordered a Mr. Bento. I just figured it would make a great lunch box. I then opened this thread and started reading. Now I am hooked on the idea of bento lunches. 

I loved the idea so much that I fired up my rice cooker last night at 10pm so that I could start experimenting with onigiri. I was munching on rice triangles last night at 11. One had some pickled peppers in it. Another had an olive in it. The last two had both sides smeared with miso and lightly toasted in a cast iron pan. This is going to be a lot of fun.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

GB said:


> Yesterday, before I ever looked at this thread, I ordered a Mr. Bento. I just figured it would make a great lunch box. I then opened this thread and started reading. Now I am hooked on the idea of bento lunches.
> 
> I loved the idea so much that I fired up my rice cooker last night at 10pm so that I could start experimenting with onigiri. I was munching on rice triangles last night at 11. One had some pickled peppers in it. Another had an olive in it. The last two had both sides smeared with miso and lightly toasted in a cast iron pan. This is going to be a lot of fun.



Another Convert...


----------



## FrankZ

GB said:


> Yesterday, before I ever looked at this thread, I ordered a Mr. Bento. I just figured it would make a great lunch box. I then opened this thread and started reading. Now I am hooked on the idea of bento lunches.
> 
> I loved the idea so much that I fired up my rice cooker last night at 10pm so that I could start experimenting with onigiri. I was munching on rice triangles last night at 11. One had some pickled peppers in it. Another had an olive in it. The last two had both sides smeared with miso and lightly toasted in a cast iron pan. This is going to be a lot of fun.




There's still time.. come back from the dark side... come back...


----------



## GB

Too late Frank. I hit the Asian market today and stocked up on goodies.


----------



## spork

Looking forward to learning some new Mr. Bento tricks, GeeBee!

For everyone's entertainment, the story of my first Mr. Bento...

My parents asked a family friend to hire my brother and I for the summer.  It was illegal, I was underage according to labor laws.  It was a moving company, almost exclusively contracted to ship boxes of military personnel's belongings overseas.  Our job was to locate all the scattered boxes belonging to a single name within a gigantic warehouse, carry them to a loading dock, palletize them, and ask for a new name, to repeat.  There's a simple trick for two people to carrying a two hundred pound box.  My mother prepared our lunches, piping hot, each morning into Mr. Bento boxes, which my brother and I ate outside sitting on boxed wooden crates.

We had just finished our lunch, and I was re-assembling my empty Mr. Bento.  I heard the incessant beeping, but it was a constant noise... and then I felt heat against the back of my legs... a forklift ran over me, and then smashed into the wooden crate I had been sitting on.

Broke my left leg just above the ankle.  Turns out the driver did not have a forklift operator's license.  He came by our house the next week to apologize, bringing me two gifts:  a new Mr. Bento (he ran over it, too) and two parakeets (to keep "the cripple" company).

Could've been worse.  I spent the summer practicing my guitar chops.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

FrankZ said:


> There's still time.. come back from the dark side... come back...


 

I'm going to go look for a Hello Kitty Bento box for Frank...or Hello Kitty shaped nori.


----------



## Kathleen

spork said:


> *LP*, yay!  The boxes are fun to assemble, aren't they?  *Damien*, good to see you back from a crazy summer.  That Los Alamos fire gave everyone a scare.  *Kath*, I still can't believe that a fireman would come to your house and condemn your stove.  I hope you're back up and running soon.  *Fi*, yasuku=cheaply?  Here's a pic of one of my favorite summertime bento -- cold buckwheat noodles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. tsuyu dipping sauce, chilled
> 2. cold zaru soba, buckwheat noodles, shredded nori
> 3. shrimp and vegggie tempura, condiments for tsuyu
> 4. senbei, rice crackers
> 5. mugi cha, iced roasted barley tea



I know!  They red-tagged it like a "cone of shame" for stoves.  I used the red tag to rest my peach jam on when it came out of the canner tonight.

Can you share the recipe for the buckwheat noodles?



PrincessFiona60 said:


> I'm going to go look for a Hello Kitty Bento box for Frank...or Hello Kitty shaped nori.



  You are a brave woman.    You know I would make him a rice ball with it.



spork said:


> Broke my left leg just above the ankle.  Turns out the driver did not have a forklift operator's license.  He came by our house the next week to apologize, bringing me two gifts:  a new Mr. Bento (he ran over it, too) and two parakeets (to keep "the cripple" company).
> 
> Could've been worse.  I spent the summer practicing my guitar chops.



I'm almost afraid to ask....so...are those REALLY quail eggs I see?


----------



## spork

No recipe.  If your local market has an Asian section, I'm willing to bet you'd find a sleeve of dried buckwheat noodles.  It probably won't be 100% buckwheat which is hard to find and expensive.  Buckwheat + wheat flour + coloring.  Still tasty, and the gluten in wheat helps the noodles keep their shape.  Boil per instructions.  Be watchful, it will froth and boil over.  Drain and shock with running water and ice cubes.  Serve a mound of it topped with shredded nori.  For bento, I toss it with a splash of canola oil to prevent it from sticking together into a tangled ball.

The dipping sauce for zaru soba is just a bit darker than what you'd get for tempura at a restaurant.  Basic tsuyu is about 1 cup dashi, 2 Tbsp soy sauce, and 2 Tbsp mirin.  Once it comes to a boil, an optional extra 1/3 cup of dried bonito flakes is added to steep and rest.  Filter and refrigerate.  Tsuyu is used to flavor stocks.  It's also diluted with water for specific dishes, such as tempura dipping sauce.  For zaru soba, I highly recommend the condiments I mentioned.  Served cold, it's a hearty yet very refreshing dish for summers.


----------



## Damien

Thanks for the welcome back, everyone.. Fifichan, I'm sorry, All I understood was "please.." Gomen.. If you need more, I'm sure a shipment can be arranged.. 

Spork.. I haven't had Zaru Soba in a long while.. I have all the stuff needed.. I may end up making it today for lunch.. Yours looks great! 

Stopped in the asian market today in the search for some peeled and deveined raw shrimp to make smoked shrimp.. Ended up walking out of there with 80+ dollars worth of stuff.. a Case of Aloe juice, Gyoza skins (Guess who's making Gyoza soon..) shrimp, a new Thai quick and easy cookbook, some fresh veggies for the gyoza and a few other small odds and ends.. This cooking thing is going to be the end of my bank account.. 

Hope you are all well.. 

-Damien


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Damien said:


> Thanks for the welcome back, everyone.. Fifichan, I'm sorry, All I understood was "please.." Gomen.. If you need more, I'm sure a shipment can be arranged..
> 
> Spork.. I haven't had Zaru Soba in a long while.. I have all the stuff needed.. I may end up making it today for lunch.. Yours looks great!
> 
> Stopped in the asian market today in the search for some peeled and deveined raw shrimp to make smoked shrimp.. Ended up walking out of there with 80+ dollars worth of stuff.. a Case of Aloe juice, Gyoza skins (Guess who's making Gyoza soon..) shrimp, a new Thai quick and easy cookbook, some fresh veggies for the gyoza and a few other small odds and ends.. This cooking thing is going to be the end of my bank account..
> 
> Hope you are all well..
> 
> -Damien



I was asking for a translation, please/thankyou of _Mo Fish Sauce ga arimasuka?_    I am learning slowly, not many people in Montana to talk with.

And I do have plenty of fish sauce, it's only me using it and I have to watch sodium content.


----------



## Kathleen

I'm getting fairly comfortable with my lunches.  Does anyone have some good, fun, or interesting Bento breakfast ideas?


----------



## spork

Kathleen said:


> I'm getting fairly comfortable with my lunches.  Does anyone have some good, fun, or interesting Bento breakfast ideas?



Good question.  All I can think of is the expected frittata.  I'll give it some more thought, Kathleen...  in the meantime, here's another recent lunch of mine.






 1.   FiFi-_chan no_ Wasabi-Ginger Napa Slaw with shrimp
  2.   fluffy potatoes
  3.   apple in lemon slices and dried apricots
  4.   oven-toasted sugar ‘n cinnamon butter brioche
  5.   ice coffee

 I took Laurie’s suggestion and made some childhood favorite fried egg bullseye with slices of brioche bread for breakfast, and realized that the cutout rounds would fit my bento box perfectly, so I toasted them in the oven into another childhood favorite sugar fix.  I don’t pack apples often because they’re unappetizing to me when oxidized.  But, a new variety from New   Zealand appeared at market this summer, so I gave it a go.  It’s called “Envy.”  It’s crispy, very sweet, and I like it.  The lemons slices worked pretty well as preservative, but the apples soaked up quite a bit of its sourness.  The fluffy potatoes (_tosa fuumi_) are one of my simplest go-to starches, good at any temperature.  The slaw is from the elves in Princess Fiona’s royal kitchen.  I felt pretty sure that small cocktail shrimp would be a good addition, and I was right.  I don’t have the DC link off-hand, but thanks, PF!!


----------



## Kathleen

That looks awesome, spork!  YUM!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

That looks most excellent!  I like the idea of the shrimp in the slaw...

I had to ship Dad some wasabi powder a few weeks ago, he had run out of the last can I sent.  He says he eats the slaw about once a week.

Here's the recipe: http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f11/napa-cabbage-slaw-with-wasabi-ginger-dressing-67475.html


----------



## LPBeier

Spork that is amazing!  
I had to go into Vancouver today so I packed my first "out of the house" bento - some vegetarian sushi (asparagus, avocado and cucumber rolls), some of last night's chicken stir fry and a clementine.

Pictures of the box will be forth coming.  I haven't finished the bedroom and I know the camera is in there somewhere.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I had miso with udon noodles, chicken and green onions.  I love the instant miso, I can wait to add the hot water.  Pineapple with lychee nuts, roasted red pepper and onion slaw.  Tea!


----------



## spork

Omurice - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Kath, that's a wiki link to "rice omelet," a brunch dish that may give you some ideas.  A football shaped mound of ketchup fried rice covered by a skin of egg.


----------



## Damien

spork said:


> Omurice - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Kath, that's a wiki link to "rice omelet," a brunch dish that may give you some ideas.  A football shaped mound of ketchup fried rice covered by a skin of egg.


There was a chinese food place that used to serve something like this.. but instead of ketchup fried rice, they did crab fried rice , covered with the egg, covered in sweet and sour sauce...  Sooooo good... 

-Damien


----------



## spork

1.  pork in red chile
2.  trash of tortilla and smoked gouda
3.  tears of salad greens, tomato in dressing
4.  plain greek yogurt and raspberry jam
5.  lemon ice tea

My neighbors somehow acquired the chile sauce from a restaurant in Santa Fe, New Mexico called Tomasita’s.  It’s really good.  I portion it, and horde it in the freezer.  Target stores in my town began stocking fresh groceries.  They’ve been sending coupons in the mail for free food, like eggs and tortillas.  I wasn’t impressed and doubt I’ll ever shop there.  Salad greens in a bento box will keep a bit better if dry and this is my usual way to separate a dressing.  The jam is from my neighbor, too, a canner and baker, both of which I am not.  A lunchbox cobbled together with whatever is in the frig.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

spork said:


> 1.  pork in red chile
> 2.  trash of tortilla and smoked gouda
> 3.  tears of salad greens, tomato in dressing
> 4.  plain greek yogurt and raspberry jam
> 5.  lemon ice tea
> 
> My neighbors somehow acquired the chile sauce from a restaurant in Santa Fe, New Mexico called Tomasita’s.  It’s really good.  I portion it, and horde it in the freezer.  Target stores in my town began stocking fresh groceries.  They’ve been sending coupons in the mail for free food, like eggs and tortillas.  I wasn’t impressed and doubt I’ll ever shop there.  Salad greens in a bento box will keep a bit better if dry and this is my usual way to separate a dressing.  The jam is from my neighbor, too, a canner and baker, both of which I am not.  A lunchbox cobbled together with whatever is in the frig.



That looks wonderful, Spork!  Love the cheese and tortilla idea.  I have two pounds of provolone to take care of...

I was given a 1/2 pound of fresh cherry tomatoes, a couple spring onions and a small tomatillo.  I'm going to make a fresh salsa with it and a little chipotle powder for some heat and smoke, topping a chicken breast and a green salad for my next bento.  I'm trying real hard to cut starches out of my diet for a while.


----------



## Damien

Spork.. 

How far are you away from Santa Fe?

-Damien


----------



## spork

I live in the Phoenix, Arizona area.  But, I'm very familiar with New Mexico, having lived there also a couple years.  I miss Roberto's green burritos...


----------



## spork

1. egg drop soup, with _mochi_ rice dumplings
2. Thai larb, ground pork
3. butter lettuce wraps
4. Greek yogurt, with diced apples
5. iced coffee

Thai larb is meant to be eaten at room temp, so it's great for lunch boxes.  The lettuce will wilt a bit by lunchtime, which makes it a better wrap for scoops of larb anyway.  Soup is from a powdered bullion labeled 'consomme' with a splash of soy sauce.  Mochi flour is glutinous rice flour, super easy to make them into soft chewy dumplings.  My market had another apple I'd never heard of called "Swee Tango."  Mild sugar and citrus flavor, very crisp with high water content.  I also mixed a little honey into the yogurt.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Looks wonderful!  It's almost cool enough for me to start cooking more.


----------



## buckytom

i'm curious fee. 

why do you wait with such patience for cooler temps to cook more?


----------



## CWS4322

I also wait for cooler temps to cook because we don't have central a/c at the farm and the kitchen really heats up if the oven is used during the summer months--we have "smart meters" in Ontario, so power is more expensive before 7 p.m. during the week. I do my "big" cooking on the weekends. I also turn off the hot-water tank during peak hours. There is many a day when I'm eyeballing the clock so I can turn on the hot water and take a shower and do the dishes.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

buckytom said:


> i'm curious fee.
> 
> why do you wait with such patience for cooler temps to cook more?



A curious phenomenon called hot flashes...has kept me out of the kitchen.  General fatigue, I think I'm getting old...


----------



## CWS4322

PF--I hear you. When I get up in the morning (2-4 a.m. to work), the house is freezing--as am I and I have to bundle up while waiting for the wood stove to heat the house; but when I go to bed, the bedroom is so hot I've had to turn on the window a/c--even on the nights when there have been frost warnings! My DH has suggested I buy a fridge to sleep in!


----------



## spork

1. somen noodles
2. soba soup from pork stock
3. salmon _tatsuta_ nuggets & sweet egg omelet
4. pickled vegetables & corn+grapes+trout
5. _mugi-cha_, roasted barley iced tea






I've been playing around with this side for a year or two.  Corn, red pepper, shallot and dill, sauteed in butter.  Add seedless green grape halves and shredded trout.  Finish with lemon squeeze.  Served warm or cold.  If you can suggest a way to improve it, I'd appreciate it.  I also need a good name for the dish.

My monthly fuel bills are insane all year long, so I just surrender and cook all year too.  I'm definitely looking forward to winter though...


----------



## PrincessFiona60

kongoshita tomorokoshi  sounds elegant

Fantastic looking bento!


----------



## Timothy

spork said:


> 1. somen noodles
> 2. soba soup from pork stock
> 3. salmon _tatsuta_ nuggets & sweet egg omelet
> 4. pickled vegetables & corn+grapes+trout
> 5. _mugi-cha_, roasted barley iced tea
> 
> I've been playing around with this side for a year or two. Corn, red pepper, shallot and dill, sauteed in butter. Add seedless green grape halves and shredded trout. Finish with lemon squeeze. Served warm or cold. If you can suggest a way to improve it, I'd appreciate it. I also need a good name for the dish.
> 
> My monthly fuel bills are insane all year long, so I just surrender and cook all year too. I'm definitely looking forward to winter though...


 
OMG, spork! You sure do eat well!

That looks fantastic!

I love all of that! Yum city!


----------



## spork

_Kongo tomorokoshi_ is a good working title.  Thanks, Fi.  I used leftover salt-broiled trout, but smoked trout when I can find it makes a big difference.  I've also been playing around with "trout sushi," but haven't yet created any combinations that I've felt is special.  Its working title is "Montana Roll."   *Timo*, if you have any suggestions off-the-cuff, you can bet I'll try making it...

Here's a pic of my favorite summer drink, mugi-cha.






The whole roasted barley is economical, takes about 1/2 cup boiled in 1 liter.  The House brand is widely distributed, so you might actually find this tea in the Asian aisle of your supermarket.  Its packets are coarsely ground and can be simply soaked in cold water for about 2 hours.  It tastes like beer, without the fizz and buzz.  That's probably why I like it.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I was going to go look for mugi-cha, but if it tastes like beer...I'll stick with my regular teas.

It was fruitless to locate a word for trout, should Anglicize it and include the corn and since your dish did not have any rice...

I'm not sure how to string this together:  ureshi o-naka tomorokoshi - happy belly corn


----------



## spork

That's perfectly strung together.  _naka_ means "inside," like California roll _no naka wa_ crab, avocado and cucumber _desu_.  onaka is "stomach."

The Japanese don't eat much freshwater seafood.  No tilapia, no catfish.  Broiled or hibachi trout -- _masu_ -- is often served as a specialty of country inns located near picturesque inland rivers, but otherwise not commonly found in market shelves.

I enjoy fishing for trout.  Another reason why I'm looking forward to winter!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I enjoy going fishing, I don't like to fish.


----------



## Timothy

spork said:


> I've also been playing around with "trout sushi," but haven't yet created any combinations that I've felt is special. Its working title is "Montana Roll."  *Timo*, if you have any suggestions off-the-cuff, you can bet I'll try making it...


 
Well, this is a favorite of mine that can be made with any mild flavored cooked fish or even stronger flavored fish like smoked salmon.

This will work best as an inside-out roll.

Prepare young cucumber so that it is peeled and cut into 1/8 inch wide strips. Cut the peel into very thin strips. This will be the light green/dark green contrast for the face of each piece.

Cut the cooked trout so that it is in 1/4 inch strips and pat it as dry as possible with paper towels. If you don't do this with cooked fish, it makes the rolls mushy and less appealing to the mouth-feel.

Prep some nice 1/8 inch strips of red bell pepper.

Prep some thin strips of cream cheese.

Prepare the rice on the seaweed. Then flip it for filling.

First, lay a scattered bed of cucumber peel for the rest of the items to lay on. This will make an outer circle of dark green in the finished roll.

Then, the strips of fish, cream cheese and red bell pepper and cucumber meat on top of the cucumber peel, making sure each item is aligned as much as possible.

Finish the roll and it's press.

Cut into good bite sized slices and arrange the slices on a serving plate. Use a white plate if possible, it makes this roll stand out nicely.

Drizzle a thin pair of sriracha lines across each piece, with a wide part in the middle left bare. Then put two dots of thin mustard spaced evenly in the middle of each piece.

The sriracha and mustard are for slight flavor and decoration. Use only enough to make it appear. Too much will over-power the other flavors.

A little bit of lettuce strips cut very thin and arranged around the outer edge of the plate is good for display. You could even dot the lettuce with sriracha. It's a great bite between bites of roll and refreshes the mouth.
That's just off the top of my head though......hehe 

Please let me know how you like it if you do try it.


----------



## Damien

PrincessFiona60 said:


> It was fruitless to locate a word for trout, should Anglicize it and include the corn and since your dish did not have any rice...



Ayame, Himemasu or Masu.. Though it appears that trout are classified as a type of salmon in the words Himemasu and Masu. 

-Damien


----------



## Damien

spork said:


> I enjoy fishing for trout.  Another reason why I'm looking forward to winter!



Agreed!






pulled this out of the San Juan River mid september.. 25.5" cutbow with a 16 inch girth.. around 6-7 lbs. 

-Damien


----------



## spork

Whoa, that is seriously fat!  The "San Juan worm" is one of my favorite artificial lures; I swear I can catch any fish, any where, with it.


----------



## Kathleen

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I enjoy going fishing, I don't like to fish.



But fish are soooo good.


----------



## spork

Oops.  I found this in my cupboard.  It had an expiration date of 9/22.










According to its ingredients list, the stuff in its vinegar pack includes carrots, lotus root, bamboo shoot, and rehydrated shavings of a gourd called kanpyou.  I added:  julienne of egg and cucumber, extra shiitake mushrooms reconstituted in  soy+mirin, some chopped shrimp, and extra nori seaweed and  toasted white sesame seeds.

My bento box
1. chirashi zushi, bottle of soy sauce
2. kombu dashi, with wakame and green onion
3. tofu topped with kimchee & korean kalbe pork
4. senbei rice crackers
5. hot green tea






My preference for sushi rice is freezing it, thawing slowly or at low microwave power.  Chirashi, trash, is great for bento lunches.  I can eat a gallon of it.  The round of tofu was pan-fried with a thin coat of kinako, or soy bean  flour.  The chopped kimchee is tossed with sesame oil.  Korean kalbe is  usually for beef short ribs, but I really like it for lean sections of  pork shoulder.  What can I say, I love my senbei crackers.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Kathleen said:


> But fish are soooo good.



Oh, I cook them and eat them...but actual fishing...rather read.  The last time I went fishing, I got a worm on a hook stuck in my face...I was 11.  That ended that!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Damien said:


> Ayame, Himemasu or Masu.. Though it appears that trout are classified as a type of salmon in the words Himemasu and Masu.
> 
> -Damien



I did find Salmon, I guess I could have gotten away with that.  Thanks, Damien and that's a great looking fish!

arigato, my nihongo is going slowly.  I have to keep looking everything up.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

spork said:


> Oops.  I found this in my cupboard.  It had an expiration date of 9/22.
> 
> 
> 
> According to its ingredients list, the stuff in its vinegar pack includes carrots, lotus root, bamboo shoot, and rehydrated shavings of a gourd called kanpyou.  I added:  julienne of egg and cucumber, extra shiitake mushrooms reconstituted in  soy+mirin, some chopped shrimp, and extra nori seaweed and  toasted white sesame seeds.
> 
> My bento box
> 1. chirashi zushi, bottle of soy sauce
> 2. kombu dashi, with wakame and green onion
> 3. tofu topped with kimchee & korean kalbe pork
> 4. senbei rice crackers
> 5. hot green tea
> 
> My preference for sushi rice is freezing it, thawing slowly or at low microwave power.  Chirashi, trash, is great for bento lunches.  I can eat a gallon of it.  The round of tofu was pan-fried with a thin coat of kinako, or soy bean  flour.  The chopped kimchee is tossed with sesame oil.  Korean kalbe is  usually for beef short ribs, but I really like it for lean sections of  pork shoulder.  What can I say, I love my senbei crackers.



I love your Bento lists, I can follow them like recipes.  That one looks really good.  

I was gifted some mung bean noodles...I was thinking some chicken with a mandarin orange sauce and diced steamed veggies.


----------



## Damien

PrincessFiona60 said:


> arigato, my nihongo is going slowly.  I have to keep looking everything up.



You're not the only one.. 

-Damien


----------



## CWS4322

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I love your Bento lists, I can follow them like recipes.  That one looks really good.
> 
> I was gifted some mung bean noodles...I was thinking some chicken with a mandarin orange sauce and diced steamed veggies.


 
Darn--PF, wish you'd posted this while I was still in MN--I could've sent you some of the surplus cans of mandarin oranges my father collects...and, I've held off chicken wrangling today thinking you might show up to help.


----------



## spork

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Oh, I cook them and eat them...but actual fishing...rather read.  The last time I went fishing, I got a worm on a hook stuck in my face...I was 11.  That ended that!



I like being focused and ultra-aggressive with my fishing, but I've also been known to relax in a mid-to-late-summer chair, soak some sun without a shirt, soak a corn kernel on a tiny hook, to read a Sunday paper and sci-fi paperback.  The resulting epic fight with a 20-pound carp on 4-pound fishing line stops joggers at the park.  I have no idea what to do with such a fish, so I land it and let it go.  Re-bait and read.

If I had your same 11-year-old experience, I'd not doubt swear off the sport.  Yikes, you musta been freaking!  I bet your Dad still feels guilty about it.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

CWS4322 said:


> Darn--PF, wish you'd posted this while I was still in MN--I could've sent you some of the surplus cans of mandarin oranges my father collects...and, I've held off chicken wrangling today thinking you might show up to help.



I have two boxes of canned mandarins, i get them at Costco and since both of us eat them a can at a time...  As for chicken wrangling, I would have had to walk, Shrek had the car today so he could go pretend to be in a band.



spork said:


> I like being focused and ultra-aggressive with my fishing, but I've also been known to relax in a mid-to-late-summer chair, soak some sun without a shirt, soak a corn kernel on a tiny hook, to read a Sunday paper and sci-fi paperback.  The resulting epic fight with a 20-pound carp on 4-pound fishing line stops joggers at the park.  I have no idea what to do with such a fish, so I land it and let it go.  Re-bait and read.
> 
> If I had your same 11-year-old experience, I'd not doubt swear off the sport.  Yikes, you musta been freaking!  I bet your Dad still feels guilty about it.



The reading part sounds perfect.  My Dad had decided that trip that he would no longer bait our hooks, so he handed me the worm to skewer and then I went to cast and the wind caught it.  So I was already squeemed to handle and hook the worm...  I can still see it squirming there on my face...that was 40 years ago.

If I fished without my shirt, I'd be arrested.


----------



## CWS4322

Ha-PF--you must be the baby that got swapped for one of my brothers--no one could buy mandarin oranges in that quanity without a genetic link to my father!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

CWS4322 said:


> Ha-PF--you must be the baby that got swapped for one of my brothers--no one could buy mandarin oranges in that quanity without a genetic link to my father!



I was thinking a genetic link to MY father...he used to hoard canned Kadota Figs.  He also had me buy 25 pounds of buckwheat flour, he stored it in the freezer.  He uses it to make soba noodles about once a month, if he remembers he put it in the freezer.


----------



## spork

Kathleen said:


> Multiple decals are a great idea!  Spork, to get you started, I saw this picture!
> 
> The ice cream cone would be my addition to the Rolling Stones decal!


I couldn't find a Rolling Stones logo sticker, so I decided to play around with the album title of another ancient rock band that I like.


----------



## Kathleen

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Oh, I cook them and eat them...but actual fishing...rather read.  The last time I went fishing, I got a worm on a hook stuck in my face...I was 11.  That ended that!



OMG, that would do me in.  Actually, hooking up the worm.  Ew.



spork said:


> I like being focused and ultra-aggressive with my fishing, but I've also been known to relax in a mid-to-late-summer chair, soak some sun without a shirt, soak a corn kernel on a tiny hook, to read a Sunday paper and sci-fi paperback.  The resulting epic fight with a 20-pound carp on 4-pound fishing line stops joggers at the park.  I have no idea what to do with such a fish, so I land it and let it go.  Re-bait and read.
> 
> If I had your same 11-year-old experience, I'd not doubt swear off the sport.  Yikes, you musta been freaking!  I bet your Dad still feels guilty about it.



That is my idea of fishing!!!

Spork, how do you freeze the rice?  I tried to do it, but it was so dry when I thawed and heated it.  :/


----------



## CWS4322

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I was thinking a genetic link to MY father...he used to hoard canned Kadota Figs. He also had me buy 25 pounds of buckwheat flour, he stored it in the freezer. He uses it to make soba noodles about once a month, if he remembers he put it in the freezer.


 What-what, you're thinking I'm the baby that got swapped and we're really SEESTERS? But I'm the one that looks like my father--so much so, friends from HS thought my brothers were adopted...which wouldn't have been a bad thing, just that none of us look alike and I'm the only one that looks like either parent...was your dad a milkman?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

CWS4322 said:


> What-what, you're thinking I'm the baby that got swapped and we're really SEESTERS? But I'm the one that looks like my father--so much so, friends from HS thought my brothers were adopted...which wouldn't have been a bad thing, just that none of us look alike and I'm the only one that looks like either parent...was your dad a milkman?



As a matter of fact...


----------



## spork

Curses, the Changelings are finding each other on the internet as the hallow eve approaches!


----------



## spork

Kathleen said:


> Actually, hooking up the worm.  Ew.  Actually, I like baiting my hook, having a squirming worm in my hand.  *shrug* must be a guy thing...
> 
> Spork, how do you freeze the rice?  I tried to do it, but it was so dry when I thawed and heated it.  :/



KZ, I do get some help with these...




Single serve microwavable plastic ware.  The container's bottom is shaped like a bundt cake mold and ensures that its content gets equal radiation.  You know how, like with maybe a stew, you microwave once, then stir the contents to expose the yet frozen middle, then microwave again.  This solves that problem.  The lid has a tiny vent that can be closed, or opened to allow steam pressure to escape.  I purchased them in Japan, but I've seen similar ones sold at local stores and online at that Marukai Store website I posted earlier under the category "kitchen utensils."  I think the brand name is ASVEL.

Every little thing you can do to trap and contain moisture helps a lot.  Like...
containerize when it's steaming hot,
don't compact it; give steam some air pockets,
freeze quickly without stressing the frig,
thaw at room temp, sealed, or better yet,
microwave on high while frozen, with minimum steam vent.
For frozen rice, I'd rather microwave it sealed in cellophane with some poke holes than crack open the lid of standard tupperware...

If it's dry, I just make it into fried rice.


----------



## spork

The only onigiri mold I had was the basic triangle.  But they don't fit my round lunchbox well.  So I bought a few new ones yesterday.  Bite size.





  I usually prefer a filling in the middle of my triangular nigiri, like nori or umeboshi paste, katsuo-bushi or left-over salmon.  These rice balls are maybe too small to contain fillings, though.  Other than a shake of different mixes of furikake, I don't really have a good repertoire of flavoring onigiri on the outside.  It's fun feeling like I'm at "Page 1" on this.  I'm going to try start with what *GB* did... no hibachi grill, so broiling... coated with miso mix, soy sauce mix, etc.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

spork said:


> The only onigiri mold I had was the basic triangle.  But they don't fit my round lunchbox well.  So I bought a few new ones yesterday.  Bite size.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I usually prefer a filling in the middle of my triangular nigiri, like nori or umeboshi paste, katsuo-bushi or left-over salmon.  These rice balls are maybe too small to contain fillings, though.  Other than a shake of different mixes of furikake, I don't really have a good repertoire of flavoring onigiri on the outside.  It's fun feeling like I'm at "Page 1" on this.  I'm going to try start with what *GB* did... no hibachi grill, so broiling... coated with miso mix, soy sauce mix, etc.



That is a clever onigiri shaper.  I need to make mine smaller, nothing like having a mouthful of rice and nori when the big boss wanders in and asks a question.


----------



## Damien

My local asian market has started to sell onigiri molds.. let me know if you guys are looking for anything specific... 

-Damien


----------



## spork

A great brand name for bento box stuff is "Paku-paku," which is the Japanese onomatopoeia to express "enthusiastically eating," sorta chewing like a goldfish.  I haven't checked for any online supply sources.  One of my Asian stores had these tiny soy sauce containers topped with the head of a hello kitty character.  It looked like a miniature pez candy dispenser.  Its jaw was a hinged cap that you open to pour out its screwed-on clear glass contents.  Cracked me up!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Damien said:


> My local asian market has started to sell onigiri molds.. let me know if you guys are looking for anything specific...
> 
> -Damien



Thanks, Damien!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

spork said:


> A great brand name for bento box stuff is "Paku-paku," which is the Japanese onomatopoeia to express "enthusiastically eating," sorta chewing like a goldfish.  I haven't checked for any online supply sources.  One of my Asian stores had these tiny soy sauce containers topped with the head of a hello kitty character.  It looked like a miniature pez candy dispenser.  Its jaw was a hinged cap that you open to pour out its screwed-on clear glass contents.  Cracked me up!



I've been using a 1-ounce cookie scoop to make my onigiri.  Perfect and it's a tool I already know how to use. I did get some nori punches so I can make Hello Kitty onigiri.  I have plenty of Hello Kitty things and other Deco-Bento items.  The drawer I keep the Bento things in looks like a 4 year old's toy box.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

oni = ogre!!!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

giri no oni = ogre-in-law...


----------



## spork

Princess Fi-Oni.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile

Oni the lonely by Loy Origami


----------



## spork

hunting for a hilariously entertaining and earnest youtube karaoke clip of the song sung by someone with a terrible falsetto...


----------



## Timothy

spork said:


> hunting for a hilariously entertaining and earnest youtube karaoke clip of the song sung by someone with a terrible falsetto...


Here's one that totally ruins a Beatles song:

Beatles Karaoke-A Day in the Life in falsetto - YouTube


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Fi-Oni is not that Lonely...


----------



## spork

Experiments with my new onigiri molds.  They're bite sized, 2.5x1 inch, no nori wrap.  All were broiled in the oven, about two minutes for each side.  I think toasting them in a stove top pan might be better.  The crust helps to hold the nigiri's shape.





I just grabbed some store bought preparations in my frig & pantry.

butter + Mrs. Dash (B)
A1 steak sauce                                   (A-)
yakisoba sauce                                   (A)
miso & sesame paste shabu-shabu dip    (A+)
Dijon mustard + honey (B)
black bean garlic sauce                        (C-)
ten-mien-jan sweet soy paste               (A+)
fish sauce + soy sauce                         (B+)
chili & fried garlic paste                        (C-)
Prego spaghetti sauce + ketchup (A)
nori paste (A+)


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Those look great!  I'm getting my beef this weekend, I think I will toss some rice in the cooker to nosh on while I'm wrapping meat!


----------



## McAwesome

Oooh, I love them Japanese food~  I want to know, what's the perfect ratio of water to rice? Oh, and also, how do you make sushi rice, cause I want to try making that.


----------



## Timothy

*Making the rice for sushi*



McAwesome said:


> Oooh, I love them Japanese food~ I want to know, what's the perfect ratio of water to rice? Oh, and also, how do you make sushi rice, cause I want to try making that.


 
Only short grain rice is used for sushi. It naturally results in the amount of "stickiness" that is so important to making proper Maki and nigiri.

Saying "Sushi Rice" is like saying "Is that your Automobile Car?" Sushi literally means; "Seasoned Rice", but most Westerners think of it as Sushi Rice, so I'll follow that format and refer to it as "Rice" from beginning to end. When you say "sushi rice" to a professional, they hear "Seasoned Rice Rice". Don't' let it bother you, they're used to it.

A couple of notes about sushi rice before you make it:

When you finally make it perfectly for you, and it sticks just like you love it and tastes *exactly* as you want it to taste, you'll want to remember precisely how you made it. Make sure you measure accurately and write down the exact measurements each time. 

In Japan, it's not uncommon for a rookie sushi chef to spend their first year doing nothing but observing the previous years new chef make the rice for the day. Then spend his entire second year being the one who makes the rice each day. 

It's important, VERY IMPORTANT,  that the rice flavor and the neta flavor to blend perfectly! It the rice isn't sticky enough, the nigiri balls won't hold together and the rolls will fall apart in the customers hand. Yikes! 

Let the rice soak in the water long enough so that the water reaches the innermost part of the grains. Suggested times for soaking are one hour in summer, two hours in winter, based on changes in humidity.

You specifically asked the ratio of water to rice, so here it is:

Sushi Rice (Sticky Rice): The weight of the dried rice x 1.30 - 1.35 (for example): Rice 3.6Kg(7.9lbs)
After soaked weight 4.6Kg(10.1lbs)=1kg(2.2lbs) of Water absorbed
3.6Kg x 1.30 = 4.68Kg(10.3lbs)(Total amount of water)
So, adding water is 4.68Kg - 1Kg = 3.68Kg(8.1lbs)

Rice cooked in hard water tends to be harder, but the quality of water does not pose specific problems unless it is of an extreme hardness. Any chlorine smell may be effectively removed with a water purifier.

Moisture distribution in the cooker is uneven immediately after cooking. By allowing time for the rice to settle, any extra moisture on the surface of the grain is evaporated, thus evening out the moisture content of each grain.

Gelatinization is incomplete unless the rice is kept at a temperature higher than 98°C, or about 210°F, for approximately 20 minutes.

When Adding Sushi Seasoning to the rice

Wet a wooden rice-cooling tub, or HANGIRI, and pour the cooked rice in it. Sprinkle Sushi Seasoning over the rice while hot (the temperature of the rice should be over 90°C, or about 190°F).

Fluff with a rice paddle, by moving it from the bottom up, to coat the rice evenly with vinegar. Quickly break up any chunks with the paddle to prevent clumps from forming.

Use a gentle cutting motion of the paddle, rather than mixing the rice into a paste. At the same time, fan it with a rice-cooling fan, or UCHIWA, to cool it down slightly. I use a clip-on electric fan about 8 inches in diameter clipped to a cupboard handle above the rice. 

If the temperature of the rice is too low when adding Sushi Seasoning, the rice becomes sticky, forming hard-to-separate clumps. Furthermore, the rice loses its sheen and its surface becomes rough.

After cooking the rice, but before molding it into nigiri or Maki, It' important to cool it properly:

*Cool the rice*

It is important to cool the rice prior to molding, or forming the rice into various shapes. Control the cooling process to reduce the temperature 30° and 40°C (about 86° to 104°F). 

High temperatures may cause water condensation in the rice container, leading to stickiness and discoloration of rice. 

To avoid this, the rice should be slightly cooled to at least 60°C (132°F) prior to molding.

While there are as many recipes for sushi rice as there are chefs who make it, here is a general recipe to get you going:



 Here is a recipe for making sushi rice. Japanese rice is short grain rice and gets slightly sticky when it is cooked. Long grain rice isn't proper for sushi because it is drier and doesn't stick together.
Ingredients:
3 cups Japanese rice
3 1/4 cups water
1/3 cup rice vinegar
3 Tbsp sugar
1 tsp salt

the amounts of vinegar and sugar are increased or decreased for summer and winter when made by professionals and the seasonal amounts are carefully guarded by chefs. You'll have to find your own liking.

Preparation:
Put the rice in a large bowl and wash it with cold water. Repeat washing until the water becomes almost clear. Drain the rice in a colander and set aside for 30 minutes. Place the rice in rice cooker and add water. Let the rice soak in the water at least 30 minutes. Start the cooker. When rice is cooked, let it steam for about 15 minutes.
Prepare sushi vinegar (sushi-zu) by mixing rice vinegar, sugar, and salt in a sauce pan. Put the pan on low heat and heat until the sugar dissolves. Cool the vinegar mixture.
Spread the hot steamed rice into a large plate or a large bowl. Please use a non-metallic bowl to prevent any interaction with rice vinegar. It's best to use a wooden bowl called sushi-oke. Sprinkle the vinegar mixture over the rice and fold the rice by shamoji (rice spatula) quickly. Be careful not to smash the rice. To cool and remove the moisture of the rice well, use a fan as you mix sushi rice. This will give sushi rice a shiny look. It's best to use sushi rice right away.


----------



## spork

spork said:


> I couldn't find a Rolling Stones logo sticker, so I decided to play around with the album title of another ancient rock band that I like.


... one of the hits off the album was "Barracuda."


----------



## Kathleen

I've been newly inspired to make up more Bento ideas.  If only I can shake this sinus infection, I'll try one of them...or more.  For the third weekend running, I've slept most of my time away.


----------



## spork

a shake of benadryl furikake seasoning on top of the rice?  
I've been wanting to see some garden fresh vegetable ideas from you for my lunch box, Kath, take it easy, it'll pass...


----------



## Kathleen

spork said:


> a shake of benadryl furikake seasoning on top of the rice?
> I've been wanting to see some garden fresh vegetable ideas from you for my lunch box, Kath, take it easy, it'll pass...



Thanks, Spork.  

One thing that I want to try to make is the Korean bean sprout salad.  (Is it called Kongnamul Muchim?  I think maybe so.)  I've had it several times.  It's crunchy and often very spicy.  All of the recipes I have found call for raw garlic, which I'm apprehensive to do as raw garlic sometimes does not sit well with me.  Cooked is never a problem.  Also, the salad I have enjoyed the best has almost a kimchi red base on it.  Does anyone know what that could be?

I could eat a bowlful of that salad!  In fact...I have....


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Look at this Stanley Lunchcase...very nice for man's Bento.  http://www.amazon.com/gp/customer-m...8GNSE/ref=cm_ciu_pdp_images_0?ie=UTF8&index=0


----------



## spork

Kathleen said:


> Thanks, Spork.
> 
> One thing that I want to try to make is the Korean bean sprout salad.  (Is it called Kongnamul Muchim?  I think maybe so.)  I've had it several times.  It's crunchy and often very spicy.  All of the recipes I have found call for raw garlic, which I'm apprehensive to do as raw garlic sometimes does not sit well with me.  Cooked is never a problem.  Also, the salad I have enjoyed the best has almost a kimchi red base on it.  Does anyone know what that could be?
> 
> I could eat a bowlful of that salad!  In fact...I have....


Koreans love their garlic raw.  You might try subbing with garlic powder?

Couple of pointers for bean sprout salad.  Add just a little vinegar to boiling pot of water.  Don't overcook, blanch for less than 1 minute.  Shock immediately in cold water.  Love bean sprouts!  If I'm not feeling lazy, it makes a big presentation difference to sort through them and trim any root beards.

My Japanese dressing is mirin, rice vinegar, soy sauce and toasted white sesame seeds, roughly 1:2:2:1 ratio.  Finish with a shake of togarashi (chili pepper mix).

If the Korean kongnamul muchim had a kimchi look and taste to it, you might try adding Indonesian sambal oelek.  I've tried a variety of preparations, including powders, for kimchi.  My favorite is a Japanese brand of thick paste that I've noted is also sold online at the Murakai store.  Page 2 under category "Daily," it's described as "kimuchi."  My local Asian market sells it in smaller 5oz bottles.


----------



## spork

I'm not a big fan of the Philadelphia Roll, but I wanted to try  Timothy's basic idea for trout.  It's a bit sloppy, and it's more of a  inside-out _futomaki_ (fat roll).






A few subs with whatever I had in frig/pantry.  It was actually very  tasty.  But, cooked freshwater trout is a bit too delicate in taste and  got lost in the roll, I think.  



Damien said:


> My local asian market has started to sell onigiri molds.. let me know if you guys are looking for anything specific...
> -Damien


Damien, there's something I've been looking for the past couple years.  If you ever see something that fits the bill, PM me please.  Not to diss tradition because my bamboo mat works just fine, but I want a 21st Century sushi rolling mat.  Non-stick, dishwash safe, standard size (about 8 x 9.5 in).  I've never heard of such a thing, but I find it hard to think that there wouldn't be one by now somewhere.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

They are pretty, Spork!  Too bad about the trout.  I wonder if a smoked salt on the trout would have made the flavor bolder without masking the fish.

I was able to pick up Kombu today at 20% off, regular price.  Same with the bonito flakes.  Dashi is in my future.


----------



## spork

Thanks, Fi.  Tim had a somewhat similar idea of filleting and then tempura the trout to isolate it as an ingredient.  I'll post some suggestions about what to do with excess kombu later (no hurry, it keeps forever).


----------



## Timothy

spork said:


> I'm not a big fan of the Philadelphia Roll, but I wanted to try Timothy's basic idea for trout. It's a bit sloppy, and it's more of a inside-out _futomaki_ (fat roll).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A few subs with whatever I had in frig/pantry. It was actually very tasty. But, cooked freshwater trout is a bit too delicate in taste and got lost in the roll, I think.


 
spork, that is one fine looking roll!

How did it taste? The fish was a little subdued by the other flavors? What a drag.

I was hoping the fried flavor of the tempura would have brought out the fish flavor a bit more.

Its a beautiful roll though.

You done good!


----------



## spork

I'm fortunate to have a friend in Japan who sends me rolls of "saran wrap" in 22cm sushi size.  It's not microwaveable, but otherwise far superior sheets of petrochemical engineering.  Unfortunately, it doesn't make me any better at rolling inside-outs.

I did not tempura the trout.  I love filleting whole fish.  The exception is trout, which is a PITA to de-bone, compared to the ease of separating its skeleton after cooking.  I've also been thinking of shredding it, forming it into logs, and cooking it twice, sort of like Thai fish chips or Timothy's Indonesian shrimp bahwan, both of which by the way make for great bento.


----------



## Timothy

spork said:


> I'm fortunate to have a friend in Japan who sends me rolls of "saran wrap" in 22cm sushi size. It's not microwaveable, but otherwise far superior sheets of petrochemical engineering. Unfortunately, it doesn't make me any better at rolling inside-outs.
> 
> I did not tempura the trout. I love filleting whole fish. The exception is trout, which is a PITA to de-bone, compared to the ease of separating its skeleton after cooking. I've also been thinking of shredding it, forming it into logs, and cooking it twice, sort of like Thai fish chips or Timothy's Indonesian shrimp bahwan, both of which by the way make for great bento.


 
With hard-to-fillet fish, I sometimes will poach them in a 50-50 milk/water bath until just cooked and then seperate the meat into "Logs". Then I dry them and cook them tempura style for fish rolls.

I think you did a wonderful job of it. It made me hungry to look at your finished rolls.


----------



## Damien

spork said:


> Damien, there's something I've been looking for the past couple years.  If you ever see something that fits the bill, PM me please.  Not to diss tradition because my bamboo mat works just fine, but I want a 21st Century sushi rolling mat.  Non-stick, dishwash safe, standard size (about 8 x 9.5 in).  I've never heard of such a thing, but I find it hard to think that there wouldn't be one by now somewhere.



Spork.. I've never seen what you describe. I'll keep an eye out though. Most places I've seen just use plastic wrap to keep the cleanup minimal and non-stick.

-Damien


----------



## Timothy

spork said:


> Damien, there's something I've been looking for the past couple years. If you ever see something that fits the bill, PM me please. Not to diss tradition because my bamboo mat works just fine, but I want a 21st Century sushi rolling mat. Non-stick, dishwash safe, standard size (about 8 x 9.5 in). I've never heard of such a thing, but I find it hard to think that there wouldn't be one by now somewhere.


 
Hey spork, I've never seen anything like what you want either. There is a lady at a local restaurant that uses a dish cloth to roll with. It's the weirdest thing I've seen yet. The dish cloth is folded into quarters and damp. she makes the roll by hand and then, when she flips it to tighten the roll, she lays this cloth across the roll and uses that to firm the roll. It's really weird and awesome to watch.

I'll keep my eyes open for you. If I see any cool roll making gadgets, I'll let you know.


----------



## Kathleen

Spork, your trout rolls look awesome.  Also, thank you for the advice in regards to the bean sprout salad.  I cannot wait to try it.

Here is a question for the group: Asian noodles.  What are the different types and how to you use them?  For example, what exactly ARE the noodles I find in lo mein, and how to they differ from other types?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

lo mein are wheat noodles, same with chow mein, the difference is how they are cooked.  Chow mein can be larger, like the difference between spaghetti and angel hair.

Soba noodles usually have buckwheat flour.


----------



## Kathleen

Thanks!  Where do the rice noodles come in?


----------



## spork

That's a big question, Kathleen.  Once upon a time, the FDA forbade them to be labeled either "noodle" or "pasta," requiring the term "alimentary paste" instead.  Mein, mien and men is from the Chinese for "noodle," usually wheat and egg.  Fun or fen, is from one the Chinese words for "rice," but is used for noodles made from other starches too.  Most rice noodles will be called fun.  Chow-fun, for example, is a favorite of mine -- a thick, wide rice noodle often sold refrigerated at Asian markets.  Bee-fun, sai-fun, there are a lot of noodle varieties.


----------



## Pippipotamus

> Chow-fun, for example, is a favorite of mine -- a thick, wide rice noodle



Whoa.. I thought could it be? So I looked up chow-fun on google images and YES! those are my favorite kind of noodles... I never knew what they were called until now, I always just assumed they were handmade by the restaurants since I couldn't find any info on em. now I must find some. w00t!


----------



## Timothy

spork said:


> Chow-fun, for example, is a favorite of mine -- a thick, wide rice noodle often sold refrigerated at Asian markets. Bee-fun, sai-fun, there are a lot of noodle varieties.


 
Rice noodles are one of my favorites also, spork. I love the "Dynasty" brand Maifun rice sticks with my stir fry combos after only hydrating it in hot water. Wonderful stuff.


----------



## spork

*somen*

You’re likely to find somen noodles at your local market’s ethnic aisle.  It’s almost always packaged in neat trays of them banded into serving portions.  Each band, I’d say, is a serving for two.  It’s an extremely thin wheat pasta, tricky to work with.  Taste is quite bland, with a hint of rice.  I thought I’d pass along some of my personal pointers...

The dry, thin strands are fragile, so handle them delicately.

Immersion in ample boiling water is 90-120 seconds with a constant stir, or they’ll stick together something fierce.  Drain and shock in ice water immediately.  Rinse thoroughly with running water.  Relative to their size and brief cooking time, they absorb a lot of water and release a lot of starch (the drained pot of water will turn noticeably viscous).  I don’t salt the water.

It’s often served cold.  Maybe with a cold cup of dipping broth on the side.  Or, soaked in a vinegary dressing with salad toppings.

It’s good for fortifying simple hot soups.  But, it will quickly lose its texture and turn mushy, so it needs to be served immediately and in small portion.

It can be added to the end of a stir-fry.  But, it should be a very brief re-heating toss.  The stir-fry should be saucier and more wet than usual.  Otherwise, the noodles will start to release its starch again and begin to clump into a tightly knitted ball.

I like to cook my maifun exactly the same way as Timothy.  And, I’ve tried simply re-hydrating somen in a bowl of very hot water.  Doesn’t work; it retains the nasty taste of raw flour; it has to be cooked.

I’m always ISO new recipes with somen... especially for bento lunch.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Nice tips on somen noodles, noted and thanks.  Love noodles!


----------



## Kathleen

I love noodles too.  Has anyone ever tried making their own? I've made pasta and egg noodles, but not any kind of Asian noodle.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I would like to make some soba noodles, but have not found a recipe, just descriptions.  I do have a pasta machine, so it would be nice!


----------



## Kathleen

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I would like to make some soba noodles, but have not found a recipe, just descriptions.  I do have a pasta machine, so it would be nice!



I've not seen a recipe, but I did see this article about making them.  I'd rather have a recipe, but the pictures are almost worth giving it a try with the information alone!  I did not notice before, but here is a link to the academy which has movies online to see how they are made!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Well I got the formula:
8 parts buckwheat flour
2 parts wheat flour
water 50% of the flour weight

Read through the method, I think I can duplicate this fairly well.

4 cups buckwheat
1 cup wheat
weigh and use half the weight for your water.  Should make enough noodles for a couple meals.

Thanks Kathleen, that was a very nice website and more information than I've gotten from other sites.


----------



## spork

I want a report on your fresh soba noodle experience, PF!  Dad would be proud.

Elsewhere, Timothy posted about making tofu from scratch.  I've only seen this done by my mother a couple of times (what with fresh tofu & fish cake bakeries at every other block).  And I recall seeing Ming Tsai make it once on TV.  On my last run to the Asian market, I saw this on the shelves.  I'm eager to try.  But, my creative hemisphere is frozen, and I can't seem to come up with a suitably improvised "mold" that will allow excess water to drain...  any suggestions?  (I think my onigiri molds would work, but they're not big enough for a starting volume of 5.5 cups.)







If this works to my liking, I'll try again from scratch soy beans.


----------



## Timothy

spork said:


> I want a report on your fresh soba noodle experience, PF! Dad would be proud.
> 
> Elsewhere, Timothy posted about making tofu from scratch. I've only seen this done by my mother a couple of times (what with fresh tofu & fish cake bakeries at every other block). And I recall seeing Ming Tsai make it once on TV. On my last run to the Asian market, I saw this on the shelves. I'm eager to try. But, my creative hemisphere is frozen, and I can't seem to come up with a suitably improvised "mold" that will allow excess water to drain... any suggestions? (I think my onigiri molds would work, but they're not big enough for a starting volume of 5.5 cups.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If this works to my liking, I'll try again from scratch soy beans.


 
I use my sushi mold to form tofu. It looks exactly like this:


----------



## PrincessFiona60

LOL!  Dad has 45 pounds of buckwheat flour, I know, I got it for him.  I sent the formula to him in an e-mail.  So he will be making soba noodles, too!

Heck I would go get a wooden cigar box from a smoke shop and put a divider in it, drill small holes in the bottom for drainage.  If you are lucky, you can find one with a divider in it already!  Soak it in vinegar to remove any residual aroma from the cigars.  Most shops have several on hand, I get them for trinket and game storage.


----------



## Kathleen

PF, I want a report on your fresh soba noodles too!!!!

Spork, what about using some Ziplock containers?  If they need drainage, you can put holes in them.  Also, you can get squarish shapes.  If you need to have finer drainage, you can use butter muslin.  You could stack them and fill the top one with water as a press.



spork said:


> I want a report on your fresh soba noodle experience, PF!  Dad would be proud.
> 
> Elsewhere, Timothy posted about making tofu from scratch.  I've only seen this done by my mother a couple of times (what with fresh tofu & fish cake bakeries at every other block).  And I recall seeing Ming Tsai make it once on TV.  On my last run to the Asian market, I saw this on the shelves.  I'm eager to try.  But, my creative hemisphere is frozen, and I can't seem to come up with a suitably improvised "mold" that will allow excess water to drain...  any suggestions?  (I think my onigiri molds would work, but they're not big enough for a starting volume of 5.5 cups.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If this works to my liking, I'll try again from scratch soy beans.


----------



## spork

Kathleen said:


> PF, I want a report on your fresh soba noodles too!!!!
> 
> Spork, what about using some Ziplock containers?  If they need drainage, you can put holes in them.  Also, you can get squarish shapes.  If you need to have finer drainage, you can use butter muslin.  You could stack them and fill the top one with water as a press.


Thanks for everyone's help.  I'll be using Kath's brilliant solution, and let you know how it turns out...


----------



## PrincessFiona60

See, if I had not been hidebound about using a wooden shape, I would have thought of that soon enough.    It is brilliant, Kathleen!

I will try the soba noodles next weekend, no time left on this rotation.  I'm still looking for my Christmas scrubs.


----------



## Kathleen

Thanks for the kudos on the idea!  I want reports though!

PF, maybe you could turn your cigar box into a new bento!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Kathleen said:


> Thanks for the kudos on the idea!  I want reports though!
> 
> PF, maybe you could turn your cigar box into a new bento!



Shrek uses them for his markers and guitar things.  A new Bento is a fantastic idea.  I know the girls at the smoke shop and need an excuse to visit.  Some cigars boxes is a good excuse!


----------



## spork

I was seriously thinking... tofu with the aroma of sweet tobacco might be a superb idea!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

spork said:


> I was seriously thinking... tofu with the aroma of sweet tobacco might be a superb idea!



I would make for an interesting taste.


----------



## Kathleen

Be sure that the rest of us get that report too!


----------



## spork

1. white miso soup with tofu, wakame seaweed and scallion
2. onigiri & a link of sweet Chinese sausage
3. various cold leftovers from pot of _oden_
4. _saki-ika_ snack
5. hot green tea





Onigiri are individually plastic-wrapped, frozen, and zapped for 20 seconds in microwave to pack for lunch.  Some are mixed with _shiso_ furikake (dried, salted, citrusy leaves of beafsteak plant),  Another furikake has dried salmon flakes, nori, sesame seed and other stuff.  And my third onigiri has a topping of dried baby anchovies.  Yum, I had some of them for breakfast.  




Oden is a common street food in Japan, often served as skewers of stuff like winter root veggies simmering in a broth.  You pay by the number of skewers left on your plate.  Here's the wiki entry:  Oden - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia  My broth was chicken/dashi about 2:1, soy sauce & sake & sugar to taste, usually stronger than a soup.  I have potato, mountain yam, carrot, pork shoulder, _gobo-maki_ (burdock root wrapped in surimi fishcake), and chrysanthemum leaves.  I forgot to pack some pungent Chinese mustard to go with my oden.  Saki-ika (this one spiced mildly hot) is dried strips of squid.  Love 'em!  They're like the beef jerky of Asia.  Great snacks because chewing them is a natural hunger suppressant.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I'm busy eating and that just made me slobber all over the screen!  Beautiful!


----------



## Kathleen

Spork, that looks fantastic.  You are the bento-sensei, I think!


----------



## LPBeier

I still have to get a picture up of my wonderful little Bento Box that showed up on my doorstep!

I still haven't been sleeping well and my eating habits have been not very good either.  Thursday morning, after a particularly bad night, I woke up to a foil wrapped package on my night stand.  Beside it was my water thermos with juice in it.  DH leaves the house at 5 am to go to work and I woke around 8.  Unwrapping the foil I found my little Bento and opened it.  Inside was some still warm fried rice with egg, peas and green onion (which he made up then from some leftover rice), sesame crackers, and a pre-made vegetable spring roll which was still warm and crisp!

An awesome Bento breakfast in bed!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

LPBeier said:


> I still have to get a picture up of my wonderful little Bento Box that showed up on my doorstep!
> 
> I still haven't been sleeping well and my eating habits have been not very good either.  Thursday morning, after a particularly bad night, I woke up to a foil wrapped package on my night stand.  Beside it was my water thermos with juice in it.  DH leaves the house at 5 am to go to work and I woke around 8.  Unwrapping the foil I found my little Bento and opened it.  Inside was some still warm fried rice with egg, peas and green onion (which he made up then from some leftover rice), sesame crackers, and a pre-made vegetable spring roll which was still warm and crisp!
> 
> An awesome Bento breakfast in bed!



You might talk to Shrek for me...


----------



## spork

Good to hear from you, LB!  Not that I would wish to be in your shoes, but it felt good for the duration of your nice post.  Great sounding breakfast.  No need to stress on pics, we get just as much enjoyment from food descriptions.  Sleep well, eat well, move and think well.


----------



## Kathleen

LPBeier said:


> I still have to get a picture up of my wonderful little Bento Box that showed up on my doorstep!
> 
> I still haven't been sleeping well and my eating habits have been not very good either.  Thursday morning, after a particularly bad night, I woke up to a foil wrapped package on my night stand.  Beside it was my water thermos with juice in it.  DH leaves the house at 5 am to go to work and I woke around 8.  Unwrapping the foil I found my little Bento and opened it.  Inside was some still warm fried rice with egg, peas and green onion (which he made up then from some leftover rice), sesame crackers, and a pre-made vegetable spring roll which was still warm and crisp!
> 
> An awesome Bento breakfast in bed!



That is so sweet, LB!  What a nice thing to have there when you wake.  

What I love about my Bento box lunches is that they make me feel like I felt when I was very young and my mother packed my lunch.  It feels special to have a pretty lunch waiting for me.  Silly since I make it, but whatever works.


----------



## spork

Damien said:


> Spork.. I've never seen what you describe. I'll keep an eye out though. Most places I've seen just use plastic wrap to keep the cleanup minimal and non-stick.
> -Damien





Timothy said:


> Hey spork, I've never seen anything like what you want either. There is a lady at a local restaurant that uses a dish cloth to roll with. It's the weirdest thing I've seen yet. The dish cloth is folded into quarters and damp. she makes the roll by hand and then, when she flips it to tighten the roll, she lays this cloth across the roll and uses that to firm the roll. It's really weird and awesome to watch.
> 
> I'll keep my eyes open for you. If I see any cool roll making gadgets, I'll let you know.


I found something!  The oldest asian market in town is a hole-in-the-wall which I hadn't been frequenting since three competing gigantic markets were built a few years ago.  I stopped by today and found these, supposedly non-stick polypropylene, safe to a hundred degrees celsius.  I was surprised that the store appears to still be doing well; could be that the owner has a loyal following of customers for her weekend cooking classes in back of the store.


----------



## Timothy

While making some rolls the other night, I found that my bamboo mat will fit just right into a gallon baggie. When I was finished, I just wiped the baggie clean and rolled up the mat.

Perfect!


----------



## Savory

spork said:


> 1. white miso soup with tofu, wakame seaweed and scallion
> 2. onigiri & a link of sweet Chinese sausage
> 3. various cold leftovers from pot of _oden_
> 4. _saki-ika_ snack
> 5. hot green tea
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Onigiri are individually plastic-wrapped, frozen, and zapped for 20 seconds in microwave to pack for lunch. Some are mixed with _shiso_ furikake (dried, salted, citrusy leaves of beafsteak plant), Another furikake has dried salmon flakes, nori, sesame seed and other stuff. And my third onigiri has a topping of dried baby anchovies. Yum, I had some of them for breakfast.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oden is a common street food in Japan, often served as skewers of stuff like winter root veggies simmering in a broth. You pay by the number of skewers left on your plate. Here's the wiki entry: Oden - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia My broth was chicken/dashi about 2:1, soy sauce & sake & sugar to taste, usually stronger than a soup. I have potato, mountain yam, carrot, pork shoulder, _gobo-maki_ (burdock root wrapped in surimi fishcake), and chrysanthemum leaves. I forgot to pack some pungent Chinese mustard to go with my oden. Saki-ika (this one spiced mildly hot) is dried strips of squid. Love 'em! They're like the beef jerky of Asia. Great snacks because chewing them is a natural hunger suppressant.


 
Looks so beautiful!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Savory said:


> Looks so beautiful!



Spork is a Bento Master.


----------



## spork

Thanks, all.  Your kind words encourage me to keep posting the occasional pics of my lunch box.  (Secretly, I have second grade fears that someone will comment on my lunches as "_benjo_."  Please don't google for a translation.   )


----------



## LPBeier

spork said:


> Thanks, all.  Your kind words encourage me to keep posting the occasional pics of my lunch box.  (Secretly, I have second grade fears that someone will comment on my lunches as "_benjo_."  Please don't google for a translation.   )


Spork, your lunches are a masterpiece!  Works of art!  You are a great inspiration.  

I have to go to Vancouver for the day on Thursday and I get a lunch break.  Originally I was going to meet a friend but she can't make it now.  So, I have already started planning my Bento lunch.  I think I will make some more of the vegetarian rice we tried last week, some veggie sushi which I will pick up on my way out of town and to drink I will take some green tea in my thermos and cranberry juice (straight, not cocktail) mixed with club soda in my thermal water bottle!

This will be the first "away from home" adventure for me and my Bento.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

spork said:


> Thanks, all.  Your kind words encourage me to keep posting the occasional pics of my lunch box.  (Secretly, I have second grade fears that someone will comment on my lunches as "_benjo_."  Please don't google for a translation.   )



I would never call it that!

I love your Bento, they give me inspiration.


----------



## Timothy

spork said:


> I found something! The oldest Asian market in town is a hole-in-the-wall which I hadn't been frequenting since three competing gigantic markets were built a few years ago. I stopped by today and found these, supposedly non-stick polypropylene, safe to a hundred degrees Celsius. I was surprised that the store appears to still be doing well; could be that the owner has a loyal following of customers for her weekend cooking classes in back of the store.


 
That looks perfect! I also discovered that my bamboo rolling mat fits snugly into a gallon baggie. I made some rolls the other night and used it that way and it was as snap to clean. I took the baggie off and trashed it. It did wipe down easily between rolls and the baggie didn't seem to hinder me in my roll making.


----------



## spork

I saw your earlier post, Timo, and think it's genius.  One of the headaches of bamboo rolling mats is brushing it clean afterward.  A personal headache of making inside-out rolls is wrestling with sheets of sticky cellophane.  This solves both.  Great trick!


----------



## Timothy

spork said:


> I saw your earlier post, Timo, and think it's genius. One of the headaches of bamboo rolling mats is brushing it clean afterward. A personal headache of making inside-out rolls is wrestling with sheets of sticky cellophane. This solves both. Great trick!


 
I actually got the idea from watching "mysushidaddy" videos. he uses one that way. I wish I could say that it wa my idea!


----------



## LPBeier

Woke up to another Bento Breakfast! 
- rice noodles with some small cut broccoli, cauliflower and carrots
- spring roll
- rice crackers

My water thermos was filled with cranberry juice and my hot thermos was filled with green tea.

Gotta love my DH


----------



## Timothy

LPBeier said:


> Woke up to another Bento Breakfast!
> - rice noodles with some small cut broccoli, cauliflower and carrots
> - spring roll
> - rice crackers
> 
> My water thermos was filled with cranberry juice and my hot thermos was filled with green tea.
> 
> Gotta love my DH


 

Your body loves you! What a wonderful breakfast!


----------



## Kathleen

Spork, like PF says, your Bentos give me inspiration!  I love pictures!  Heck, my Bentos are often not even Asian in nature - but I post them anyway.


----------



## Timothy

Kathleen said:


> Spork, like PF says, your Bentos give me inspiration! I love pictures! Heck, my Bentos are often not even Asian in nature - but I post them anyway.


 
Kathleen, I have to tell you, your sigline cracks me up every time I read it! When I was a young lad, "Mary Ann" in that show spellbound me. I thought she was just beautiful! Ginger never did anything for me. 

For me, I guess it would be "A little bit Ginger, a Whole LOT of Mary Ann!


----------



## spork

I lusted for Mrs. Howell.


----------



## LPBeier

spork said:


> I lusted for Mrs. Howell.




I was "in love" with the Skipper! 

I am off to Vancouver today for a very important meeting which will determine if I qualify for a Pain Clinic Day Program.  I have an hour lunch break and with my finicky tummy I don't want to eat out.  

So, as my Bento and I go on our first  big trip together, here is what I am taking.
- two vegetable spring rolls with my neighbour's home made plum sauce, 
- The last of the rice dish, 
- Some raw veggies
I will take my Cranberry juice in my water bottle and some green tea in my thermos cup.

I am looking forward to lunch already!


----------



## spork

LPBeier said:


> I was "in love" with the Skipper!
> 
> I am off to Vancouver today for a very important meeting which will determine if I qualify for a Pain Clinic Day Program.  I have an hour lunch break and with my finicky tummy I don't want to eat out.
> 
> So, as my Bento and I go on our first  big trip together, here is what I am taking.
> - two vegetable spring rolls with my neighbour's home made plum sauce,
> - The last of the rice dish,
> - Some raw veggies
> I will take my Cranberry juice in my water bottle and some green tea in my thermos cup.
> 
> I am looking forward to lunch already!


I hope the meeting and your bento went well.  I don't much like the sweet-sour dipping sauce for spring rolls that Chinese restaurants serve, so your neighbor's plum sauce piques me.  Nice lunchbox, LB!


----------



## Kathleen

LPBeier said:


> I was "in love" with the Skipper!
> 
> I am off to Vancouver today for a very important meeting which will determine if I qualify for a Pain Clinic Day Program.  I have an hour lunch break and with my finicky tummy I don't want to eat out.
> 
> So, as my Bento and I go on our first  big trip together, here is what I am taking.
> - two vegetable spring rolls with my neighbour's home made plum sauce,
> - The last of the rice dish,
> - Some raw veggies
> I will take my Cranberry juice in my water bottle and some green tea in my thermos cup.
> 
> I am looking forward to lunch already!



It sounds very good!  How does the neighbor make plum sauce?  It sounds great!


----------



## LPBeier

Kathleen said:


> It sounds very good!  How does the neighbor make plum sauce?  It sounds great!





spork said:


> I hope the meeting and your bento went well.  I don't much like the sweet-sour dipping sauce for spring rolls that Chinese restaurants serve, so your neighbor's plum sauce piques me.  Nice lunchbox, LB!



I sat in the pain clinic waiting room rather than going to the cafeteria down the hall because it was quiet and they have comfortable chairs!  Staff and other patients were intrigued by both the box and my food.  The meeting was intense but good - won't know until next week if I qualify for the program.  

I want to ask my neighbour for her recipe, so if I get it I will share it.  It is not sweet at all, is more red in colour and much more appealing than those commercial sauces.


----------



## spork

What a fun disaster!

First, I'm like, okay, soy beans don't have mammary glands.  Their milk  is not really milk.  This pot looks way big enough for even five cups of  cow milk to boil.  Wrong!  As soon as you see the soy bean solution  from powder begin to rise, you're too late. It froths and boils over  like an escaped alien blob creature engulfing your stove top.  Yikes!   The coagulant is fun though, sort of like molecular cuisine.  Here are  my molds in the sink for the instructional 20-minute set.  




And the resulting tofu from my onigiri molds, topped with traditional scallion, ginger, shaved bonito and soy sauce.  





Fun, but more importantly, it didn't taste good.  Made me feel inclined  to join the tofu-bleh crowd.  Were it not for the steaming tofu bakeries  I was entrusted to shop weekly as a five-year old for my mother, I will  try again with whole dried soy beans and google for a good coagulating  agent...


----------



## PrincessFiona60

They certainly look pretty.


----------



## Damien

I <3 comfort food... Made a big bowl of miso soup tonight with shredded carrot, cubed tofu, spring onion, seaweed and udon noodles..

Yum!

-Damien


----------



## PrincessFiona60

That sounds really good.  I've been having a cup of miso everyday about 11 for snack.


----------



## Timothy

Damien said:


> I <3 comfort food... Made a big bowl of miso soup tonight with shredded carrot, cubed tofu, spring onion, seaweed and udon noodles..
> 
> Yum!
> 
> -Damien


 
That sounds like just the way I love miso soup. I slice the onion as this as possible. Seaweed is one of my favorite foods!


----------



## Timothy

spork said:


> What a fun disaster!
> 
> First, I'm like, okay, soy beans don't have mammary glands. Their milk is not really milk. This pot looks way big enough for even five cups of cow milk to boil. Wrong! As soon as you see the soy bean solution from powder begin to rise, you're too late. It froths and boils over like an escaped alien blob creature engulfing your stove top. Yikes! The coagulant is fun though, sort of like molecular cuisine. Here are my molds in the sink for the instructional 20-minute set.
> 
> And the resulting tofu from my onigiri molds, topped with traditional scallion, ginger, shaved bonito and soy sauce.
> 
> 
> Fun, but more importantly, it didn't taste good. Made me feel inclined to join the tofu-bleh crowd. Were it not for the steaming tofu bakeries I was entrusted to shop weekly as a five-year old for my mother, I will try again with whole dried soy beans and google for a good coagulating agent...


I"m sorry it didn't turn out well for you spork!


----------



## spork

I tried it again a couple days ago...

I can only expect so much from powdered soy milk.  My visiting foodie aunt says it can be made from a carton of grocery soy milk.  My foodie uncle says the pot is a b**** to clean afterward.  He's right; it's a bit easier with a large non-stick pot.  A miniscule amount of coagulant is used, so it must be sprinkled throughout the boiled milk.  If callously dumped, it can settle and form burnt or uneven curds.

This time, I molded it using your idea of cheesecloth lining a colander, Timothy.  It's fun.  I'll keep trying to improve on my "homemade tofu."


----------



## Timothy

spork said:


> I tried it again a couple days ago...
> 
> I can only expect so much from powdered soy milk. My visiting foodie aunt says it can be made from a carton of grocery soy milk. My foodie uncle says the pot is a b**** to clean afterward. He's right; it's a bit easier with a large non-stick pot. A miniscule amount of coagulant is used, so it must be sprinkled throughout the boiled milk. If callously dumped, it can settle and form burnt or uneven curds.
> 
> This time, I molded it using your idea of cheesecloth lining a colander, Timothy. It's fun. I'll keep trying to improve on my "homemade tofu."


 
Here's a clip showing the Blender Method of making Soy Milk. The resulting soy milk can be used to make your tofu. Very easy and a great way to do it.
http://www.metacafe.com/watch/461398/how_to_make_soybean_milk_with_a_blender/


----------



## spork

My uncle also said to use a blender, then squeeze out the milk.  He also suggests trying different rennet(?) agents.  From the time he was eight years old, one of his kitchen chores was to make the day's tofu.  He used ordinary, natural sea water as the coagulant.


----------



## Timothy

spork said:


> My uncle also said to use a blender, then squeeze out the milk. He also suggests trying different rennet(?) agents. From the time he was eight years old, one of his kitchen chores was to make the day's tofu. He used ordinary, natural sea water as the coagulant.


 
I use fresh squeezed lime juice as the coagulant. I like the flavor it gives the tofu.


----------



## Timothy

Here's another video of how to make your own tofu/soy milk.

This may be the most clear and best produced video on this that I've found. 

How to Make Tofu - YouTube


----------



## Merlot

Soooo...  I have been trying to keep up with the newer posts and reading the older ones as I have time.

Darn you all, I bought a Mr. Bento today.    My lunches will not be as fancy as the ones posted.  They will consist more of soups, cheese/ crackers, salads etc.  (nothing Japanese!)

I really wanted the cute little orange/ red/ pink one but the reviews were not good (leakage, can't microwave, not insulated, can't take anything liquidy)  (tried to attach picture)...  and for Spork.. I saw this and immediately thought of you...  (another picture).


----------



## Kathleen

Merlot said:


> Soooo...  I have been trying to keep up with the newer posts and reading the older ones as I have time.
> 
> Darn you all, I bought a Mr. Bento today.    My lunches will not be as fancy as the ones posted.  They will consist more of soups, cheese/ crackers, salads etc.  (nothing Japanese!)
> 
> I really wanted the cute little orange/ red/ pink one but the reviews were not good (leakage, can't microwave, not insulated, can't take anything liquidy)  (tried to attach picture)...  and for Spork.. I saw this and immediately thought of you...  (another picture).



YAY!  I cannot wait to hear what you make.  Most of mine were not Japanese, but I get really excited when I pack my lunch in one of the boxes that I have.  Be sure to post pictures!  Japanese or not, all inspire!  And the cute little orange/red/pink bento?  Well....really.  You cannot have too many.    Really!


----------



## Merlot

Kathleen said:


> YAY! I cannot wait to hear what you make. Most of mine were not Japanese, but I get really excited when I pack my lunch in one of the boxes that I have. Be sure to post pictures! Japanese or not, all inspire!


 
As I was browsing and looking, I somehow came across a link that sent me to flickr, it had pages of pictures showing bento lunches, I think I could get a lot of ideas from there.


----------



## Kathleen

Merlot said:


> As I was browsing and looking, I somehow came across a link that sent me to flickr, it had pages of pictures showing bento lunches, I think I could get a lot of ideas from there.



I found a group on Flickr too that focused on Laptop Lunch kits, which is the first set that I bought.  I wanted pretty colors.  Sad way to choose, isn't it?  I will add that I've got no regrets in that though.


----------



## Merlot

Kathleen said:


> I found a group on Flickr too that focused on Laptop Lunch kits, which is the first set that I bought. I wanted pretty colors. Sad way to choose, isn't it? I will add that I've got no regrets in that though.


 
 I had to force myself not to buy that colorful box, grey it was...


----------



## Kathleen

Merlot said:


> I had to force myself not to buy that colorful box, grey it was...



Oh, don't deprive yourself of color!  The orange/red/pink one was adorable.  You cannot have too many Bento boxes.    Nor the fun toys that can go with them.  Really.


----------



## Merlot

Kathleen said:


> Oh, don't deprive yourself of color! The orange/red/pink one was adorable. You cannot have too many Bento boxes.  Nor the fun toys that can go with them. Really.


 
If I keep thinking about it, next friday, new payday I will get it along with other items I have found amongst the forums that I'm not sure how I have lived without.


----------



## Kathleen

Merlot said:


> If I keep thinking about it, next friday, new payday I will get it along with other items I have found amongst the forums that I'm not sure how I have lived without.



It really is super cute.  Where did you find it?  It almost looks like something more vintage!


----------



## Merlot

Kathleen said:


> It really is super cute. Where did you find it? It almost looks like something more vintage!


 
Amazon, where I buy everything!  http://www.amazon.com/Vivo-Kids-Ben...1_22?s=kitchen&ie=UTF8&qid=1326591820&sr=1-22  This is actually the kids version, they have bigger ones too.  My thought with the bigger ones was that I could just put small containers inside the box if it was something that needed to be taken out to heat up.  (the reviews mentioned that) I'm going to talk myself into it...


----------



## Kathleen

Merlot said:


> Amazon, where I buy everything!  Amazon.com: Vivo Kids Bento Box, Orange and Pink: Kitchen & Dining  This is actually the kids version, they have bigger ones too.  My thought with the bigger ones was that I could just put small containers inside the box if it was something that needed to be taken out to heat up.  (the reviews mentioned that) I'm going to talk myself into it...



Talk yourself into it.  *nods*  What I have found is this: When I pack my lunch, I eat healthier, pack enough to hold me until I come home, and do not arrive home starving.  Also, I generally will make time to eat, which I do not always do when I do not pack a lunch.  Prior to this Bento thread, I would just throw something together like a sandwich, chips, etc.  With the Bento, I actually think about what I will pack and I feel like I am six all over again when lunch time arrives.  Perhaps that is odd, and a bit sad, but it is true.  Lunch is fun again.  

When I got the Bento set, I also started to "try to eat a rainbow" every day.  Meaning that I would try to eat some sort of veggie or fruit in all colors: White/Beige, Yellow/Orange, Orange/Red, Purple/Blue, Green.  When I do this, I know that I feel healthier than when I don't pack the lunch.  So, if the colors, the silliness, the Hello Kitty extras, etc. do this for me, I encourage you to get what will make lunch fun (and healthy) for you too!


----------



## Merlot

I usually throw a sandwich and chips in a kroger bag.   I will eat in the cafe when I forget a lunch and the option there is rarely healthy. 
 
 I like your ideas about the colors and it definitely makes a pretty picture! 
 
 I work with about 12 other therapists, all female except for one and almost everyone of them is on a diet.  What I do see is them bringing a "healthy choice meal", eating it and then giving in by eating the free for all bag of chips on the table or just a "few" bites of chocolate laying around.  I want to be healthy but enjoy my lunch as well and I know a lean cuisine isn't going to do it for me!  Sadly enough, the box I really wanted is now on order  _I sware I have no self control_....  I have the money so meh, I will be a happy girl.  and the girls at work will be so envious, muhaaa. 



Kathleen said:


> Talk yourself into it. *nods* What I have found is this: When I pack my lunch, I eat healthier, pack enough to hold me until I come home, and do not arrive home starving. Also, I generally will make time to eat, which I do not always do when I do not pack a lunch. Prior to this Bento thread, I would just throw something together like a sandwich, chips, etc. With the Bento, I actually think about what I will pack and I feel like I am six all over again when lunch time arrives. Perhaps that is odd, and a bit sad, but it is true. Lunch is fun again.
> 
> When I got the Bento set, I also started to "try to eat a rainbow" every day. Meaning that I would try to eat some sort of veggie or fruit in all colors: White/Beige, Yellow/Orange, Orange/Red, Purple/Blue, Green. When I do this, I know that I feel healthier than when I don't pack the lunch. So, if the colors, the silliness, the Hello Kitty extras, etc. do this for me, I encourage you to get what will make lunch fun (and healthy) for you too!


----------



## spork

Dang!  I want that Rolling Stones lunchbox!  Makes me want to tear into it come lunchtime.  

It's fun putting it together in the morning, fun to eat, fun to reassemble emptied afterward.  And, I too agree that it seems to encourage healthier eating.  Less pre-made or processed stuff that just gets thrown into a paper bag.  Less fastfood restaurants/cafeterias.  More thought goes into its assembly = better food choices.

Don't worry at the start, Merlot, about fretting over what to put into it.  The menus come easier as you build a repertoire of what works and what doesn't.  As for the Japanese bento lunches I've posted, it's mostly simply because my marinara spaghetti lunches don't photograph as well.

Yay!  Have fun, Merlot.


----------



## Merlot

spork said:


> Dang! I want that Rolling Stones lunchbox! Makes me want to tear into it come lunchtime.
> 
> It's fun putting it together in the morning, fun to eat, fun to reassemble emptied afterward. And, I too agree that it seems to encourage healthier eating. Less pre-made or processed stuff that just gets thrown into a paper bag. Less fastfood restaurants/cafeterias. More thought goes into its assembly = better food choices.
> 
> Don't worry at the start, Merlot, about fretting over what to put into it. The menus come easier as you build a repertoire of what works and what doesn't. As for the Japanese bento lunches I've posted, it's mostly simply because my marinara spaghetti lunches don't photograph as well.
> 
> Yay! Have fun, Merlot.


 
The RS lunchbox comes from amazon and is just 3 easy payments of... 

My plan was actually grilled chicken, whole wheat pasta and marinara (how did you know!)  I also bought some baby bella cheese.  The fruit looked awful but I have some frozen peaches...  I think I can work on it.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Many of my best lunches have come from the inspiration at this blog: Just Bento | a healthy meal in a box: great bento recipes, tips, and more

She covers everything, right now her hubby is making Bentos, as she is recovering from cancer treatment.  And I love the cookbook...it's available at Amazon...<duck>


----------



## Merlot

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Many of my best lunches have come from the inspiration at this blog: Just Bento | a healthy meal in a box: great bento recipes, tips, and more
> 
> She covers everything, right now her hubby is making Bentos, as she is recovering from cancer treatment. And I love the cookbook...it's available at Amazon...<duck>


 

 *starts to sweat*  That amazon one click deal is a scary scary thing.  

Thank you for the recommendation, I'll check it out!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Merlot said:


> *starts to sweat*  That amazon one click deal is a scary scary thing.
> 
> Thank you for the recommendation, I'll check it out!



Oh yeah, I got in lots of trouble with the Amazon one click...nori punches, Hello Kitty things...more bento boxes...


----------



## Kathleen

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Oh yeah, I got in lots of trouble with the Amazon one click...nori punches, Hello Kitty things...more bento boxes...



Hello Kitty Things....

MORE Bento Boxes.....One can never have too many!  

Amazon One-Click.......Did you know I can click it while holding a conversation??


----------



## Timothy

I buy a lot of stuff via Amazon. I've so far resisted signing up for the one-click purchasing. The standard method works fine for me with PayPal.


----------



## Merlot

Timothy said:


> I buy a lot of stuff via Amazon. I've so far resisted signing up for the one-click purchasing. The standard method works fine for me with PayPal.


 
It actually comes in really handy for me regarding my kindle.  I'm sure a few extra steps wouldn't hurt me but I do like it


----------



## spork

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Many of my best lunches have come from the inspiration at this blog: Just Bento | a healthy meal in a box: great bento recipes, tips, and more
> 
> She covers everything, right now her hubby is making Bentos, as she is recovering from cancer treatment.  And I love the cookbook...it's available at Amazon...<duck>


I may have to subscribe...
Boxes made by "The Guy," otherwise known as Max.
As for signing up to Amazon's patented one-click, knowing me, I would click-click-click-click, dang-it-what's-wrong-with-this-stupid-computer?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Kathleen said:


> Hello Kitty Things....
> 
> MORE Bento Boxes.....One can never have too many!
> 
> Amazon One-Click.......Did you know I can click it while holding a conversation??



I can click it with my eyes closed!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Merlot said:


> It actually comes in really handy for me regarding my kindle.  I'm sure a few extra steps wouldn't hurt me but I do like it



The Kindle is how I got onto the one-click...it does save time when I am on a spending spree.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

spork said:


> I may have to subscribe...
> Boxes made by "The Guy," otherwise known as Max.
> As for signing up to Amazon's patented one-click, knowing me, I would click-click-click-click, dang-it-what's-wrong-with-this-stupid-computer?



I love her recipes made just for Bento...and Max's Bentos are great.  The last meatball one is very tasty.

Amazon and I have had a long time relationship...


----------



## Kathleen

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I love her recipes made just for Bento...and Max's Bentos are great.  The last meatball one is very tasty.
> 
> Amazon and I have had a long time relationship...



It's an awesome website for bentos.  

Amazon is an easy one to have those multi-year r/ships with.


----------



## spork

yesterday's bento...





1. enoki mushroom, leek & rice vermicelli soup
2. Filipino pancit noodles
3. _kinpira gobo_, baked ham slices, dill pickle spear
4. celery & daikon with peanut butter
5. hot green tea

Soup is chicken & pork base with a couple drops of chilli infused sesame oil.  There are always scraps of broken rice vermicelli in the bottom of a bag that's good filler for bento soups.  The pancit is traditional chinese sausage & cabbage, with a few other veggies.  _Gobo_ is burdock root.  Here's the wiki: Arctium lappa - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia.  It's a bit tough and fibrous.  Braising in soy sauce and mirin with carrots is a very common tsukemono dish; I often have a batch sitting in the frig.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

A thing of beauty Spork!  I love Filipino pancit, the ladies here treat us alot with their home cooking.  They like feeding me because I will try anything they cook.  At least try it and they know what they shouldn't tell me when I ask for a recipe.


----------



## Savory

Looks wonderful spork!

I love the enoki mushroom soup. In fact I always like enoki mushroom no matter how it's cooked.


----------



## Kathleen

How do you make the noodles?  It all looks awesome!


----------



## spork

Pancit is the basic stir-fried noodles of the Philippines, and every home kitchen will have their own recipe.  Much like Japan's yakisoba.  I bought a bag of the thicker type of pancit egg noodles in the refrigerated section of my local Asian market.  Chinese sausage slices and cabbage are the most common, but any stir-fry ingredient is good.  I think I added carrots sliced like the sausages and thin green pepper sliced like the cabbages.  Sauce is variable, but usually contains soy sauce.  I added oyster sauce and dash of worcestershire.  The thing that distinguishes pancit is that it's almost always finished with the requisite tartness of Filipino cuisine, usually vinegar.  I used lemon juice.  I like it cold, as well as hot.

The enoki mushrooms look just like rice noodles.  I think I'll play around with that combination some more...

I took a photo of raw gobo root, too.


----------



## Merlot

No pictures today but I did pack two lettuce rolled chicken salad snacks (_must work on rolling, it will be a mess to eat_!)  low calorie dark chocolate mousse with strawberries, pretzel crackers and a wedge of laughing cow herb and garlic cheese (for snack) and a hard boiled egg with 1 slice whole wheat bread for my breakfast.  My other snack will be all the medicine I am taking for my bronchitis   I love my bento box, I have plans for turkey chili one day, and I am already looking forward to it.


----------



## Kathleen

I've been sick for several days.  Some kind of tummy bug.  I go between feeling better and feeling not-so-great again.  I need to consider something for lunch, but nothing sounds great at this moment.


----------



## Merlot

Hope you get over it soon (hugs)


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Merlot said:


> No pictures today but I did pack two lettuce rolled chicken salad snacks (_must work on rolling, it will be a mess to eat_!)  low calorie dark chocolate mousse with strawberries, pretzel crackers and a wedge of laughing cow herb and garlic cheese (for snack) and a hard boiled egg with 1 slice whole wheat bread for my breakfast.  My other snack will be all the medicine I am taking for my bronchitis   I love my bento box, I have plans for turkey chili one day, and I am already looking forward to it.



Sounds good.  I've been considering changing to ground turkey...just have to convince Shrek!

I'm going to try a week of lettuce wraps, myself with chicken, salmon or tuna.  See how it effects my blood sugars and weight.


----------



## Merlot

I don't prefer ground turkey myself but I can used to it, the DH will just have to eat what I cook, he needs to lose weight anyway 

If you make any good lettuce wraps, pleast post!  I may get to work tomorrow and wish I had made myself a big sub sandwich like I put in the husbands lunch.


----------



## spork

Merlot said:


> No pictures today but I did pack two lettuce rolled chicken salad snacks (_must work on rolling, it will be a mess to eat_!)  low calorie dark chocolate mousse with strawberries, pretzel crackers and a wedge of laughing cow herb and garlic cheese (for snack) and a hard boiled egg with 1 slice whole wheat bread for my breakfast.  My other snack will be all the medicine I am taking for my bronchitis   I love my bento box, I have plans for turkey chili one day, and I am already looking forward to it.


That sounds good, Merlot!  Lettuce wraps can be messy.  I think of them more like tacos than wraps, expecting them to be.  Some work-arounds that might work...

hard fillings, like loaves of meat,
different, more pliable lettuces (red leaf?),
blanched leaf?  maybe nappa cabbage wraps,
wrap ties, like chive or nori ala sushi, etc.

Maybe Fi will have other ideas from a week's worth of experiments...


----------



## Kathleen

I need ideas.  I've grown a bit lazy lately.


----------



## Merlot

spork said:


> That sounds good, Merlot! Lettuce wraps can be messy. I think of them more like tacos than wraps, expecting them to be. Some work-arounds that might work...
> 
> hard fillings, like loaves of meat,
> different, more pliable lettuces (red leaf?),
> blanched leaf? maybe nappa cabbage wraps,
> wrap ties, like chive or nori ala sushi, etc.
> 
> Maybe Fi will have other ideas from a week's worth of experiments...


 

That day was the worst lunch I have ever taken.  I love to eat but it was all I could do to choke a piece down.


----------



## Merlot

Kathleen said:


> I need ideas. I've grown a bit lazy lately.


 

I took chili today with my sprinkle of cheese, green onions on the side.  A few chipolte tortilla strips for crunch on top.   It was pretty good.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I wrapped one tuna sand in iceberg, one in green leaf and one in romaine.  I liked the romaine the best.  Crispy and fresh tasting, it held up to being a wrap and was easy for me to take a bite.  The green leaf was hard to bite through, the ice berg too bleah.  Bite is important since I wear falsies...

I'm going to try Salmon and dill/lemon in spinach leaves next week.  It may just turn into a spinach salad with the Salmon on top!  Hmm...egg salad on spinach.


----------



## spork

A curried chicken salad I fixed for bento a while back.  Cubed leftover breast from a roast, red potatoes nuked and cubed, cubed Cameo apples, finely diced shallot & celery.  Toss with S&P+, a little shelf-stable mayo, dusting of cumin and packaged garam masala to color & taste.  It held up well for lunch.

At the time, I didn't think of it as a lettuce wrap, but it occurs to me now that "chunky" salads would also make for a less messy filling.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Oh that sounds good!  I'ma try that!


----------



## spork

1. cream of bok choi with silk tofu
2. takikomi rice with chicken, gobo & carrot root
3. cucumber/seaweed salad & okra/yamaimo salad
4. apple tart, grapefruit slice
5. black coffee





The soup was my mother's experiment that didn't go too badly, the thickener is rice.  I nuked it, added tofu stovetop for my lunch.  The takikomi is a common one called _kayaku gohan_.  Traditional ingredients are shaved burdock root, carrot, shiitake mushroom, and shirataki.  They're first blanched in soy sauce and rice wine before dumping into the pot of rice to be cooked.  I added leftover chicken breast and finely chopped salted red radish leaves.  The cucumber & seaweed is a basic pickle; the slimy okra & yama imo is an acquired taste, mine is seasoned with dried shiso flakes and lemon juice.  The pie is my first attempt ever at an oven-baked fruit tart, albeit with store-bought pie crust.  The grapefruit is from my neighbor's tree, very sweet less sour.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

spork said:


> 1. cream of bok choi with silk tofu
> 2. takikomi rice with chicken, gobo & carrot root
> 3. cucumber/seaweed salad & okra/yamaimo salad
> 4. apple tart, grapefruit slice
> 5. black coffee
> 
> 
> The soup was my mother's experiment that didn't go too badly, the thickener is rice.  I nuked it, added tofu stovetop for my lunch.  The takikomi is a common one called _kayaku gohan_.  Traditional ingredients are shaved burdock root, carrot, shiitake mushroom, and shirataki.  They're first blanched in soy sauce and rice wine before dumping into the pot of rice to be cooked.  I added leftover chicken breast and finely chopped salted red radish leaves.  The cucumber & seaweed is a basic pickle; the slimy okra & yama imo is an acquired taste, mine is seasoned with dried shiso flakes and lemon juice.  The pie is my first attempt ever at an oven-baked fruit tart, albeit with store-bought pie crust.  The grapefruit is from my neighbor's tree, very sweet less sour.



The veggies are cooked with the rice?  kayaku gohan...is that a type or brand of rice?  It looks great!


----------



## Zhizara

I'd love your recipe for the cream of bok choy with tofu soup.


----------



## spork

*Zz*, sorry I don't have an exact recipe for you. 

We were given this gigantic head of garden fresh bok choi about the size of four gallons of milk, and my mother and I had a brief brainstorm of how to deal with it.  She nixed my question about freezing whole leaves.  Although creamed soups do typically use a lot of veggie to make, I was skeptical about her idea of pureeing a water-heavy white-fleshed cabbage.  Couple days later, with a bug in my nose, I slept through a morning to wake up to my mom's bubbling pan.  It tasted good, so I asked how she made it.  

Sweat and wilt some chopped green onion, shaved celery and a pot full of bok choi, ours having large and very dark green leaves, in a little peanut oil.  A better than average batch of chicken stock.  Reduce heat, add some leftover rice (not too much) and cook while stirring until liquid starts to thicken like a risotto.  It's much like a porridge in Japan called _okayu_, often served to someone under the weather.  Puree in a blender, return to heat, season to taste.  She admitted that the taste was a bit thin and that the soup got some extra salt and shot of sesame oil.  No dairy.  

*PF*, taki is "to burn, cook" and komi is "to include, join."  It's very common to cook rice with ingredients other than water.  The simplest is blanched peas, dashi stock, a little sake and salt.  Every Japanese household cooks _matsutake gohan_ in one form or another.  I'm not sure of the etymology of "kayaku."  It's not a brand, but the combination of ingredients is so common that the rice preparation has gotten its own name.  The added ingredients are pre-cooked in 2:1 soy:sake, the cooking liquid is diluted with water or dashi 1:2.  Some people will sweeten it, others might sour it up a bit.

If you can't find burdock root, I might try the following substitution, though I haven't tried it -- the tough ends of asparagus.  It's somewhat close in texture and taste.  Skin it, and whittle it, like with a boy scout knife, into small slivers.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

spork said:


> *Zz*, sorry I don't have an exact recipe for you.
> 
> We were given this gigantic head of garden fresh bok choi about the size of four gallons of milk, and my mother and I had a brief brainstorm of how to deal with it.  She nixed my question about freezing whole leaves.  Although creamed soups do typically use a lot of veggie to make, I was skeptical about her idea of pureeing a water-heavy white-fleshed cabbage.  Couple days later, with a bug in my nose, I slept through a morning to wake up to my mom's bubbling pan.  It tasted good, so I asked how she made it.
> 
> Sweat and wilt some chopped green onion, shaved celery and a pot full of bok choi, ours having large and very dark green leaves, in a little peanut oil.  A better than average batch of chicken stock.  Reduce heat, add some leftover rice (not too much) and cook while stirring until liquid starts to thicken like a risotto.  It's much like a porridge in Japan called _okayu_, often served to someone under the weather.  Puree in a blender, return to heat, season to taste.  She admitted that the taste was a bit thin and that the soup got some extra salt and shot of sesame oil.  No dairy.
> 
> *PF*, taki is "to burn, cook" and komi is "to include, join."  It's very common to cook rice with ingredients other than water.  The simplest is blanched peas, dashi stock, a little sake and salt.  Every Japanese household cooks _matsutake gohan_ in one form or another.  I'm not sure of the etymology of "kayaku."  It's not a brand, but the combination of ingredients is so common that the rice preparation has gotten its own name.  The added ingredients are pre-cooked in 2:1 soy:sake, the cooking liquid is diluted with water or dashi 1:2.  Some people will sweeten it, others might sour it up a bit.
> 
> If you can't find burdock root, I might try the following substitution, though I haven't tried it -- the tough ends of asparagus.  It's somewhat close in texture and taste.  Skin it, and whittle it, like with a boy scout knife, into small slivers.



Thanks Spork!  I just happen to have some asparagus hanging around.  So, the type of rice I use is not important? or should it be a short grain?


----------



## spork

Different rice grains absorb liquid differently, but it should be yummy with any type.  If you can't find shirataki blocks or noodles, I would just leave it out.  Pre-cook the additional ingredients to the point where you think they will finish cooking perfectly with the rice (and where they will have absorbed some of the straight soy mixture flavor).


----------



## PrincessFiona60

spork said:


> Different rice grains absorb liquid differently, but it should be yummy with any type.  If you can't find shirataki blocks or noodles, I would just leave it out.  Pre-cook the additional ingredients to the point where you think they will finish cooking perfectly with the rice (and where they will have absorbed some of the straight soy mixture flavor).



I know I can find the noodles, saw then the other day.  Okay, so I won't go out looking for special rice.  Thanks again, Spork!


----------



## spork

Chop up the shirataki noodles into small bits.  Think pilaf.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

spork said:


> Chop up the shirataki noodles into small bits.  Think pilaf.



Thanks, adding it to my description you have provided.  I can't wait for this!  Yum!


----------



## blissful

I really like your bento box thread. I read it, have never done it.
If this link is a repeat please just ignore it. This website has some beautiful bento boxes, I thought some of you may enjoy.

Bento pictures - Bento photo gallery

I love looking at the pictures and trying to think up what kind of things might work for me. I think I need a hot and cold bento box, as I feel more satisfied with hot and cold food for a meal.


----------



## DampCharcoal

The more I look into it, the more I like it!

I need a dietary lifestyle change and that might be the way to go. 

My issue is that I like to eat (obviously) and I also like grains and cheese. 

I think I could get used to a structured meal plan which tastes good and is satisfying but I'm guessing that's as elusive as an FDA approved magical weight loss pill.

Anywho, a successful diet is more mind-over-matter more than anything else. 

I'm still working up the brain power.


----------



## DampCharcoal

I totally derailed there, sorry.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

blissful said:


> I really like your bento box thread. I read it, have never done it.
> If this link is a repeat please just ignore it. This website has some beautiful bento boxes, I thought some of you may enjoy.
> 
> Bento pictures - Bento photo gallery
> 
> I love looking at the pictures and trying to think up what kind of things might work for me. I think I need a hot and cold bento box, as I feel more satisfied with hot and cold food for a meal.



Thanks, Blissful!  I love looking at the ideas!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

DampCharcoal said:


> The more I look into it, the more I like it!
> 
> I need a dietary lifestyle change and that might be the way to go.
> 
> My issue is that I like to eat (obviously) and I also like grains and cheese.
> 
> I think I could get used to a structured meal plan which tastes good and is satisfying but I'm guessing that's as elusive as an FDA approved magical weight loss pill.
> 
> Anywho, a successful diet is more mind-over-matter more than anything else.
> 
> I'm still working up the brain power.



Finding the right size Bento Box is half the battle.  You need to make sure you can get enough in it to make a substantial lunch.  I love bento for the portion control.


----------



## spork

whoa, bliss, check out all them lunchboxes!  it'll take a while to look at each one for ideas...

D'Charcoal, I like that it encourages variety.  Just as important for a good diet.  For some working people, eating out every day, mixing lunch up can be a difficult chore.


----------



## spork

1. osuimono soup
2. plain white rice
3. sukiyaki
4. grapefruit & orange
5. OJ





Soup has green onion and bok choi leaves.Rice is topped with a tsukemono of kombu seaweed julienne braised in a teriyaki flavor.  It's called tsukudani, and I cook mine with bacon and garlic.  Sukiyaki is beef, tofu, oyster shrooms, cabbage, leek, spinach and zucchini.  The beef is not cut for sukiyaki, but it's the best my city can offer.  I sliced it up to get more into my bento box.  Grapefruit is from my neighbor, oranges are from an acquaitance.  One tree is too much for most home gardens.  The supremes & juice are topped with toasted almonds.  Like stews, some people think that sukiyaki tastes better the next day as leftover.  I wouldn't be surprised if it is the #1 most common item in bento boxes sold at markets near train stations.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Spork!  What sauce is on the sukiyaki?  Any garlic or ginger in it?


----------



## spork

No sauce, Fifi-chan.  Mine also has no garlic or ginger.

Sukiyaki, meaning to cook whatever you like, is a simmering communal pot.  The ideal appliance is a deep, tabletop electric skillet.  There are many rituals, do's and don'ts, about it.  I have none.  The broth in which everything simmers is classic Japanese: dashi, soy, mirin, sugar, sake.  Proportions vary with household; mine is roughly 10:5:5:2:1, which I like to cook together briefly in a sauce pan in advance.  A good place to start is 2:1:1 with sugar & sake to taste.  In addition to a decanter of that broth, I keep some water, soy sauce and sugar handy tableside to adjust the pot's taste as the dinner night progresses.  The only commonality of what goes into the pot are that they be cut to be easily retrieved with chopsticks and that they cook in a broth relatively quickly which is why the beef should be the thinnest possible cut, to the point where its muscle cells contract and curl with the application of heat.  

My one gripe with sukiyaki in a bento box is that I like to dip my pot pickings into raw egg.  Which would be like, for lunch, loading each chamber with a live slug.


----------



## blissful

spork said:


> My one gripe with sukiyaki in a bento box is that I like to dip my pot pickings into raw egg.  Which would be like, for lunch, loading each chamber with a live slug.



How does the raw egg work. You dip it in before you cook it?
What would make it like a live slug? Just wondering.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

spork said:


> No sauce, Fifi-chan.  Mine also has no garlic or ginger.
> 
> Sukiyaki, meaning to cook whatever you like, is a simmering communal pot.  The ideal appliance is a deep, tabletop electric skillet.  There are many rituals, do's and don'ts, about it.  I have none.  The broth in which everything simmers is classic Japanese: dashi, soy, mirin, sugar, sake.  Proportions vary with household; mine is roughly 10:5:5:2:1, which I like to cook together briefly in a sauce pan in advance.  A good place to start is 2:1:1 with sugar & sake to taste.  In addition to a decanter of that broth, I keep some water, soy sauce and sugar handy tableside to adjust the pot's taste as the dinner night progresses.  The only commonality of what goes into the pot are that they be cut to be easily retrieved with chopsticks and that they cook in a broth relatively quickly which is why the beef should be the thinnest possible cut, to the point where its muscle cells contract and curl with the application of heat.
> 
> My one gripe with sukiyaki in a bento box is that I like to dip my pot pickings into raw egg.  Which would be like, for lunch, loading each chamber with a live slug.



Thank you for the description and the formula.  This should go into my Mr. Bento with the thermal cup.  That must be some killer broth after all the bits are eaten!


----------



## spork

blissful said:


> How does the raw egg work. You dip it in before you cook it?
> What would make it like a live slug? Just wondering.


There are two camps of sukiyaki eaters, bliss -- those who dip or don't in raw egg.  Pick whatever you want from the pot, dip in a transitional bowl of beaten egg, then eat.  My live slug reference is two-fold:  a raw egg is slimy, and eating raw egg is an exercise in Russian Roulette.  But a raw egg in a lunch box is like loading a roulette gun that does not have blanks in all but one chamber, each is live.


----------



## spork

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Thank you for the description and the formula.  This should go into my Mr. Bento with the thermal cup.  That must be some killer broth after all the bits are eaten!


One of the sukiyaki rituals is that the broth is reserved for mom, who pours a spoonful on top of her bowl of rice to eat and announce dinner's end.  The leftovers refrigerate well for a day, but start to look gross much longer.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

spork said:


> One of the sukiyaki rituals is that the broth is reserved for mom, who pours a spoonful on top of her bowl of rice to eat and announce dinner's end.  The leftovers refrigerate well for a day, but start to look gross much longer.



For all intents and purposes, I'm Mom in this household.  I'd like to use it as a base for homemade ramen.


----------



## Damien

Been a little bit.. sneaking in here between unpacking boxes.. Bought a house and just moved in!

Sukiyaki is an old favorite of my GF and I, and she loves extra broth.. I usually cook it according to this recipe, doubling the broth and as spork mentions, I belong to the no egg camp..

Beef Sukiyaki

-Damien


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Hi Damien!  Welcome back and you bring a recipe!  Thanks!


----------



## spork

Hey, Damien.  Congrats!  New kitchen?


----------



## Damien

Thanks guys.. Yep, new kitchen.. I'll try to get pictures up when we're unpacked... But.. When it rains, it pours.. 

Went to get the gas started and the tech red-tagged my fireplaces due to a massive carbon monoxide leak and we also discovered the washer has a leak and spills water all over the floor. 

Gotta love headaches.. lol

-Damien


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dang!  That stinks!  Good thing you know a fireman...


----------



## Damien

When I was in the Navy I lived in the metro area of Yokohama. On my way into work very early morning, I'd buy a pack of Inarizushi and some milk-tea for breakfast. Inarizushi is sushi rice and some vegetables stuffed in a fried tofu pouch. These make a great breakfast on the go cold or warm. The recipe follows. 

How to Make Inarizushi

Ingredients for Inarizushi
(12 pieces)

6 Aburaage - Fried Tofu Pouches
300ml Dashi Stock (1.27 us cup)
3 tbsp Sugar
2 tbsp Mirin
2 tbsp Soy Sauce

3 Dried Shiitake Mushrooms
30g Carrot (1.76 oz)
4g Dried Hijiki Seaweed (0.141 oz)
Vegetable Oil

4~5 tbsp Shiitake Liquid
½ tbsp Sake
½ tbsp Mirin
½ tbsp Sugar
½ tbsp Soy Sauce
1 tbsp Toasted White Sesame Seeds

Omelette Sheets (2 eggs + sugar + salt + potato starch dissolved in water)
Mitsuba - Japanese Wild Parsley
Shoga Amazuzuke - Pickled Ginger

300ml Japanese Rice (1.27 us cup)
300ml Water (1.27 us cup)
1 tbsp Sake
5x5cm Dried Kombu Seaweed (2x2 inch)

How to Make Steamed Rice
Wash  and drain 300ml rice (1.27 us cup) with a sieve basket. Put the rice in  a rice cooker and add 300ml water (1.27 us cup), 1 tbsp sake and 5x5cm  dried kombu seaweed (2x2 inch). Let the rice soak in the water for 30  minutes and turn on the rice cooker.

50ml Sushi Vinegar (1.76 fl oz)
(substitute: 2 tbsp rice vinegar + 1½ tbsp sugar + ⅔ tsp salt)

Recipe comes from the Cooking with dog channel on youtube. 

-Damien


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Wow!  That sounds great and the only ingredient I don't have is the tofu pouches...Thanks Damien!


----------



## spork

Good stuff, Damien!  Thanks for the recipe & video.  

The fried tofu pockets also come cut, cooked and packaged for inarizushi.  I've bought them refrigerated in a plastic pouch, bathed in its cooking juice.  They're also available canned, preserved.  They're a bit delicate, and should be stuffed with a gentle hand.  Fun to make, fun to eat!

The carrot, shiitake and hijiki seaweed combination is common enough that I've seen all three shredded together in a dried package.  Other creative ingredients in an inari will work, too.  

I'm not a big youtuber, but when I was introduced to "cooking with dog" here at DC, I signed up so that I could subscribe to it.


----------



## Damien

I really should try to make them.. I do have to hit up the market for some Jerk Marinade, Sriracha sauce and Dashi stock so it's a good time to grab some.. Never been a fan of mushrooms myself so I may just go with something simple like carrot and rice.. Maybe some leeks.. hmmmm.. any ideas?

-Damien


----------



## Damien

Spork,

It might be a while before chef-san is back making videos.. From what I understand, she was involved in a pretty nasty bicycle accident and is currently recovering and in rehab..

-Damien


----------



## blissful

spork said:


> There are two camps of sukiyaki eaters, bliss -- those who dip or don't in raw egg.  Pick whatever you want from the pot, dip in a transitional bowl of beaten egg, then eat.  My live slug reference is two-fold:  a raw egg is slimy, and eating raw egg is an exercise in Russian Roulette.  But a raw egg in a lunch box is like loading a roulette gun that does not have blanks in all but one chamber, each is live.



Really?......I had no idea, thank you for the information. I learn new things everyday with you.


----------



## spork

Damien said:


> It might be a while before chef-san is back making videos.. From what I understand, she was involved in a pretty nasty bicycle accident and is currently recovering and in rehab..


So I've heard.  I'm looking forward to see whether head-chef Francis can actually cook without her...


----------



## PrincessFiona60

spork said:


> Good stuff, Damien!  Thanks for the recipe & video.
> 
> The fried tofu pockets also come cut, cooked and packaged for inarizushi.  I've bought them refrigerated in a plastic pouch, bathed in its cooking juice.  They're also available canned, preserved.  They're a bit delicate, and should be stuffed with a gentle hand.  Fun to make, fun to eat!
> 
> The carrot, shiitake and hijiki seaweed combination is common enough that I've seen all three shredded together in a dried package.  Other creative ingredients in an inari will work, too.
> 
> I'm not a big youtuber, but when I was introduced to "cooking with dog" here at DC, I signed up so that I could subscribe to it.



Is there someplace I can order the tofu pouches.  I checked my go to place here (they don't carry and looked at me fish-eyed when I asked), haven't made it to International Foods, yet to see if he can get them for me.


----------



## spork

Here's the canned version, PF:  MARUKAI e-STORE - INARIZUSHI NO MOTO NET WT. 10 OZ.

If you ask your local storekeeper to look for some on his next run, be  aware that fried tofu is packaged in two forms:  blocks or sheets.  You  want the latter kind to make them yourself into inari pockets, though the  blocks are good in stir-fries and braises, too.

As for other ingredient ideas in an inarisushi, anything you favorably associate  with sushi rice will work well, and beyond that, I'd try to think of  ingredients as bits of texture.  Cousin to the inarizushi is rolled  futomaki ("fat roll"), and some ingredients common to it are:  lotus  root, re-hydrated kanpyo gourd, spinach, and pickled daikon radish.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

spork said:


> Here's the canned version, PF:  MARUKAI e-STORE - INARIZUSHI NO MOTO NET WT. 10 OZ.
> 
> If you ask your local storekeeper to look for some on his next run, be  aware that fried tofu is packaged in two forms:  blocks or sheets.  You  want the latter kind to make them yourself into inari pockets, though the  blocks are good in stir-fries and braises, too.
> 
> As for other ingredient ideas in an inarisushi, anything you favorably associate  with sushi rice will work well, and beyond that, I'd try to think of  ingredients as bits of texture.  Cousin to the inarizushi is rolled  futomaki ("fat roll"), and some ingredients common to it are:  lotus  root, re-hydrated kanpyo gourd, spinach, and pickled daikon radish.



Thank you Spork-san!  I can see lots of things at that site I could save some money on, even with shipping.


----------



## spork

1. cream of chicken soup
2. pasta, coated with spicy cod roe
3. 3-2-1 cake
4. raw cauliflower florets
5. ice coffee

Nothing fancy to the cream of chicken soup; I like my ingredients in small bites.  I had a packet of this spaghetti sauce left, packaged by S&B.  It's very fishy, briny, as much as anchiovies and not to everyone's taste.  There was a discussion thread some time ago started by someone asking why the Japanese like to top spaghetti with some weird stuff.  My pasta is also topped with small slices of octopus tentacle.  The 3-2-1 cake mix has chocolate chips and a tablespoon of instant cocoa.  The packet of ranch dressing for the cauliflower is leftover from recently trying KFC's hot wings.




I'm almost afraid to say it... this was a yummy bento lunch.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Good use of packets on hand!  Looks really good!


----------



## Damien

Fifichan.. I'll keep an eye out for the inarizushi pouches for you when I run out to the Asian market on Saturday morning. 
-Damien


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Damien said:


> Fifichan.. I'll keep an eye out for the inarizushi pouches for you when I run out to the Asian market on Saturday morning.
> -Damien



Thank you Damien, you are too kind.  I did just order two cans from the link Spork-san sent me.


----------



## Damien

If what you ordered isn't what you were looking for, let me know.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Damien said:


> If what you ordered isn't what you were looking for, let me know.



I will!  Thank you, again!


----------



## spork

As I recall, FiFi, the fried tofu pouches in the can are flavored quite strongly compared to the refrigerated type.  Give them a quick rinse, pat dry, and then fill.  With either type, you can also reserve some of the juice in them, to both flavor the sushi rice or cook any filling ingredients.

The most common side dish to a bowl of ramen in Japan is gyoza, but in Osaka and the Kansai region, it is ramen and 2 inarizushi.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Since my favorite dish at_ The Mustard Seed_ is Chicken Osaka...sounds appropriate!

"Bite-sized pieces of chicken breast sautéed in butter, ginger sauce, and lemons. Served with a tangy mustard sauce."

Thank you for the additional tips on making the  inarizushi.


----------



## Damien

That sounds good, Fifichan... 

-Damien


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Damien said:


> That sounds good, Fifichan...
> 
> -Damien



I eat it every other week.  About 6 of us order take out at work, it is my go to with fried rice and Asian slaw.  I also go nuts for the fried green beans.  Takes me two days to eat the whole meal and it is wonderfully lemony!


----------



## spork

After wearing myself out and working up an appetite through the morning hours with table tennis today, I went to hang out at an Aloha Festival being held this weekend.  I spotted the booth of one of the few Hawaiian restaurants in our city.  It's owned by the scariest-looking Samoan twin brothers I've ever seen, but they're friendly and funny.  And they grub it real good.  I bought a standard lunch plate.




2 scoops rice (with black sesame seed furikake) and 1 scoop macaroni salad.  Kalua pig, chicken katsu, and a wedge of pineapple.  I also bought a paper bag with half a dozen malasadas.  To kick back on a lawn to watch hula dancers on stage, I had a bowl of shaved ice with raspberry and watermelon syrup.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

That looks good.

We ended up with fish and chips, dessert was Cambazola Cheese with lightly sugared strawberries.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

*New Bento Box!!*

I broke down and bought a wooden bento box:


----------



## Kathleen

Pretty!  Do you need to season it, etc?  Is there any special care to do for it to keep it food-safe?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Kathleen said:


> Pretty!  Do you need to season it, etc?  Is there any special care to do for it to keep it food-safe?



I'm not sure, the label with is was in Japanese...I haven't learned any kanji or kata-kana, yet!  I was hoping Spork would pop in and I could ask him.


----------



## LPBeier

I haven't been to this thread for a long time to don't know if this has been discovered yet or not but I wanted to share it!

Mickey Bento

You could probably do a lot of it with cardboard cutouts and a paring knife, but the recipes sound really good with or without Mickey Mouse!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

That does sound good.  I'm partial to Hello Kitty...


----------



## Kathleen

The Mickey Bento is adorable.  I really love the dark seeds with the rice form looks yummy!

I'd love to see something like it for Hello Kitty.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Kathleen said:


> The Mickey Bento is adorable.  I really love the dark seeds with the rice form looks yummy!
> 
> I'd love to see something like it for Hello Kitty.




(>^_^)> 21 Amazing Hello Kitty Bento Designs >> from The Endearing Designer : Design Tips, Tricks, Tutorials, Tools and More... The Endearing Designer

I have the shaper, any onigiri recipe can be used.


----------



## Kathleen

I have the box in the first picture!!!!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Kathleen said:


> I have the box in the first picture!!!!



I have the nori punches to make Hello Kitty designs, too.  Shrek thinks I'm nuts twice.  Once for eating seaweed and again for eating Hello Kitty shaped seaweed.


----------



## Kathleen

Bah....we know what's important.    I need HK nori punches.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Kathleen said:


> Bah....we know what's important.    I need HK nori punches.



They are fun!

Drat!  The only place that has it now is JBOX in Japan.


----------



## bear1267

hi, PrincessFiona60, your bento box is really cute.  
I'm japanese and I have seen many bento boxes, but I have never seen one like yours.

Do you know 'Umeboshi', plum pickles? They taste very sour, but some of them are added honey and taste sweet. Japanese eats rices with umeboshi.
If you make onigiri for bento, please try to put umeboshi in onigiri! 
Umeboshi will protect foods from going bad.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

bear1267 said:


> hi, PrincessFiona60, your bento box is really cute.
> I'm japanese and I have seen many bento boxes, but I have never seen one like yours.
> 
> Do you know 'Umeboshi', plum pickles? They taste very sour, but some of them are added honey and taste sweet. Japanese eats rices with umeboshi.
> If you make onigiri for bento, please try to put umeboshi in onigiri!
> Umeboshi will protect foods from going bad.



Thank you! 
Yes, I have used umeboshi in my onigiri.  Not all of them, but at least half.  It is a nice flavor and I enjoy it.  Most of my obento have been leftovers from meals I have prepared.  I do try to make them attractive and of foods that do not readily go bad.

I am sure that my bento boxes are not traditional and would not be considered true obento, but they are fun to prepare.


----------



## blissful

bear1267 said:


> hi, PrincessFiona60, your bento box is really cute.
> I'm japanese and I have seen many bento boxes, but I have never seen one like yours.
> 
> Do you know 'Umeboshi', plum pickles? They taste very sour, but some of them are added honey and taste sweet. Japanese eats rices with umeboshi.
> If you make onigiri for bento, please try to put umeboshi in onigiri!
> Umeboshi will protect foods from going bad.



I absolutely love when new members jump right into a thread where they know things. It's just one of the great things about DC and the new people here.


----------



## bear1267

Thank you for welcoming me, a new member.

Oh, I thought that umeboshi isn't known much to non-japanese , and that maybe it  tastes bad for them.  I'm happy to hear that you have used it!

It is nice to make an obento by using leftovers, and I think it is easy and efficient. 
Aren't there something like obento in the USA and other countries?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

bear1267 said:


> Thank you for welcoming me, a new member.
> 
> Oh, I thought that umeboshi isn't known much to non-japanese , and that maybe it  tastes bad for them.  I'm happy to hear that you have used it!
> 
> It is nice to make an obento by using leftovers, and I think it is easy and efficient.
> Aren't there something like obento in the USA and other countries?



 My God-Mother was Japanese and I grew up in her kitchen.  Now with the Internet, it is possible to order Japanese and other Asian country foods.  Our stores are also carrying more international foods and it makes it easier to try foods from other countries.

I'm sure other countries, including the USA all have some way to carry a meal to work and school.  obento is just so beautiful and the food is good.  I use my bento boxes for portion control so I do not overeat.  I also like to do some decobento, but it's not as elegant or kawaii as many can achieve.

Forgive my poor use of Japanese, I am trying to learn.

dewa mata.


----------



## CWS4322

bear1267 said:


> hi, PrincessFiona60, your bento box is really cute.
> I'm japanese and I have seen many bento boxes, but I have never seen one like yours.
> 
> Do you know 'Umeboshi', plum pickles? They taste very sour, but some of them are added honey and taste sweet. Japanese eats rices with umeboshi.
> If you make onigiri for bento, please try to put umeboshi in onigiri!
> Umeboshi will protect foods from going bad.


Welcome to DC! I love the ume-sui (?) vinegar (my bottle is at the other house, so my spelling probably wrong). I am very fond of it on steamed broccoli.


----------



## bear1267

PrincessFiona60 said:


> My God-Mother was Japanese and I grew up in her kitchen. Now with the Internet, it is possible to order Japanese and other Asian country foods. Our stores are also carrying more international foods and it makes it easier to try foods from other countries.
> 
> I'm sure other countries, including the USA all have some way to carry a meal to work and school. obento is just so beautiful and the food is good. I use my bento boxes for portion control so I do not overeat. I also like to do some decobento, but it's not as elegant or kawaii as many can achieve.
> 
> Forgive my poor use of Japanese, I am trying to learn.
> 
> dewa mata.


 

I see. So, you know much about japanese foods, don't you? Very nice 
Today, it's easy to get foods from other coutries thanks to the Internet and quick transportation.

Maybe, cooks of japanese obento try to make it colourful and beatiful. 
And it grew into decobento in the end? But I didn't know the name 'decobento'... it's very suitable one. 

Oh...I can't control myself like you. If I feel hungry after eating obento, I often buy something to eat... You're great.

Your japanese is nice! I'm also poor at using English, forgive me if I use some wrong or impolite expression.


----------



## bear1267

CWS4322 said:


> Welcome to DC! I love the ume-sui (?) vinegar (my bottle is at the other house, so my spelling probably wrong). I am very fond of it on steamed broccoli.


 

Thank you for welcoming me!
oh, I haven't eaten the ume-su, vinegar(I think your spelling is right). But it is a liquid from umeboshi? So, the taste of ume-su is similar to umeboshi?? And I can't imagine ume-su on steamed broccoli....I have to try it!

I think you know ume-su more than I


----------



## spork

Come to think of it, I think I have a half-bottle of plum wine somewhere that's probably gone deliciously putrid by now... i forget... i've got liquor cached everywhere.  It sounds like a great combination with steamed broccoli, or cauliflower.  I'll have to play with it, thanks, *CWS*!



PrincessFiona60 said:


> I'm not sure, the label with is was in Japanese...I haven't learned any kanji or kata-kana, yet!  I was hoping Spork would pop in and I could ask him.



I have no idea, *Fi*, I've never seen a raw bamboo bento box.  Only lacquered wood.  My only suggestion is to search some sushi chefs' blogs about how to season it.  Scrub it well after each use, rinse in vinegared water - that's what I do with my board, steamers and rolling mats.  I would gorge myself with abandon if your bamboo box were packed with inarizushi, but I can't vouch for how well these sushi-poppers would safely keep for lunchtime.

I see that you're all set with a _furoshiki_.

Translated, _furoshiki_, is "bath sheet."  If you open a bank account in Japan, you're more likely to receive a free gift of, not an electric toaster, but a silk-printed furoshiki - a large cloth, basically a square scarf.  For basic bento, tie two diagonal ends around your lunchbox tightly.  Tie the other diagonal ends loosely to make a carrying handle.  There are other ways to wrap bento in furoshiki for carriage, including fancy ties for odd shapes like wine bottles or potluck containers.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

spork said:


> I have no idea, *Fi*, I've never seen a raw bamboo bento box.  Only lacquered wood.  My only suggestion is to search some sushi chefs' blogs about how to season it.  Scrub it well after each use, rinse in vinegared water - that's what I do with my board, steamers and rolling mats.  I would gorge myself with abandon if your bamboo box were packed with inarizushi, but I can't vouch for how well these sushi-poppers would safely keep for lunchtime.
> 
> I see that you're all set with a _furoshiki_.
> 
> Translated, _furoshiki_, is "bath sheet."  If you open a bank account in Japan, you're more likely to receive a free gift of, not an electric toaster, but a silk-printed furoshiki - a large cloth, basically a square scarf.  For basic bento, tie two diagonal ends around your lunchbox tightly.  Tie the other diagonal ends loosely to make a carrying handle.  There are other ways to wrap bento in furoshiki for carriage, including fancy ties for odd shapes like wine bottles or potluck containers.



The box is a raw cedar, you can smell it!  Thanks for the tip to check sushi chef blogs, although how you take care of your bamboo should work too!

We had "International" day at work today, I was able to wear my kimono and show off eating bento today.  Made some great onigiri, pickled daikon and miso soup.


Good to see you back, Spork!


----------



## CWS4322

bear1267 said:


> Thank you for welcoming me!
> oh, I haven't eaten the ume-su, vinegar(I think your spelling is right). But it is a liquid from umeboshi? So, the taste of ume-su is similar to umeboshi?? And I can't imagine ume-su on steamed broccoli....I have to try it!
> 
> I think you know ume-su more than I


It has the salty taste and is really good on steamed broccoli. I buy it at the health-food store. On a hot summer's day, I also like a bit of it mixed with seltzer. But, I'm weird that way--I like vinegars added to water or seltzer.


----------



## spork

As much as I like vinegars, I can't take a straight shot of it.  A lot of Japanese do, even daily, citing health benefit.  Other than a splash of Tabasco in a Bloody Mary, and CWS's confession to weirdness, I rarely hear about vinegar as a libation.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

spork said:


> As much as I like vinegars, I can't take a straight shot of it.  A lot of Japanese do, even daily, citing health benefit.  Other than a splash of Tabasco in a Bloody Mary, and CWS's confession to weirdness, I rarely hear about vinegar as a libation.



I drink cider vinegar, a bit diluted 1:2 with water and a touch of honey.  I don't know about the health benefits, but it's refreshing and I like it.


----------



## CWS4322

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I drink cider vinegar, a bit diluted 1:2 with water and a touch of honey.  I don't know about the health benefits, but it's refreshing and I like it.


+1 I skip the honey. If the ACV you are drinking has mother in it, it is supposed to have health benefits. The article I read this week was for pets, but I imagine the benefits are the same whether you are a dog, cat, person, or an alien in charge of the Mothership.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Yes, mine has mother in it.  I haven't noticed any benefits, except making the company I buy it from richer.  But, I do love it.


----------



## CWS4322

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Yes, mine has mother in it.  I haven't noticed any benefits, except making the company I buy it from richer.  But, I do love it.


Supposedly, if you drink it 15 minutes before eating, it affects how the body absorbs sugars and is considered beneficial for folks with diabetes (I think that was in this article--I do remember it being used for topical flea treatment...)

The Benefits of Apple Cider Vinegar to Dogs - Whole Dog Journal Article


----------



## PrincessFiona60

CWS4322 said:


> Supposedly, if you drink it 15 minutes before eating, it affects how the body absorbs sugars and is considered beneficial for folks with diabetes (I think that was in this article--I do remember it being used for topical flea treatment...)
> 
> The Benefits of Apple Cider Vinegar to Dogs - Whole Dog Journal Article




Well, I didn't think I had fleas, until you said that...<scratch, scratch>


----------



## CWS4322

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Well, I didn't think I had fleas, until you said that...<scratch, scratch>


Blame that on Shrek and the kitties!


----------



## spork

The "deli section" of a basic Asian grocery store where men in suits bark, "Some of this, some of that, this and this, with rice.  please hurry, I'm about to miss the next subway train to work."  I hate to think there might be fleas in some of them bins...


----------



## blissful

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I drink cider vinegar, a bit diluted 1:2 with water and a touch of honey.  I don't know about the health benefits, but it's refreshing and I like it.



I used to make this by the pint. 1/2 cider vinegar, 1/4 honey and 1/4 unsulfered molasses.
In either hot or cold water, add two tablespoons of the mix. I liked it warm in the winter and cold in the summer.
I'm going to mix some up for later today, thanks for the reminder.

I read it was an old fashioned remedy (I read it 35 years ago) for changing your already gray hair back to the original color when it grew in. It worked along with hair coloring.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

blissful said:


> I used to make this by the pint. 1/2 cider vinegar, 1/4 honey and 1/4 unsulfered molasses.
> In either hot or cold water, add two tablespoons of the mix. I liked it warm in the winter and cold in the summer.
> I'm going to mix some up for later today, thanks for the reminder.
> 
> I read it was an old fashioned remedy (I read it 35 years ago) for changing your already gray hair back to the original color when it grew in. It worked along with hair coloring.



My hair color is needing a touch up...

I wouldn't be able to drink that mixture.  I cannot abide the taste of molasses.


----------



## Damien

Did ya guys stop eating?

-Damien


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Nope, family illness have taken precedence over preparation of food.  As soon as I have Shrek all better, I will be able to start creating again.

How are you doing, Damien?


----------



## Damien

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Nope, family illness have taken precedence over preparation of food.  As soon as I have Shrek all better, I will be able to start creating again.
> 
> How are you doing, Damien?



Been well. I've been volunteering in my community for the local fire department so that has kept me busy. I have been smoking some foods trying to learn.. Smoked some salmon the other day.. Turned out great with a mild applewood smoke. 

-Damien


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Firefighter + Food Smoker = Anti-matter

Love smoked salmon!  Keep us posted on how it turns out!

And many thanks for your volunteer duties fighting fires!


----------



## Damien

How is shrekkypoo recovering?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Very well, Thank you.  He's come a long way from a month ago, just healing up the surgical wound now.  They couldn't close it for fear of infection.  He had a ruptured appendix and ischemic (dead) large intestine that caused peritonitis.  We go to the wound care clinic today to see how my nursing skills are doing.


----------



## Damien

Well.. I hope for a speedy recovery and a thumbs up from the nursing staff on your skills... 

-Damien


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Damien said:


> Well.. I hope for a speedy recovery and a thumbs up from the nursing staff on your skills...
> 
> -Damien



Thanks!
His surgeon was well pleased, the wound is 75% smaller than it was 2 weeks ago. And we are down to one dressing change a day.  I was told I have done splendid work...even if Shrek is grumpy.


----------



## blissful

PF, are you going to update us on Shrek's progress? I hope he's doing well, and you too!

I had an almost bento box success today.
Monday I was set on buying bento boxes for Trapper and he said no because he is retiring soon. I reasoned with him that he could use it while he was gone during the day after he retired, he said, naw.

So I took a 6x6x1 (5x5x1?) inch plastic container w/lid. On the diagonal I placed a romaine leaf to keep two items separate, put the tuna macaroni salad on that triangle side over the romaine, with tomato wedges to garnish. On the other triangle I put the quinoa pear pecan salad with apple wedges dipped in lemon to garnish.

He was so impressed he called to tell me so.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

blissful said:


> PF, are you going to update us on Shrek's progress? I hope he's doing well, and you too!
> 
> I had an almost bento box success today.
> Monday I was set on buying bento boxes for Trapper and he said no because he is retiring soon. I reasoned with him that he could use it while he was gone during the day after he retired, he said, naw.
> 
> So I took a 6x6x1 (5x5x1?) inch plastic container w/lid. On the diagonal I placed a romaine leaf to keep two items separate, put the tuna macaroni salad on that triangle side over the romaine, with tomato wedges to garnish. On the other triangle I put the quinoa pear pecan salad with apple wedges dipped in lemon to garnish.
> 
> He was so impressed he called to tell me so.




Sounds like a fantastic Bento Box!  Bento Boxes are any container you put your lunch in, the Bento part is making it as attractive as possible.  I just have a fetish for Japanese Boxes!  

Shrek is doing fantastic, I figure he will be healed totally by Friday.  We are working on reclaiming our summer back.  Thanks for asking.


----------



## blissful

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Shrek is doing fantastic, I figure he will be healed totally by Friday.  We are working on reclaiming our summer back.  Thanks for asking.



And you dear how are YOU doing? What are you and Shrek going to do with your summer?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

blissful said:


> And you dear how are YOU doing? What are you and Shrek going to do with your summer?



I'm doing fine, just tired.  We are on a deadline to get switched to electronic medication records at work and I have been spending an extra 2 hours a day just doing data entry.  Has to be done by nurses.

As soon as I can get away from work, we are headed to Glacier National Park for a week of hiking and biking.  We will be renting a small RV and just taking it easy.


----------



## blissful

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I'm doing fine, just tired.  We are on a deadline to get switched to electronic medication records at work and I have been spending an extra 2 hours a day just doing data entry.  Has to be done by nurses.
> 
> As soon as I can get away from work, we are headed to Glacier National Park for a week of hiking and biking.  We will be renting a small RV and just taking it easy.


You are a HARD worker! 
I hope you get away soon and have a great time, thank you for sharing your plans. Don't forget your bento boxes on your trip.


----------



## Kathleen

I'm having trouble with rice for the Bento.  Basically, my rice dries out.  I've tried to freeze it with everything wrapped up tight and even to mold and freeze it, etc.  Whether it is leftover from the fridge or frozen fresh, it tastes nothing like it does when fresh due to dryness.  Ideas?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Kathleen said:


> I'm having trouble with rice for the Bento.  Basically, my rice dries out.  I've tried to freeze it with everything wrapped up tight and even to mold and freeze it, etc.  Whether it is leftover from the fridge or frozen fresh, it tastes nothing like it does when fresh due to dryness.  Ideas?



Are you making Sushi Rice or just plain rice? Long grain or short grain?  Also, I have found sticky rice works better in a bento, seems to hold hydration better.  Hope that helps!


----------



## Kathleen

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Are you making Sushi Rice or just plain rice? Long grain or short grain?  Also, I have found sticky rice works better in a bento, seems to hold hydration better.  Hope that helps!



I make short grain, plain rice from the Asian market.  It has a great taste, but dries out too fast.  I'm unsure whether it is one of the varieties listed...


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Kathleen said:


> I make short grain, plain rice from the Asian market.  It has a great taste, but dries out too fast.  I'm unsure whether it is one of the varieties listed...



It would be sticky and hang together if it was.  I was thinking making, Sushi Rice. (first link)

Do you keep it wrapped in plastic until ready to eat?  Otherwise, a nice sauce for it.  

Some rice help:

Japanese Basics: How to make Japanese-style plain rice and sushi rice | Just Hungry

How to: Freezing pre-portioned rice | Just Bento


----------



## Kathleen

PrincessFiona60 said:


> It would be sticky and hang together if it was.  I was thinking making, Sushi Rice. (first link)
> 
> Do you keep it wrapped in plastic until ready to eat?  Otherwise, a nice sauce for it.
> 
> Some rice help:
> 
> Japanese Basics: How to make Japanese-style plain rice and sushi rice | Just Hungry
> 
> How to: Freezing pre-portioned rice | Just Bento



It molds up nicely and it is yummy when it is fresh.  I do wrap it in plastic and have tried to freeze pre-portioned rice.  It just tastes drier and less tasty when thawed.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Kathleen said:


> It molds up nicely and it is yummy when it is fresh.  I do wrap it in plastic and have tried to freeze pre-portioned rice.  It just tastes drier and less tasty when thawed.



No help here.  Very strange, I don't have that type of problem and there is no humidity to speak of here.

I sorry!


----------



## Kathleen

Awww!  *hugs ya for trying*


----------



## CWS4322

Amazon has RIGHT NOW a free kindle book that might be of interest to Bento-box addicts:

Ramen,Udon & Beyond: A Collection of Simple Japanese Noodle Recipes: Cooking Penguin: Amazon.com: Kindle Store


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Thanks CWS!


----------



## CWS4322

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Thanks CWS!


GO! GO! GO! I get my email updates every evening around 7:00 p.m. EDT. They don't stay free for long, so grab it now if you can.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

CWS4322 said:


> GO! GO! GO! I get my email updates every evening around 7:00 p.m. EDT. They don't stay free for long, so grab it now if you can.



Grabbed it with the kindle


----------



## Dawgluver

While I don't Bento, I had to get it too.  Love the site, CWS!


----------



## CWS4322

Sushi freebie kindle book (hurry, the books don't stay free for long):

How To Make Sushi - The Basics (Japanese Cooking at Home): Mai Ueda,Brent Sorrentino,Drew Kelly: Amazon.com: Kindle Store


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Thanks, CWS!


----------



## CWS4322

I posted this in three places because I didn't know where best to catch the attention of those who might be interested and these books so quickly become "must pay for" books, however, I have noticed that Amazon cycles the freebies--about 3-4 months, so if you missed it, it may come back. Diningdownloads.com is what alerts me to these freebies. 

Glad you were able to grab it, PF. Now I'm sitting on pins and needles *(very uncomfortable) waiting for recipes inspired by what's in that little book!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

It is just as it states, basic sushi, which I have been making.  Now, I have a sushi cookbook on the kindle.


----------



## CWS4322

Love my Kindle! I get so upset when I forget it at the farm!


----------



## taxlady

I realize that this thread has been dormant for quite a while, but this seemed like the right place to share this video from ATK, where they test various bento boxes.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R8YrhOW6BvI&feature=em-uploademail


----------

